# League of Legends



## Justin

League of Legends is a Multiplayer Online Battle Arena(MOBA) game by Riot Games that takes many concepts from DotA and combines it with a fresh game including all-new original champions/heroes, new maps, account-level leveling system, masteries (talents), runes, automatic matchmaking and more. If you've played DotA before, you'll probably like League of Legends. If you're new to DotA, League of Legends has a fantastic tutorial called Battle Training to help teach the basic mechanics of the game.

In League of Legends the most popular map by far is Summoner's Rift, which is most like DotA. On Summoner's Rift there are the Blue and the Purple teams. Each team has it's base which holds a Nexus, and 3 turrets guarding the base from 3 lanes going outside of the base to the enemy base. Each lane has 2 more turrets on each side, further guarding the base. To win, your team must push out and destroy turrets to eventually destroy your Nexus turrets and then finally destroy your Nexus!






To destroy the Nexus, you will encounter enemy champions guarding their towers, grabbing monster buffs in the jungle(the area between the lanes), killing lone weak champions and then running, and giant 5v5 team fights! Each champion has 4 abilities and a passive effect. We will refer to these 4 abilities as their default key bindings. The first three abilities (Q,W,E) are usually short cooldowns and are standard amounts of damage. The forth ability(R) is your Ultimate ability, intended to be extremely powerful and on a very long cooldown usually. As the game progresses you will earn gold which can be used to buy powerful items to enhance your champion's damage, resistances, critical chance, and more.

Best of all, this game is *Free To Play* and makes revenue through micro-transactions. Think Team Fortress 2 hat and weapon store. You can earn weapons by playing a lot or you can take the express route and buy them with real money. Replace hats with champion skins and weapons with unlocking champions. Since you have to unlock champions, there is free champion rotation. Every week or so, 10 champions are rotated into this list of champions you can play without unlocking. So basically you try the champions in that week's rotation, play some games with them, and then if you like one of them a lot, you can unlock it permanently with the currency you obtained playing games.

If you actually read this giant wall of text, you can signup for the game here.​


----------



## Ashtot

I do play this game and it is amazing. Add me: D0wnp0ur


----------



## Trundle

I love League of Legends.


----------



## Yokie

I just started playing it and I like it so far.

Add me. (Yokie)


----------



## Trundle

I got 31 kills and 0 deaths on my last match.


----------



## Gnome

I tried getting into it, but it wasn't my type of game, although I know LoL players, HoN players, and DotA players all have an on-going argument.


----------



## Justin

It's bump time! More people should checkout this awesome game. =P


----------



## Psychonaut

oh ****, i'm so late to the party.

been playing pretty frequently the past month.

Razpoopin

i suck so bad


----------



## Yokie

Thank god, they split the European server... NO MORE QUEUE!


----------



## Brad

I tried this game once with a friend. It wasn't really for me.


----------



## Psychonaut

i think i'm just gonna bump this right here


----------



## Yokie

Psychonaut said:


> i think i'm just gonna bump this right here


You did well my son.


----------



## Justin

All of you folks are missing out! It's free, what can you lose?!


----------



## Psychonaut

this game is bad and we should feel bad for bumping it


----------



## Justin

Psychonaut said:


> this game is bad and we should feel bad for bumping it



I agree.


----------



## Psychonaut

this just in: Shyvana is still amazing and you should all play her.


----------



## BellGreen

I looked at a few vids and they dont really look like a game for me :/


----------



## rafren

Just got into this game like a week ago. Add me up: rafren

oh and

DAT TEEMO


/offtopic Here in the Philippines, DotA is like the country's Starcraft/CoD. LoL isn't as popular, but I guess people still play it.


----------



## Trundle

I'll add you. My username is E765.
To BellBringerGreen, it never looks like a game for you when you first see it, but it almost always is.
So many times man, so many times.

EDIT: Nevermind, forgot about different servers. I'm in NA.


----------



## rafren

Man, I forgot about that. I'm probably in the Philippine server. Oh well.

Once again,

DAT TEEMO


----------



## BellGreen

rafren said:


> Man, I forgot about that. I'm probably in the Philippine server. Oh well.
> 
> Once again,
> 
> DAT TEEMO


Hey cool, another filipino.

I guess I will give it a try one day.


----------



## rafren

BellBringerGreen said:


> Hey cool, another filipino.
> 
> I guess I will give it a try one day.



Our population here on TBT is low my friend, very low


----------



## Ryan

rafren said:


> Our population here on TBT is low my friend, very low



Offtopic: Oh my, other filipinos on the forum? I thought I was the only one!

Ontopic: LoL is my favorite game right now. It's basically all that I play on the pc right now. Add me breh: CrazyClyde
Playin' dem yordles all day.


----------



## Trundle

Ryan said:


> Offtopic: Oh my, other filipinos on the forum? I thought I was the only one!
> 
> Ontopic: LoL is my favorite game right now. It's basically all that I play on the pc right now. Add me breh: CrazyClyde
> Playin' dem yordles all day.



What server are you on?


----------



## Ryan

Trundle said:


> What server are you on?



The NA server.


----------



## rafren

Out of curiosity, what champion do you guys usually use?


----------



## Trundle

Riven is my main. I love going top, though I'll usually lose either way due to feeder supports and adc's...
I also have lately been playing Veigar, Lee Sin, Malphite, and Olaf.
But mostly Riven, haha.


----------



## Psychonaut

best character NA



Spoiler



sona janna for supports jigglin all day

draven vayne ad carries winnin all day

orianna annie ap carries burstin all day

shyvana twisted fate jungle gankin all day

rumble lee sin top lane sustainin all day


----------



## rafren

that is one smexy katarina

Been playing for less than a month, so I haven't really gotten around to trying a lot.

It's either Garen or Irelia only for me lol. And Sona now, just cause she's free for the week


----------



## Yokie

Kog Maw all the way baby.


----------



## Jelloparty

I don't think TBT is the best site for fishing for referrals. Besides you get this crappy Twitch skin as a result wheras you can actually be useful with someone like Kog'maw or Ezreal instead.


----------



## Ashtot

LoL is basically the only PC game I play! Add me.

NA server: D0wnp0ur
EU server: YouMrMysterious


----------



## Hey Listen!

I play a bit of this


----------



## rafren

Since thread was bumped, might as well.

Was able to make an NA account.

Add me!

NA: RafrenGX
PH: TRQ Rafren

Maybe we can have a game between the people at TBT, hahaha


----------



## easpa

I'd love to try it, but I heard the community is a bit aggressive towards new players. :/


----------



## Hey Listen!

Pachireecko said:


> I'd love to try it, but I heard the community is a bit aggressive towards new players. :/



They kind of are but with a couple of games in bot training and some friendly experienced players to guide you, you'll get right into it.


----------



## Ashtot

Pachireecko said:


> I'd love to try it, but I heard the community is a bit aggressive towards new players. :/



They've put in an honor system which has brought the population of idiots down quite a bit, although I still have plenty of encounters with them.

I'm up for some games this weekend if anybody wants to play, and if anyone needs some advice or help, feel free to ask. Timezone is AST.


----------



## PoxyLemon

I recently got into this cause of my friend. I'm not bad but I am not good XD

Add me:
NA: TsuyoiSanda (dont go on here much)
EU West: SirChickenCeaser


----------



## unravel

Well I played Dota 2 but I haven't played lol yet. Well they said that their community is bad and a lot of people swears or complaning (not much in Dota 2 maybe because Valve is strict about it). There are a lot of noobs that I do not sure about it.

Question: Do you think Philippines are the worst MoBA gamers or russians?


----------



## K9Ike

I hate Dora but love lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

Dota*


----------



## Wish

Add me! NA server ign is aurorain

I main soraka


----------



## KarlaKGB

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Question: Do you think Philippines are the worst MoBA gamers or russians?



No pinoys in EUW, but plenty of Russians. I actually sometimes intentionally queue in Russia because 5 kills a minute Russian doto is best doto


----------



## unravel

KarlaKGB said:


> No pinoys in EUW, but plenty of Russians. I actually sometimes intentionally queue in Russia because 5 kills a minute Russian doto is best doto



Lol you went to Russian server just to get a lot of kills well good for you hahaha


----------



## Justin

Funny to see this thread bumped considering I made it almost 3 years ago. Even funnier that I hate the game now lol.


----------



## Riiiiptide

KarlaKGB said:


> No pinoys in EUW, but plenty of Russians. I actually sometimes intentionally queue in Russia because 5 kills a minute Russian doto is best doto



Gambit Gaming?


----------



## Omfa

I tried this game once, since all of my friends played it. It was painfuly slow, and boring.


----------



## Riiiiptide

Standard game length is 30 mins so not sure what type of fast game you are looking for haha.


----------



## Twisted Circuits

You just can't talk DotA without bringing this up...

Remember This?


----------



## Omfa

Twisted Circuits said:


> You just can't talk DotA without bringing this up...
> 
> Remember This?



I though he said "data" (which means computer in swedish) untill something like 2011 xD


----------



## KarlaKGB

Too bad Basshunter plays league now, fking blood traitor.


----------



## unravel

KarlaKGB said:


> Too bad Basshunter plays league now, fking blood traitor.



LOL wtf Daughter xDDD


----------



## oath2order

I don't play it. My brother does.


----------



## Squeaky

I've been playing LoL since around Cait's release season 1, but preseason 4 just killed it for me completely.  It's so awful.  No desire at all to even touch it again except for the occasional ARAM game...


----------



## Amyy

so this should be more popular, and people should play with me :c


----------



## Axeler137

Love this game! Been playing for over a year now


----------



## Flinn

fun game


----------



## KarlaKGB

The real way to shoutout


----------



## Wish

new summoner guys, add me
hAnThai


----------



## Amyy

Wish said:


> new summoner guys, add me
> hAnThai



what server are you on?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

KarlaKGB said:


> The real way to shoutout



In Salty Dota and not League of Salt? For shame.

Played some LoL with a few people here, I still suck.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Tom said:


> In Salty Dota and not League of Salt? For shame.
> 
> Played some LoL with a few people here, I still suck.



Blame Jubs for letting you feed 1-17


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I'd get it if I used Windows and not Mac. Mac ruins my gaming because now I can't play LoL or Age of Empires. ):


----------



## Trent the Paladin

KarlaKGB said:


> Blame Jubs for letting you feed 1-17



Spin to win did not work. Jubs pls/


----------



## KarlaKGB

Tom said:


> Spin to win did not work. Jubs pls/



I think you need to reassess your approach to the game


----------



## Trent the Paladin

I am helping.

Helping the bots.


----------



## Solar

I love LoL, I would love to play some games with the people here on TBT! My summoner name is Benmjy and I'm on the NA server.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Hi Benmjy from NA, you should contact our glorious leader Fearmysummons aka Justin.


----------



## Justin

oh god why is thread getting bumped

also hi glorious leader fearmysummons is reporting for duty


----------



## KarlaKGB

Can confirm that you should fear his summons


----------



## Riiiiptide

Benmjy said:


> I love LoL, I would love to play some games with the people here on TBT! My summoner name is Benmjy and I'm on the NA server.



You don't have anything in your match history


----------



## Squeaky

KarlaKGB said:


> Can confirm that you should fear his summons



i rolled with fortify/clairvoyance back in the day.  THAT was pretty scary.


----------



## unravel

Heh, I ain't feeder yolo


----------



## unravel

LoL vs Dota 2
Dota 2 wins


----------



## Minties

Uhh 90% of you are on NA yeah? I play on OCE ):

I made an NA account, but it's like level 5 and has no champs lol.


----------



## unravel

Last year me and my friend played LoL and my friend is noob
people calling her noob and such so she quit I also quit coz I have no friends from NA I dont play in PH server because of their too much pride they already trashtalk even they're win zzzz

Yeahp Im from Philippines.


----------



## KarlaKGB

My NA account is marginally higher level than my EUW account.

(and they're both in the trenches)


----------



## Neriifur

League.. god that game.  I had such a love and hate relationship with it.  It's a really fun game, but the community.. god.  I just wish someone would have shut up every once in a while.  You get all these children screaming and blaming each other for their own mistakes.  I actually quit it, because the community was -that- awful.  And when the people aren't busy blaming everyone else for their mistakes, the people who DO make mistakes, instead of anyone telling them what they could do to be better, they yell at the person and treat them like trash.  That's not how you win a team game lol.  When I was new on league, I made a few mistakes, I went up against some people I didn't know how to fight, and instead of yelling at me, my teammates helped me figure out what I could do to be better at the game.. as a result I actually ended up winning my lane those certain times.  I quit the game a few months ago, because I was tired of the negativity between almost everyone in the game.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Neriifur said:


> League.. god that game.  I had such a love and hate relationship with it.  It's a really fun game, but the community.. god.  I just wish someone would have shut up every once in a while.  You get all these children screaming and blaming each other for their own mistakes.  I actually quit it, because the community was -that- awful.  And when the people aren't busy blaming everyone else for their mistakes, the people who DO make mistakes, instead of anyone telling them what they could do to be better, they yell at the person and treat them like trash.  That's not how you win a team game lol.  When I was new on league, I made a few mistakes, I went up against some people I didn't know how to fight, and instead of yelling at me, my teammates helped me figure out what I could do to be better at the game.. as a result I actually ended up winning my lane those certain times.  I quit the game a few months ago, because I was tired of the negativity between almost everyone in the game.



You should play Dota then  It has none of those problems!

(that's a lie. You should still play though)

Honestly, I just mute or ignore trashtalkers when I solo queue and do my own thing.


----------



## Feloreena

LoL is the main game I play on the PC nowadays, and it's been that way for over two years now! Haven't played for the past few weeks as I have been away, but hoping to get back in to it soon once I'm home. I play on EUW.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I'm going to try out LoL, and I might stick with it if I like it. Ooooo, turrets


----------



## KarlaKGB

Kippla said:


> I'm going to try out LoL, and I might stick with it if I like it. Ooooo, turrets



Playdota


----------



## Neriifur

KarlaKGB said:


> You should play Dota then  It has none of those problems!
> 
> (that's a lie. You should still play though)
> 
> Honestly, I just mute or ignore trashtalkers when I solo queue and do my own thing.



Well I heard Dota takes more skill than League does.  I have a pretty busy life, so I don't know if I'd have the time to dedicate to get good at a game like that.  I was -decent- at league, but I wasn't a "pro".  I just didn't have the time of day to get amazing at it.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Neriifur said:


> Well I heard Dota takes more skill than League does.  I have a pretty busy life, so I don't know if I'd have the time to dedicate to get good at a game like that.  I was -decent- at league, but I wasn't a "pro".  I just didn't have the time of day to get amazing at it.



While it's a bit more difficult, already having a foundation in league would certainly help.


----------



## Sad Professor

I dipped into LoL a little bit, but I find Dota to be the better game. Teamwork is really stressed, and it makes the game feel much more rewarding. 

Nothing beats a game of Dota with the lads.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Why Russian doto is best doto. 75 kills in 22 minutes


----------



## Kaiaa

I play and really like LoL. Never cared for Dota though =/


----------



## Trundle

karla if you want to advertise dota make your own thread for dota 
frig


----------



## KarlaKGB

I was only gracing this superior moba thread with some dota


----------



## Minties

And season 4 begins~


----------



## abipop

ahh man I can't get off LoL xD I play all roles apart from jungle as I suck at that ww~

Abipop on EUW ^^


----------



## KarlaKGB

So which are the overpowered heroes this season? Gotta maintain the pay 2 win through terrible balancing decisions.


----------



## hani

League of Legends my favourite game. uwu 
(lol, omg I just said that)
I'll be having a ton of fun with Annie support this season with my Tibbers once I get max CDR. (^:
True terror.


----------



## unravel

Kippla said:


> I'm going to try out LoL, and I might stick with it if I like it. Ooooo, turrets


^
Gets bullied and never play LoL ever again


----------



## Justin

KarlaKGB said:


> Why Russian doto is best doto. 75 kills in 22 minutes



Ew the DOTA cancer is plaguing this thread please make it stop.

I played my first two Season 4 placement matches today! Won 1, lost 1. Can't win em' all.


----------



## unravel

Justin said:


> Ew the DOTA cancer is plaguing this thread please make it stop.
> 
> I played my first two Season 4 placement matches today! Won 1, lost 1. Can't win em' all.



Jubs and Tom why you guys so mean? Dota 2 is fun, especially when you have Russian in your opponent's team.



Spoiler:  Seems uhh they copy juggernaut??


----------



## Minties

Justin said:


> Ew the DOTA cancer is plaguing this thread please make it stop.
> 
> I played my first two Season 4 placement matches today! Won 1, lost 1. Can't win em' all.



Grats on your win!

Did you hear about the placements that are going on currently?

People that were Plat 1 getting placed in Silver, even when they don't lose the majority. There's Diamond 2 players getting placed in Silver 1 if they lose majority. I'm hesitant to play ranked at the moment haha.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ITookYourWaffles said:


> Jubs and Tom why you guys so mean? Dota 2 is fun, especially when you have Russian in your opponent's team.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Seems uhh they copy juggernaut??



Also, Mister Master Yi looks a little better in game haha

More proportional and those are rings on his sword btw. Still not perfect, but I don't like Yi anyways.


----------



## KarlaKGB

I like Annie's hero design, she was the first hero I unlocked in league of baddies.


----------



## Minties

KarlaKGB said:


> I like Annie's hero design, she was the first hero I unlocked in league of baddies.



You make me a sad ):

Jinx is cool! Go look her up, just the right amount of crazy


----------



## Justin

Minties said:


> Grats on your win!
> 
> Did you hear about the placements that are going on currently?
> 
> People that were Plat 1 getting placed in Silver, even when they don't lose the majority. There's Diamond 2 players getting placed in Silver 1 if they lose majority. I'm hesitant to play ranked at the moment haha.



Make that two wins now. 

I was already in Bronze so... I'm not too worried about it seeing as I can really only go up from where I was haha. >_>


----------



## Murray

Justin said:


> Make that two wins now.
> 
> I was already in Bronze so... I'm not too worried about it seeing as I can really only go up from where I was haha. >_>



justin is bad~ pls share what client you use to win all the time ??


----------



## KarlaKGB

Minties said:


> You make me a sad ):
> 
> Jinx is cool! Go look her up, just the right amount of crazy


I am bad. I still don't know how to buy a courier.



Murray said:


> justin is bad~ pls share what client you use to win all the time ??


NoFog420.exe


----------



## Minties

Justin said:


> Make that two wins now.
> 
> I was already in Bronze so... I'm not too worried about it seeing as I can really only go up from where I was haha. >_>



Haha mad respect for the Bronzies. You have such toxic people to deal with. 

I was only in Silver 1 because I played my 10 games RIGHT at the end of the season haha. Didn't have the drive to play normals/ranked at all. I've just been playing aram lately 

How often do you play? and assuming it's on NA, which would mean 200 ping haha

- - - Post Merge - - -



KarlaKGB said:


> I am bad. I still don't know how to buy a courier.
> 
> 
> NoFog420.exe



NO couriers, THANK GOD. Use your B for that, mate. (;


----------



## unravel

Minties said:


> NO couriers, THANK GOD. Use your B for that, mate. (;



Aww... No couriers in LoL.


----------



## Neriifur

Dem placements.  Man it makes me wanna play again just to get a quick rank.   Too bad I'm sure I suck ass after taking a break for several months.


----------



## Justin

Minties said:


> Haha mad respect for the Bronzies. You have such toxic people to deal with.
> 
> I was only in Silver 1 because I played my 10 games RIGHT at the end of the season haha. Didn't have the drive to play normals/ranked at all. I've just been playing aram lately
> 
> How often do you play? and assuming it's on NA, which would mean 200 ping haha



Currently 3 wins/3 losses right now. Could be worse I guess! 4 more games to go...

I play 1-3 games a day usually. Sometimes I skip days though.

And yeah, on NA. My summoner name is in the first post I think if anyone wants to add me. Someone did earlier, I have no idea who you are if you want to mention yourself.


----------



## unravel

Justin said:


> And yeah, on NA. My summoner name is in the first post I think if anyone wants to add me. Someone did earlier, I have no idea who you are if you want to mention yourself.



And what if that is me?
Lol seriously the skill build I dunno what I' am doing also buying stuff (gg)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Welp I dunno what is Riot points and gold thing
even Im not from NA I still prefer NA than PH because they keep trashtalking, win or lose wtf...


----------



## KarlaKGB

ITookYourWaffles said:


> And what if that is me?
> Lol seriously the skill build I dunno what I' am doing also buying stuff (gg)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Welp I dunno what is Riot points and gold thing
> even Im not from NA I still prefer NA than PH because they keep trashtalking, win or lose wtf...



You have to buy riot points with real money. Use them to buy skins as champions and runes can be bought with influence points or "gold".


----------



## Phoebe

I've never played it but I'm thinking i should take a look and see what its about


----------



## Amyy

Anyone finished their placement matches?

won 1 out of 3 so far and i dont wanna do the rest :c


----------



## KarlaKGB

Still doing my solo queue calibration matches on Dota ))


----------



## Minties

Justin said:


> Currently 3 wins/3 losses right now. Could be worse I guess! 4 more games to go...
> 
> I play 1-3 games a day usually. Sometimes I skip days though.
> 
> And yeah, on NA. My summoner name is in the first post I think if anyone wants to add me. Someone did earlier, I have no idea who you are if you want to mention yourself.



Hey not bad! My boyfriend went 5/5 and got placed into silver 1. A shame though, because he would have been gold 5 if he won the last game ):

I'll add you on my NA account,  even though it's level 5/6 and has no champs or skins haha. (My summoner name is MintQTPI because I'm terribly original) Oce is where it's at!

- - - Post Merge - - -



sorrynotsorry said:


> Anyone finished their placement matches?
> 
> won 1 out of 3 so far and i dont wanna do the rest :c



Going to do mine this week, BUT I want to jungle as eve but she's always banned lately ffs. You should finish! You'll do fine


----------



## KarlaKGB

Watching Jibs OWN with this hero







but...


----------



## kitanii

Only a couple more levels until I play to get my placement *o* I'm very excited!


----------



## Justin

Minties said:


> Hey not bad! My boyfriend went 5/5 and got placed into silver 1. A shame though, because he would have been gold 5 if he won the last game ):



Eh, it's not as clear cut as that. I went 5/5 as well, and placed Bronze 2. (I was Bronze 2 before, **** you riot) Accepted your request!



KarlaKGB said:


> Watching Jibs OWN with this hero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but...



I would marry Varus if I could.

Also:


----------



## KarlaKGB

Wow trench tier league is truly dire, when you can win with an intentional feeder on your team.


----------



## Solar

Guys where is my lunar revel, I need my Diana skin argh, btw haven't been playing much recently, finals and all.


----------



## Minties

Justin said:


> Eh, it's not as clear cut as that. I went 5/5 as well, and placed Bronze 2. (I was Bronze 2 before, **** you riot) Accepted your request!



Well he had a pretty high mmr, but meh you never know. At least the climb is easier with no clamping! 

When do you usually play time wise?  Gotta see what time that is aussie time

- - - Post Merge - - -



Benmjy said:


> Guys where is my lunar revel, I need my Diana skin argh, btw haven't been playing much recently, finals and all.



BUT THAT DRAGONBLADE RIVEN LOL. So horrible.


----------



## Amyy

Benmjy said:


> Guys where is my lunar revel, I need my Diana skin argh, btw haven't been playing much recently, finals and all.



i hate the in game model D: i love the abilites though

same goes for riven

dat hair

- - - Post Merge - - -



kitanii said:


> Only a couple more levels until I play to get my placement *o* I'm very excited!



"excited"

the trolls man. ><


----------



## Neriifur

Man I'm still yet to try support on S4.  It sounds so much fun.  I used to main ADC and support during S3 as Lulu and Zyra for support, ADC as fortune.  I loved getting a free kill every now and then, because a liandrys is such a turning point on her and it allows her to put out so much damage.  Now that supports can get more gold.. I'm really tempted to play again.  I'd love to play a fully powered up Zyra, especially in ranked.  I did a lot of support carrying on S3 with her.  Fortune was most of my wins, but Zyra was a good starting point.   Playing her mostly, I started out Bronze 1, then finished up grabbing silver real quick on fortune right before the season was over.  I love this stupid game.


----------



## Solar

Neriifur said:


> Man I'm still yet to try support on S4.  It sounds so much fun.  I used to main ADC and support during S3 as Lulu and Zyra for support, ADC as fortune.  I loved getting a free kill every now and then, because a liandrys is such a turning point on her and it allows her to put out so much damage.  Now that supports can get more gold.. I'm really tempted to play again.  I'd love to play a fully powered up Zyra, especially in ranked.  I did a lot of support carrying on S3 with her.  Fortune was most of my wins, but Zyra was a good starting point.   Playing her mostly, I started out Bronze 1, then finished up grabbing silver real quick on fortune right before the season was over.  I love this stupid game.



I love Zyra~! Going mid as her is really fun because I can wreck, plus Haunted Zyra is lovely to look at. I should pick her back up again.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Neriifur said:


> Man I'm still yet to try support on S4.  It sounds so much fun.  I used to main ADC and support during S3 as Lulu and Zyra for support, ADC as fortune.  I loved getting a free kill every now and then, because a liandrys is such a turning point on her and it allows her to put out so much damage.  Now that supports can get more gold.. I'm really tempted to play again.  I'd love to play a fully powered up Zyra, especially in ranked.  I did a lot of support carrying on S3 with her.  Fortune was most of my wins, but Zyra was a good starting point.   Playing her mostly, I started out Bronze 1, then finished up grabbing silver real quick on fortune right before the season was over.  I love this stupid game.



What do supports actually do in league? No chicken to buy and upgrade, no jungle camps to stack and pull....I guess ward?


----------



## Minties

KarlaKGB said:


> What do supports actually do in league? No chicken to buy and upgrade, no jungle camps to stack and pull....I guess ward?



Oh Karla you bum! xD

Supports do ward yes, but so does everyone and  warding is less gold intensive in s4. Since bottom lane is a duo lane, supports focus on getting the ADCs fed so they can actually carry. They usually have some combination of stuns, slows, fears or disables that can help their ADC kill the other two. Supporting isn't just oh I run in and do nothing, risks have to be calculated and playing poorly + feeding can cost your team the game very easily. 
(Even though that can be said about all roles like bad jungle ganks etc) 

After playing around in bot lane, I'd say it's quite difficult due to the sheer number of ways you can screw up with two people. #supportannie2014 #jkbananniepls


----------



## KarlaKGB

So today, the TBT Trench Stack lost to bots. Disclaimer: I was not in that game.


----------



## Murray

KarlaKGB said:


> So today, the TBT Trench Stack lost to bots. Disclaimer: I was not in that game.



i have no idea what that means but it looks bad!!!


----------



## KarlaKGB

Murray said:


> i have no idea what that means but it looks bad!!!



I'll make it easier for you to understand


----------



## Minties

Hahaha 

I just want to note that I was NOT a part of this game either.


----------



## Murray

KarlaKGB said:


> I'll make it easier for you to understand



is Al a really bad player?


----------



## KarlaKGB

Yeah, Al is the "beast" that dwells in deepest darkest depths of the trench.


----------



## Feloreena

Murray said:


> is Al a really bad player?



AI = Artificial Intelligence. They lost to bots, and that's just embarrassing considering how derpy the bots are in LoL.


----------



## Minties




----------



## KarlaKGB




----------



## Trundle

HAHAHAHA so good


----------



## KarlaKGB

Spoiler: language warning
















Look how inclusive I am, only posting rage comics that are applicable to league of losers too


----------



## Justin

KarlaKGB said:


> So today, the TBT Trench Stack lost to bots. Disclaimer: I was not in that game.



It's photoshopped I swear guys.

Donut believe this liar!

Dota players can't be trusted. Case example right here.


----------



## unravel

Dota players should watch this vol 1-4 also


----------



## Seravee

I started playing recently but me and a couple friends have only been doing the Twisted Treeline map which is pretty fun.  We are gonna do our first SF game tomorrow so we'll see how that goes.  I've been watching quite a few placement matches for S4 and all I can say is good luck to those working on that @.@


----------



## Minties

Justin said:


> It's photoshopped I swear guys.
> 
> Donut believe this liar!
> 
> Dota players can't be trusted. Case example right here.



So is not! Lying jubs.


----------



## unravel

Minties said:


> So is not! Lying jubs.



Rep ruined... Well at least its Bots


----------



## KarlaKGB

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Rep ruined... Well at least its Bots



What do you mean 'at least its Bots', that's precisely why his rep is ruined


----------



## Minties

KarlaKGB said:


> What do you mean 'at least its Bots', that's precisely why his rep is ruined



Wh-wha-what karla I can't h-hea-hear you I'm la-lagg-lagging. 

; o


----------



## KarlaKGB

Minties said:


> Wh-wha-what karla I can't h-hea-hear you I'm la-lagg-lagging.
> 
> ; o



I GET IT, YOU'RE LAGGING ALRIGHT? JEEEEZ


----------



## Minties

KarlaKGB said:


> I GET IT, YOU'RE LAGGING ALRIGHT? JEEEEZ



Hahaha please be my jungler again?


----------



## KarlaKGB

Minties said:


> Hahaha please be my jungler again?



Well, if you put it that way...


----------



## Isabella

Never played dota but i started playing league a while ago and i kind of suck but i'm getting better i think? I used to die like 20 times but now i die way less LOL.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Isabella said:


> Never played dota but i started playing league a while ago and i kind of suck but i'm getting better i think? I used to die like 20 times but now i die way less LOL. Username is fireious i started over cause i didn't like my old username, add me if you wish!



If you die less than 17 times, you're still doing better than Tom or Justin.


----------



## Minties

KarlaKGB said:


> Well, if you put it that way...



 It's settled then! I mean Dota 2 is free as well.....



KarlaKGB said:


> If you die less than 17 times, you're still doing better than Tom or Justin.



Or Minties


----------



## KarlaKGB

Minties said:


> It's settled then! I mean Dota 2 is free as well.....



I'm significantly better at jungling in Dota.


----------



## Minties

KarlaKGB said:


> I'm significantly better at jungling in Dota.



but league is oh so fun!


----------



## Horus

What a truly awful game this is


----------



## Minties

Horus said:


> What a truly awful game this is



Ban Horus pls.


----------



## Neriifur

Well this has been a good day.

I get an email from riot saying they've invited me to join PBE.  

I'm so happy today.


----------



## Justin

Horus said:


> What a truly awful game this is











Neriifur said:


> Well this has been a good day.
> 
> I get an email from riot saying they've invited me to join PBE.
> 
> I'm so happy today.



Join the club! Hexakill is pretty fun.


----------



## Minties

Justin said:


> Join the club! Hexakill is pretty fun.




Oh Jubs


----------



## Solar

Neriifur said:


> Well this has been a good day.
> 
> I get an email from riot saying they've invited me to join PBE.
> 
> I'm so happy today.



You're so lucky!! I used to have a PBE account but ever since they changed everything on the PBE I don't have it anymore. And omg where is Lunar Goddess Diana. It needs to be this Tuesday!!


----------



## Neriifur

Justin said:


> Join the club! Hexakill is pretty fun.



I'll have to try in a couple days.  6v6 sounds crazy.  I'm assuming the map they're doing it on isn't Riff. ;P

- - - Post Merge - - -



Benmjy said:


> You're so lucky!! I used to have a PBE account but ever since they changed everything on the PBE I don't have it anymore. And omg where is Lunar Goddess Diana. It needs to be this Tuesday!!



Man I feel lucky.  I figured I'd have to have a super high rank to get that, and being that I'm only a silver n00b, I figured they wouldn't issue me a PBE account.  They were talking about how they were targeting people who specifically played certain classes and that had a certain skill to be new PBE testers.  Maybe it's just random, because none of my friends who are better than me got the account, and I have a lot of friends who are better than me lol

Hahaha Lunar Diana looks so friggen sweet.  I would have bought it if I had money and played her actively.


----------



## Justin

Neriifur said:


> I'll have to try in a couple days.  6v6 sounds crazy.  I'm assuming the map they're doing it on isn't Riff. ;P



Nope, it's on SR. That's the fun of it. You have a bunch of options for lane compositions.

- Duo in all lanes
- Duo top, solo mid, duo bot, jungler
- Three bot, solo top, solo mid, jungler
- ALL MID 6 PLAYERS

And it goes on and on...

Best thing though? They actually added a Hexakill voice announcement. The enemy team let us get one on them yesterday so we could all hear it.


----------



## Trundle

Justin said:


> Nope, it's on SR. That's the fun of it. You have a bunch of options for lane compositions.
> 
> - Duo in all lanes
> - Duo top, solo mid, duo bot, jungler
> - Three bot, solo top, solo mid, jungler
> - ALL MID 6 PLAYERS
> 
> And it goes on and on...
> 
> Best thing though? They actually added a Hexakill voice announcement. The enemy team let us get one on them yesterday so we could all hear it.



Haha, that sounds really cool. How do you end up getting an email? Is it random?


----------



## Neriifur

Justin said:


> Nope, it's on SR. That's the fun of it. You have a bunch of options for lane compositions.
> 
> - Duo in all lanes
> - Duo top, solo mid, duo bot, jungler
> - Three bot, solo top, solo mid, jungler
> - ALL MID 6 PLAYERS
> 
> And it goes on and on...
> 
> Best thing though? They actually added a Hexakill voice announcement. The enemy team let us get one on them yesterday so we could all hear it.




hahahaha that is friggen sweet.  How do people generally do Hexakills?  Or are most of the games you enter pretty random with what people choose to do?  Man 6 people..  I could have some fun CC ulting with that.  Delicious Orianna / Amumu combo.

I'm assuming with double top and bottom lanes, people do duo supports, one for top and one for bot.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Trundle said:


> Haha, that sounds really cool. How do you end up getting an email? Is it random?



The PBE account?  Well I signed up for PBE a while ago when they said they were doing sign ups for it, and after that they said they would send me an E-Mail if I was selected for a PBE account.

So it's been some months since I submitted my information, and today I look in my E-Mail and there it is.  I guess it's random, because my friend signed up and never got an E-Mail.  I wish I was able to make multiple PBE accounts.  I really wanted my friends on PBE with me. .-.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Justin said:


> - Duo in all lanes
> - Duo top, solo mid, duo bot, jungler
> - Three bot, solo top, solo mid, jungler
> - ALL MID 6 PLAYERS



Waow are you sure those are riot-approved lanes?????


----------



## Minties

KarlaKGB said:


> Waow are you sure those are riot-approved lanes?????



Everything is riot approved


----------



## Riiiiptide

Oh god it's Teemo x.x


----------



## unravel

I didn't feed wooo!
good game Tom, Jubs Karla and SirGanatar hahaha!!


----------



## Justin

Now accepting pre-order tickets for the Museum of Tom:







Here we celebrate the achievements of our dear feeder Tom.


----------



## KarlaKGB

****ing Gandhi award for that 0/9/0 game.


----------



## unravel

Justin said:


> Now accepting pre-order tickets for the Museum of Tom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we celebrate the achievements of our dear feeder Tom.



Report for bullying hahaha


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Justin said:


> Now accepting pre-order tickets for the Museum of Tom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we celebrate the achievements of our dear feeder Tom.



Best feeder


----------



## Minties

Haha poor Tom.

You're still #1 in my eyes


----------



## unravel

It's okay my worst game history is 0/10/7- Ashe


----------



## Minties

At least you got assists.


----------



## Neriifur

Hey guys I activated my PBE account.  I main Support, ADC, and Mid in that order on the NA servers, and my IGN is God Like CC if anyone wants to add me to PBE.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Horus and I did bad on our first real game.




Spoiler


----------



## unravel

Minties said:


> At least you got assists.



Yeah but saddd (disgraceeeee)
Anyway my IGN is ThyShallNotFeed


----------



## Neriifur

Man I'm not sure how you guys get into Hexakill games.  I've been sitting here for the past 10-15 minutes watching the last 1-4 people not accept the game invite, and then I get dropped from que.


----------



## Ashtot

I'll 1v5 you.


----------



## Minties

I'll 5vs1 you


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Minties said:


> I'll 5vs1 you



Trundle will 1 v 5 us.


----------



## Wish

MY SUMMONER IS HANTHAI ADD ME FRIENDS


----------



## Amyy

guys..

heart seeker ashe


----------



## Ashtot

Add me!


----------



## garchomps

I rarely play League now, but I come on time to time to play some games, since I recently turned level 30, and many pros and trolls roam there. u . u

someday, just someday, riot will rework fiora. </3


----------



## Justin

**** why did i do this where is the undo button help







_they got me_


----------



## Neriifur

Justin said:


> **** why did i do this where is the undo button help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _they got me_



You could always refund it if you don't want it in the future ;p you get 3 refunds.. I actually refunded that skin back in 2012 after I quit teemo. It was pretty badass though.


----------



## Sumemr

Neriifur said:


> You could always refund it if you don't want it in the future ;p you get 3 refunds.. I actually refunded that skin back in 2012 after I quit teemo. It was pretty badass though.



I think he's talking about buying RP, not buying the Teemo skin haha.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Justin said:


> **** why did i do this where is the undo button help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _they got me_



Disgusting.


----------



## Trundle

Justin said:


> **** why did i do this where is the undo button help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _they got me_



ha
what are you gonna buyyyyy??


----------



## Neriifur

Sumemr said:


> I think he's talking about buying RP, not buying the Teemo skin haha.



Oh whoops ;p  I always tend to tell people that, because I have some friends that have been playing the game for months and STILL didn't know that you could refund skins ;p


----------



## Amyy

oce server lagging every night for the past 3 nights or whatever.

okay


----------



## Riiiiptide

NA and EU too (no surprise on EU).


----------



## Amyy

Spoiler: heart seeker ashe splash art what, hot as








minties, look


----------



## Neriifur

sorrynotsorry said:


> Spoiler: heart seeker ashe splash art what, hot as
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 26720
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minties, look



That is one hot ass Ashe


----------



## KarlaKGB

Meanwhile in Dota, REAL WOMEN


----------



## Neriifur

KarlaKGB said:


> Meanwhile in Dota, REAL WOMEN



Dota armor looks so much better than league armor ;p

We just have big breasted nearly naked women shooting arrows and spells and such..

Not that I mind the nearly naked part big breasted part.. ... at all.

It's wonderful.


----------



## Neriifur

Also what's everyone's usernames?  I'd love to have more people to play with o:


----------



## KarlaKGB

Neriifur said:


> Also what's everyone's usernames?  I'd love to have more people to play with o:



Justin's steam name is currently Mantheon, and Minties is just Minties. Always good to have more people for the dota train


----------



## Minties

sorrynotsorry said:


> Spoiler: heart seeker ashe splash art what, hot as
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 26720
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minties, look




holy ****.

NEED. TAKE MY MONEY. TAKE IT.


----------



## Trundle

KarlaKGB said:


> Justin's steam name is currently Mantheon, and Minties is just Minties. Always good to have more people for the dota train



She means for League, not Dota. You right fowl git


----------



## unravel

Neriifur said:


> Dota armor looks so much better than league armor ;p
> 
> We just have big breasted nearly naked women shooting arrows and spells and such..
> 
> Not that I mind the nearly naked part big breasted part.. ... at all.
> 
> It's wonderful.



I agree with this.


----------



## KarlaKGB

> There's a fundamental difference in game design theory between DotA and LoL, DotA has always been about "is that concept awesome?" before even thinking about "what is balance, what is hero role, what is skill level, etc." wheras LoL puts those things in the forefront of hero design.
> 
> There's something called radical dynamic asymmetry, one of the fundamental design differences between DotA and LoL. It is precisely due to the fact that "spells scale" that LoL is unable to create heroes that vary vastly at different points in the game. Due to the scaling on casters, it becomes far more difficult to create heroes that vary in power at differing stages in the game. As such, hero design becomes somewhat stagnant as both overall power levels and game scaling need to be comparable for heroes of similar roles.
> 
> The direct result of this, along with the lack of creativity in map design, is the constant mirroring of lane setups with match-ups between similar heroes in similar roles arrayed against each other in set lanes. This, by itself, along with the need for heroes to remain constantly similarly powered, leads to what is seen as a very stale and boring metagame of essentially the same laning phase and team composition.
> 
> While this has the advantage of making the game far simpler to understand and observe as you can quickly judge out very predictable lanes and matchups, with the game state being extremely easy to comprehend as you can directly compare heroes in the lanes or simply glance at the gold counter to see which team is ahead, this also leads to stagnation in the meta and the exacerbation of the snowball effect. If the lanes all involve similar heroes scaling in the same way lined up against a mirrored lineup that performs essentially the same way, then any advantage a team gets is transformed into a direct advantage in both laning and combat and thus can be extended to further your advantage. With such linear and consistent scaling, you are ahead once you gain an advantage with which you can very easily become further ahead.


Thoughts?


----------



## Ashtot

I was wondering if anybody wanted to get together for some league this Saturday?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Does LoL always take forever to scan files? I haven't even played it yet because it's taking a little while to scan all the files.


----------



## Ashtot

There have been patch glitches and such over time so some stuff is a bit messy when installing, it will probably take a while unless you have a nice computer.


----------



## inksie

oooh, a League thread! My US summoner is starfishing


----------



## Neriifur

inksie said:


> oooh, a League thread! My US summoner is starfishing



You can play with meee sometime  I'm just a silver newbie.  I main ADC, Support, Mid, and I'm learning to play tanks :3  IGN: Saelyn


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

My summoner name is Azuralia, if anyone wants to add me. I'm pretty good at the game, but I'm still learning to get my level up.


----------



## Neriifur

Kippla said:


> My summoner name is Azuralia, if anyone wants to add me. I'm pretty good at the game, but I'm still learning to get my level up.



I added you :3


----------



## Solar

Yo, any of you guys do ranked?? I was contemplating doing it last season but ended up not doing so. Thoughts on whether or not I should start or the ranked system in general? My ign is Benmjy and I can main ADC, Mid, and Supp!! Also hmu if you want to duo sometime


----------



## Ashtot

Benmjy said:


> Yo, any of you guys do ranked?? I was contemplating doing it last season but ended up not doing so. Thoughts on whether or not I should start or the ranked system in general? My ign is Benmjy and I can main ADC, Mid, and Supp!! Also hmu if you want to duo sometime



Hi Benmjy, ranked is definitely a challenge and is no easy task. If you're looking for a challenge and finding most games easy, then you should go for it. BUT, before you ever play ranked, you should definitely watch a few of Foxdrop's and Phylol's videos before you play, and you also need to make sure that you really know your role and what you're doing. I would definitely play with you if you wanted. What's your timezone?


----------



## Solar

You said:


> Hi Benmjy, ranked is definitely a challenge and is no easy task. If you're looking for a challenge and finding most games easy, then you should go for it. BUT, before you ever play ranked, you should definitely watch a few of Foxdrop's and Phylol's videos before you play, and you also need to make sure that you really know your role and what you're doing. I would definitely play with you if you wanted. What's your timezone?



I'm in CST (GMT -6). Lately I've doing a lot of premade, but my teammates can be really bad at communicating and up losing their lanes, so I've been soloing a bit more now. I'm not really sure of my skill level yet, even though I've been playing for about 2 years now! (Wow, time flies.)


----------



## Ashtot

I'd love to play a couple games with you sometime. I'm GMT -4, so we could probably find some times to play. Would you be up for a game tomorrow?


----------



## Taycat

I play too, but haven't played too much of the game.  Too bad my client suffers from crashing after games sometimes >_>


----------



## Solar

You said:


> I'd love to play a couple games with you sometime. I'm GMT -4, so we could probably find some times to play. Would you be up for a game tomorrow?



I can't play any games tomorrow as it's my birthday and I'm going to be quite busy , but how about Monday? I'm assuming you're in the US so do you have Monday off?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Would anyone like to play a game today? I usually play on 5 vs 5, players vs bots.


----------



## Ashtot

Benmjy said:


> I can't play any games tomorrow as it's my birthday and I'm going to be quite busy , but how about Monday? I'm assuming you're in the US so do you have Monday off?



I'm in Canada, but yeah I have Monday off. If anybody else wants to play Monday let us know!


----------



## Solar

You said:


> I'm in Canada, but yeah I have Monday off. If anybody else wants to play Monday let us know!



Awesome!! Anyone up for a game of PvP right now?? I have a craving to play!! Just let me know if you want to add me over PM!!


----------



## KarlaKGB

Taycat said:


> I play too, but haven't played too much of the game.  Too bad my client suffers from crashing after games sometimes >_>



#adobeair


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Mine used to do that, but then I realized that after it crashed, it showed the victory screen with stats and stuff. I don't know why it does that, though.


----------



## Neriifur

Benmjy said:


> Yo, any of you guys do ranked?? I was contemplating doing it last season but ended up not doing so. Thoughts on whether or not I should start or the ranked system in general? My ign is Benmjy and I can main ADC, Mid, and Supp!! Also hmu if you want to duo sometime



I do ranked xD  I need to practice again, but I started Bronze 1, and got Silver 5 in a day shortly after that carrying on ADC.  I'm going to try to hit gold this season.

I main ADC and support.  I'm a very good mid in normals.  I need to practice it more in ranked, because I suck at fighitng certain counters on my mid character.

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/102586847/Screen26.png
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/102586847/841146_453125188134563_486504580_o.jpg

Ahri's my main mid.  I've enjoyed her a lot more since they buffed her a few months back, making her charm more effective.  I generally hit it 95% of the time, and the burst damage from the buff was quite nice..  If I had more 1v1 I'd play her more in ranked xD I just generally find it easier to carry bottom lane.

ADC: Miss Fortune
Support: Zyra, Lulu, Leona


----------



## Ashtot

Neriifur said:


> I do ranked xD  I need to practice again, but I started Bronze 1, and got Silver 5 in a day shortly after that carrying on ADC.  I'm going to try to hit gold this season.
> 
> I main ADC and support.  I'm a very good mid in normals.  I need to practice it more in ranked, because I suck at fighitng certain counters on my mid character.
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/102586847/Screen26.png
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/102586847/841146_453125188134563_486504580_o.jpg
> 
> Ahri's my main mid.  I've enjoyed her a lot more since they buffed her a few months back, making her charm more effective.  I generally hit it 95% of the time, and the burst damage from the buff was quite nice..  If I had more 1v1 I'd play her more in ranked xD I just generally find it easier to carry bottom lane.
> 
> ADC: Miss Fortune
> Support: Zyra, Lulu, Leona



I was in b3 in s3 and I started in b4 in s4 lol. My mmr sucks from seasons 1 and 2 so I have a hard time climbing. I main ADC, but am solid with support, jungle, and top. Mid is the one lane I need to learn, I have a hard time with it sometimes.


----------



## Trundle

Streaming some League of Legends!! http://www.twitch.tv/e765


----------



## Ashtot

I'll be on League in a bit so if anyone wants to play let me know.


----------



## Neriifur

Does anyone here have a PBE account?  I want to practice Leona, but I'd love to have people to play with that aren't random solo que weirdos o-o;


----------



## KarlaKGB

Neriifur said:


> Does anyone here have a PBE account?  I want to practice Leona, but I'd love to have people to play with that aren't random solo que weirdos o-o;



Why not just unlock Leona and play her on the normal client durrrr


----------



## Neriifur

KarlaKGB said:


> Why not just unlock Leona and play her on the normal client durrrr



Because she's 4800 IP ;p


----------



## KarlaKGB

What kind of amateur riot-approved moba player are you that you can't even afford champs?


----------



## Neriifur

KarlaKGB said:


> What kind of amateur riot-approved moba player are you that you can't even afford champs?



I can't call you a **** here, so I'm going to do it on skype.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

KarlaKGB said:


> What kind of amateur riot-approved moba player are you that you can't even afford champs?



One that spends too much time playing other games *cough* like Dota *cough*.


----------



## KarlaKGB

wtb riot-approved lvl 30 account, damn paywall


----------



## Neriifur

KarlaKGB said:


> wtb riot-approved lvl 30 account, damn paywall



Here's my extra 30 account if you'd like it:

Account: lolnotreally
Passoword: trolololol


----------



## Minties

KarlaKGB said:


> wtb riot-approved lvl 30 account, damn paywall



Stop being so bad and jangle harder.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Minties said:


> Stop being so bad and jangle harder.



It's too hard to jingle without riot-approved runes


----------



## Ashtot

Someone play with me tomorrow please!


----------



## KarlaKGB

no you are bm


----------



## Minties

KarlaKGB said:


> It's too hard to jingle without riot-approved runes



go earn some IP scrublord <3



Ashtot said:


> Someone play with me tomorrow please!



No you are bm.

I will


----------



## ZaneTheBeast

Lulu main here. If you want a good support/mid, then add me!
Summoner name is Tremendo Cupcake. c:


----------



## KarlaKGB

Rusty moba is taking up too much of my time these days


----------



## Neriifur

Been playing lots of Dota with KarlaKB.  It's a lot of fun c:


----------



## KarlaKGB

Neriifur said:


> Been playing lots of Dota with KarlaKB.  It's a lot of fun c:



MEK ME MEK ME MEK ME!!!!


----------



## Neriifur

KarlaKGB said:


> MEK ME MEK ME MEK ME!!!!



No


----------



## KarlaKGB

Wow guys this video really shows why the game is superior moba waow


----------



## Kanapachi

Vladimir + Kayle = <3

Pls. What is DotA.


----------



## Neriifur

KarlaKGB said:


> Wow guys this video really shows why the game is superior moba waow



Lol.

Faker senpai


----------



## Neriifur

Off to play more Dota with KarlaKB


----------



## Ashtot

Neriifur said:


> Off to play more Dota with KarlaKB



I'd love to try DOTA but I can't seem to find any matches, does it just take a long time or is something wrong with my steam?


----------



## KarlaKGB

Ashtot said:


> I'd love to try DOTA but I can't seem to find any matches, does it just take a long time or is something wrong with my steam?



Define a long time - it's slower than like the 30 seconds or so for league. Normally takes about 2-3 minutes to find a match. Longer if you're very high or very low rated.


----------



## KarlaKGB




----------



## Neriifur

I don't always play Ziggs in Aram, but when I do, my name becomes Jesus god.

Old picture, but I'm still Jesus god Ziggs.

Every day.

All day.


----------



## Ashtot

Neriifur said:


> I don't always play Ziggs in Aram, but when I do, my name becomes Jesus god.
> 
> Old picture, but I'm still Jesus god Ziggs.
> 
> Every day.
> 
> All day.



Haha nice, quite a complement, normally people would be saying "wow such a noob champ bg report111".


----------



## Neriifur

Ashtot said:


> Haha nice, quite a complement, normally people would be saying "wow such a noob champ bg report111".



Lol yeah, well he is pretty cheap on ARAM.  I love it when I get him, because I always know that there's a very high chance we're going to win.  He's basically like the equivalent of having 2 other teammates on your team.

I noticed a lot of people don't cry in ARAM though.. or at least they haven't lately. 

Oh wait I just remembered I mute everyone who has an attitude, even if it's one word.  People who do cry in ARAM though are hilarious, considering that there's absolutely no reason to take the mode serious, because the team comp the game generates for you is going to be your winning determining factor.

ARAM is pretty fun.  Great for farming IP and you don't need to take anything too serious.


----------



## bluess

More like league of dork.


----------



## Wish

SOMEONE PLAY WITH ME
velkoz came out AHUE he's such a babe and I'm pretty beast with him
Summoner is hAnThai


----------



## Justin




----------



## KarlaKGB

Amazing base logo and banners too


----------



## Minties

Poor Kayla.

:|


----------



## KarlaKGB

Would you like to join the team, Minties?


----------



## Nihility

Ive been playing Dota 2 for 2 and half years now and its the anti-intuitive version of league of legends. Thats how casual games get so many more players to play because casual gamers love intuitive games and don't like playing games that have a steep learning curve while also being illogical in a way. It goes the same for yugioh and magic the gathering. Rules in yugioh feel right where the rules in magic utilize the stack and seem backwards resulting in not making sense. 

I've heard these reasons why LoL players don't play Dota (who played first )
1). I don't like that all the heroes are unlocked at first (I like to unlock heroes as I go on because it makes me feel I'm progressing)
2). The game feels sluggish and like I'm moving a tank
3). Its archaic and I think the denying feature is unnecessary 
4). My computer can't run it 

Now I'll answer those questions.

1).All the heroes are unlocked in dota2 cause the game isn't like super smash brothers. You don't pick your favorite hero and do well. When you get to higher level dota, even in pubby all pick matches you need to have a hero empathy and know what situation heroes need .They need to be nurtured to shine in the game or played severely early to shine. Its a strat game that needs to have a good understanding about the heroes before you play. So getting to know them all is severely daunting and tedious to look at

2).The game feels sluggish cause its actually 3-D models moved into a 2.5 isometric world. There are cast animations and speed of which spells and items are used. This also goes into the hero empathy I was talking about in the first point. Part of knowing the heroes even mean knowing their exact cast animation. So even abilities that aren't skill shots could be messed up if you are outplayed. There are a lot of heroes that have a model flicker or a phase in between the cast of the spell so you can actually dodge target spells that come after you.(like terrorblade metamorphosis) Which is also why things seem that way. 

3).Dota is archaic but its been tweaked by the community for years. The way it is with things some people don't understand like pulling creeps, cast blocking, tree juking, somethings going through magic immunity its all from the community and how it has worked. Its archaic, but new abilities are being added to the game cause of the source engine being superior to the old WC3 engine. Also denying is one of the most essential parts of lane control. Even you are really good at last hitting and denying you will never have the creeps at your tower or have your creeps at his tower and it ensures that you are never out of position. (not get tp'd in and die at enemy tower etc. plus they get half experience and 0gold when you do deny so its another dynamic involved to win a lane or get the best of a result. Same goes for denying heroes, towers, and other things. 

4). Well, this is a certain easy one to answer. You are either in a money crunch, lazy, or a console fanboy that is scared of touching any components inside of a computer cause of your lack of knowledge. I use to know a lot of people that hated World of Warcraft but still played it cause their computer couldn't run anything else. However, they started to hate it more and more as the time went by but still played it cause of the inability to play anything else. So if you are in that boat and you are playing League only cause you invested time in it and you cant play anything else. Well, they like to call that a "Sunk Cost Fallacy"


TL;DR You suck ass for not reading.


----------



## Mino

MOBAs* are terrible. Had to counteract the post above.

* That is, ASS******S.


----------



## Solar

Guys I think the Team Builder 2-Day beta starts for NA tomorrow yessss


----------



## Ashtot

Nihility said:


> Ive been playing Dota 2 for 2 and half years now and its the anti-intuitive version of league of legends. Thats how casual games get so many more players to play because casual gamers love intuitive games and don't like playing games that have a steep learning curve while also being illogical in a way. It goes the same for yugioh and magic the gathering. Rules in yugioh feel right where the rules in magic utilize the stack and seem backwards resulting in not making sense.
> 
> I've heard these reasons why LoL players don't play Dota (who played first )
> 1). I don't like that all the heroes are unlocked at first (I like to unlock heroes as I go on because it makes me feel I'm progressing)
> 2). The game feels sluggish and like I'm moving a tank
> 3). Its archaic and I think the denying feature is unnecessary
> 4). My computer can't run it
> 
> Now I'll answer those questions.
> 
> 1).All the heroes are unlocked in dota2 cause the game isn't like super smash brothers. You don't pick your favorite hero and do well. When you get to higher level dota, even in pubby all pick matches you need to have a hero empathy and know what situation heroes need .They need to be nurtured to shine in the game or played severely early to shine. Its a strat game that needs to have a good understanding about the heroes before you play. So getting to know them all is severely daunting and tedious to look at
> 
> 2).The game feels sluggish cause its actually 3-D models moved into a 2.5 isometric world. There are cast animations and speed of which spells and items are used. This also goes into the hero empathy I was talking about in the first point. Part of knowing the heroes even mean knowing their exact cast animation. So even abilities that aren't skill shots could be messed up if you are outplayed. There are a lot of heroes that have a model flicker or a phase in between the cast of the spell so you can actually dodge target spells that come after you.(like terrorblade metamorphosis) Which is also why things seem that way.
> 
> 3).Dota is archaic but its been tweaked by the community for years. The way it is with things some people don't understand like pulling creeps, cast blocking, tree juking, somethings going through magic immunity its all from the community and how it has worked. Its archaic, but new abilities are being added to the game cause of the source engine being superior to the old WC3 engine. Also denying is one of the most essential parts of lane control. Even you are really good at last hitting and denying you will never have the creeps at your tower or have your creeps at his tower and it ensures that you are never out of position. (not get tp'd in and die at enemy tower etc. plus they get half experience and 0gold when you do deny so its another dynamic involved to win a lane or get the best of a result. Same goes for denying heroes, towers, and other things.
> 
> 4). Well, this is a certain easy one to answer. You are either in a money crunch, lazy, or a console fanboy that is scared of touching any components inside of a computer cause of your lack of knowledge. I use to know a lot of people that hated World of Warcraft but still played it cause their computer couldn't run anything else. However, they started to hate it more and more as the time went by but still played it cause of the inability to play anything else. So if you are in that boat and you are playing League only cause you invested time in it and you cant play anything else. Well, they like to call that a "Sunk Cost Fallacy"
> 
> 
> TL;DR You suck ass for not reading.



They're both fun games I don't think It's really a big deal.


----------



## KarlaKGB

MEK MEK MEK MEK

gg we won first game. (the game before that with that crazy rager doesn't count )


----------



## Neriifur

KarlaKGB said:


> MEK MEK MEK MEK
> 
> gg we won first game. (the game before that with that crazy rager doesn't count )



We're just ****ing awesome.


----------



## Coni

Just dropping inside if anyone plays league in either the LAS or the LAN server we could play together anytime c: 
Drop me a message or whatevs!


----------



## Ashtot

KarlaKGB said:


> MEK MEK MEK MEK
> 
> gg we won first game. (the game before that with that crazy rager doesn't count )



Hopefully my first DOTA experience will be my worst DOTA experience...


----------



## Solar

Pro servers on league right now. Rito plz


----------



## Wish

Benmjy said:


> Pro servers on league right now. Rito plz



yeah its down QQ i was carrying so hard as velkoz too


----------



## KarlaKGB

Play dota guys! Valve servers always up!!!


----------



## Solar

KarlaKGB said:


> Play dota guys! Valve servers always up!!!



Dota always confused me lol. Maybe I just wasn't trying to understand it


----------



## KarlaKGB

Benmjy said:


> Dota always confused me lol. Maybe I just wasn't trying to understand it



Dota takes a long time to understand because each hero varies so much in design that interactions between different heroes are vastly different. You can't generalise matchups like you can in League. Add the fact that items have such high utility value, and you have a very dynamic game that basically takes a lot of game experience to fully understand.

Many league players who try Dota invariably ask a load of general questions like


> Hi, I'm a new player and I have the impression bruiser are just too good against range hero. During the laning I try to abuse of my harass and gain an advantage, but later in the game they jump on me and I can't win close combat. Most of them have a dash and some cool kid buy the flash dagger. How I protect myselft? Do I need a support for cc and what I do if nobody in my team is a support? Which Item I should buy?


To which the answer is aways "it depends".

In league, pretty much every single melee bruiser has some sort of gap closer, steroid, and cc, so you can apply pretty much the same kind of thinking vs every melee bruiser.


----------



## unravel

Wait sooo Kayla and jubs ... You play dota? when


----------



## Neriifur

The more experience I get in Dota, the more I look at league and wonder, why am I playing this?  Of course I still play it though, because it's a lot easier and less stressful than Dota, but yeah, Dota is quite fun.


----------



## Solar

Team builder is amazing!! For anyone who hasn't tried it on league yet I suggest you do ASAP, as it's only on for today and tomorrow!! It totally brightens the atmosphere and games are so much more fun


----------



## unravel

And I dunno why for me Dota is easier than League or I'm just used to this game than LoL...


----------



## KarlaKGB

One of the bigger barriers to learning League is you can't just try out any champion you like. Sure you can read about them, but seeing things in a practical format ingame is far superior to seeing it on paper. Not to mention the ******** pseudo-pay2win idea where I'm actually at a disadvantage compared to someone higher summoner level than me because they have more masteries and better runes.


----------



## Ashtot

KarlaKGB said:


> One of the bigger barriers to learning League is you can't just try out any champion you like. Sure you can read about them, but seeing things in a practical format ingame is far superior to seeing it on paper. Not to mention the ******** pseudo-pay2win idea where I'm actually at a disadvantage compared to someone higher summoner level than me because they have more masteries and better runes.



u dont pay real money


----------



## KarlaKGB

I know but if you have to grind to get things that affect gameplay, then it's still not good.


----------



## Trundle

KarlaKGB said:


> I know but if you have to grind to get things that affect gameplay, then it's still not good.



Runes are only buyable with IP which is only obtainable through playing matches. Masteries cost nothing and are fully unlocked at level 30, which doesn't take that long to reach.


----------



## unravel

Well LoL is imbalance unlike dota 2 (well its obvious uhhh right?) I'm sticking to Dota.


----------



## Justin

Trundle said:


> Runes are only buyable with IP which is only obtainable through playing matches.











Trundle said:


> Masteries cost nothing and are fully unlocked at level 30, which doesn't take that long to reach.








And even if you couldn't buy boosts, the idea that a player who has played the game longer has a straight power stat advantage is still annoying.

I'll always like League more from the gameplay and graphical standpoint, but there is no doubt that Dota's F2P model is simply objectively superior. It's just a fact. So I'm glad that Dota 2 exists for this reason. Maybe if it starts to pass League, Riot will do something about it. At least there's competent competition now.


----------



## unravel

Karla, Minties and Jubs let's play Dota and we feed


----------



## KarlaKGB

Oh god a game with a NA player, a SEA player and an Oceanic player, nice pings gg


----------



## unravel

KarlaKGB said:


> Oh god a game with a NA player, a SEA player and an Oceanic player, nice pings gg



Hahaha that is the problem lol. Karla is pro at dota because he is Chinese 
SEA- around 69ms to 119ms
US- around 130ms-170ms
Aus- around 140ms - 190ms
China- haven't tried but my friend said around 200ms-400ms something like that.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Chinese servers lag even more because the Perfect World servers are behind the Great Firewall. But I live in the UK, so I'm pretty much across the world from all of you.

I ping about 110 to USE, 190 to USW, 250 to Korea and about 280 to Australia


----------



## Justin

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Karla, Minties and Jubs let's play Dota and we feed



This sounds like a ****ing disaster.


----------



## unravel

Justin said:


> This sounds like a ****ing disaster.





Spoiler:  Help the poor kids, what is use of "feeding gaming program" ;)












#inspired


----------



## KarlaKGB

FREE TO PLAY is a documentary by Valve that features three professional gamers that competed at the first The International Dota 2 tournament, Dendi, Fear and Hyhy.


----------



## Heisenberg

Justin, what a genius way of getting referrals ;D Do you play ranked by the way?


----------



## Neriifur

Uninstalled.  Playing Dota only.  League is just too boring anymore with the same stale **** and lack of variety compared to Dota at least.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Neriifur said:


> Uninstalled.  Playing Dota only.  League is just too boring anymore with the same stale **** and lack of variety compared to Dota at least.



......................,,-~*~,,
......................./:.:.:.:.:.|
......................|;.;.;.;.;./
......................|.;.;.;.;.|
............._,,,,,_.).;.;.;.;.|
.........,,-":.:.:.:."~-,;.;.;.|
........(_,,,,---,,_:.:.);.;.;..",,
......,-":.:.:.:.:.""-,,/;.;.;.;.;.",
......__,,,,,,,,,___);.;.;.;.;.;|
...../"":.:.:.:.:.:.:?""\;.;.;.;.;.,"
....\",__,,,,,,,,,,,__/;;;;;;;;;/\
.....\.::.:.:.:.:.:.:.;.);;;;;;;;;/:\
.......\,,,,,---~~~~;;;;;;;;,"::::\
.........."""~~--,,,,,,,,,,-"::::::::::\
...................\::::::::::::::::::::::
░░░░THUMBS UP!!!░░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░░Because it's very░░░░
░█▀▀ ░█▀█ ░█ ░█▀▀ ░░
░█▀▀ ░█▀▀ ░█ ░█ ░░░░
░▀▀▀ ░▀ ░░░▀ ░▀▀▀ ░░


----------



## Neriifur

KarlaKGB said:


> ......................,,-~*~,,
> ......................./:.:.:.:.:.|
> ......................|;.;.;.;.;./
> ......................|.;.;.;.;.|
> ............._,,,,,_.).;.;.;.;.|
> .........,,-":.:.:.:."~-,;.;.;.|
> ........(_,,,,---,,_:.:.);.;.;..",,
> ......,-":.:.:.:.:.""-,,/;.;.;.;.;.",
> ......__,,,,,,,,,___);.;.;.;.;.;|
> ...../"":.:.:.:.:.:.:?""\;.;.;.;.;.,"
> ....\",__,,,,,,,,,,,__/;;;;;;;;;/\
> .....\.::.:.:.:.:.:.:.;.);;;;;;;;;/:\
> .......\,,,,,---~~~~;;;;;;;;,"::::\
> .........."""~~--,,,,,,,,,,-"::::::::::\
> ...................\::::::::::::::::::::::
> ░░░░THUMBS UP!!!░░░
> ░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
> ░░░Because it's very░░░░
> ░█▀▀ ░█▀█ ░█ ░█▀▀ ░░
> ░█▀▀ ░█▀▀ ░█ ░█ ░░░░
> ░▀▀▀ ░▀ ░░░▀ ░▀▀▀ ░░



^ Showed me the way of the superior MOBA.


----------



## Neriifur

You guys should try out Dota if you haven't.  Try playing a few games.  It's really fun o;


----------



## Nerd House

I played LoL for about a year. Quit because I got fed up with the TERRIBLE community.
I owned every ADC and all their skins, up to Lucian.


----------



## Inaudible Whispers

I just started LoL a few months ago, and I'm almost level 30. Though I kind of lost interest in the game because I suck and I agree with Mike, the community sucks.


----------



## Amyy

Inaudible Whispers said:


> I just started LoL a few months ago, and I'm almost level 30. Though I kind of lost interest in the game because I suck and I agree with Mike, the community sucks.



it does :c but ive just learnt to mute everyone who is toxic :/


----------



## KarlaKGB

Guys how do I counter flash?


----------



## Inaudible Whispers

KarlaKGB said:


> Guys how do I counter flash?


If you can stun, silence or snare, then that could possibly do the trick.  You could also flash with them.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Ok how do I counter a bruiser?


----------



## Trundle

KarlaKGB said:


> Ok how do I counter a bruiser?



If they are an AD bruiser, build items like Thornmail (gives 10% of damage taken back as magic(?) damage). There are also many champions to pick that counter specific champions in teamfights and whatnot. Now stop saying LoL sucks and make a Dota thread for goodness sakes


----------



## KarlaKGB

I'm looking for a champion that fulfills the following criteria:

A melee hero, maybe cute girl. Yeah cute girl with blades who can dash, deal aoe damage and slow, and also have attack speed boost and skill shot?


----------



## Inaudible Whispers

KarlaKGB said:


> I'm looking for a champion that fulfills the following criteria:
> 
> A melee hero, maybe cute girl. Yeah cute girl with blades who can dash, deal aoe damage and slow, and also have attack speed boost and skill shot?



How long have you played LoL? Just wondering. You should probably check all the champions. There aren't many "cute" girls with blades, other than Akali and Katarina, who are both assassins. They're both easy to play, but you have to play them right. There's also Irelia and Riven..


----------



## KarlaKGB

I have been playing League for 3 years, but find it difficult to accumulate enough IP to play every champion. I think I found the champion I want - Riven fits the description perfectly. Cute girl (8/10), with blades and that nice dash with aoe damage and attack speed wow. Thanks for your help, I'm never going back to Dota now.


----------



## Wish

KarlaKGB said:


> I have been playing League for 3 years, but find it difficult to accumulate enough IP to play every champion. I think I found the champion I want - Riven fits the description perfectly. Cute girl (8/10), with blades and that nice dash with aoe damage and attack speed wow. Thanks for your help, I'm never going back to Dota now.



riven does not have attack speed


----------



## Neriifur

KarlaKGB said:


> I have been playing League for 3 years, but find it difficult to accumulate enough IP to play every champion. I think I found the champion I want - Riven fits the description perfectly. Cute girl (8/10), with blades and that nice dash with aoe damage and attack speed wow. Thanks for your help, I'm never going back to Dota now.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Oh wow did Riot nerf her? Riot pls


----------



## Ashtot

KarlaKGB said:


> Oh wow did Riot nerf her? Riot pls



If you can play Riven well, she's still extremely strong, and has amazing outplay potential. I've been learning her and It's really fun.


----------



## KarlaKGB

I watched a professional called Faker solo three heroes and an inhibitor at the same time, was instantly hooked after that what an intense game, truly the superior moba.


----------



## unravel

"Melooni: nice private profile noob"
Karla please... 


Spoiler










Aside TB I also use BroodMother Mirana, qop, TA, Tinker and Abaddon.



Tom said:


> Waffles just reminded me of DOTA 2. Truly one of the worst games.
> 
> >inb4karlarage



Brb... crying I feel insulted


----------



## KarlaKGB

Nice terrorblade picker LOL


----------



## unravel

KarlaKGB said:


> Nice terrorblade picker LOL




Aww come on I want more kills lol


----------



## KarlaKGB

Do you get banned in League for not sticking to the rigid riot-approved lanes?


----------



## unravel

People suggested to ban Dota, LoL and Hon in PH
Wow guys this is why I hate pinoy jeez,you (pinoys; poor peeps asking 20PHP going to internet cafe and shiz blah blah they don't care about their lives) all bad at video games and keep bragging that you are "pro" which is not.
I never neglected my studies, I balance my studies and gaming.

And just because of that seriously why not do your chores first or do your studies. I mostly use my alternate account because I'm pretty sure my parents would ask me to stop playing or any chores

I'm pissed to see this news...
http://www.kdramastars.com/articles/17137/20140310/dota-game-philippines-boy-kills-grandmother.htm


----------



## KarlaKGB

Yeah I read that story a while ago. Sad, but banning the game is just a band-aid solution that doesn't address the deeper issues.


----------



## Nerd House

KarlaKGB said:


> I have been playing League for 3 years, *but find it difficult to accumulate enough IP to play every champion*. I think I found the champion I want - Riven fits the description perfectly. Cute girl (8/10), with blades and that nice dash with aoe damage and attack speed wow. Thanks for your help, I'm never going back to Dota now.



I only played for about 7 months, and I had accumulated enough IP to buy every champion released up to the point where I quit...which was about when Quinn was released. She was the last champ I bought.


----------



## Stevey Queen

I hate this game. I got banned for leaving a game. Like sorry for having a life to live.

Also everyone is mean and its hard to play.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

KarlaKGB said:
			
		

> Thanks for your help, I'm never going back to Dota now.



Did I see what I think I just saw? If it's not early April Fool's day or something, I'd like to play a game with you guys. I need to get back into LoL and refine my skills.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Guys I heard that once, some teams DARED to put TWO PEOPLE in top lane to push faster. Luckily Riot brought the hammer down by reducing the damage taken by that tower. What a no-nonsense company. Glad they are in charge of such a complex competitive superior game. Riot-approved meta 4eva


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Anyone wants a battle?


----------



## KarlaKGB

Kippla said:


> Anyone wants a battle?



Are you a riot-approved summoner?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

No, Karla, I'm an explosives-approved Summoner.


----------



## Neriifur

Karla's just a dirty feeder, don't bother.


----------



## Solar

Team Builder makes me soooo happy. Been playing Syndra and have been doing really well! Fun champ to play!


----------



## KarlaKGB

Benmjy said:


> Team Builder makes me soooo happy. Been playing Syndra and have been doing really well! Fun champ to play!



Can you only build riot-approved teams?


----------



## Neriifur

kekeke


----------



## Solar

KarlaKGB said:


> Can you only build riot-approved teams?



No, it allows you to do whatever you want. You don't have to fit the meta.


----------



## Static_Luver

I just started playing the other day and it is kind of addicting though I am not really good  I've only had 2 kills but very many deaths


----------



## Nerd House

Tempted to reinstall and try the game again now. There's a couple of new AD Carries for me to buy anyway xD


----------



## rockthemike13

This is my kind of thread!  My wife and I are Leaguers.  We hog bottom lane, and win way more than half of our matches.  This season we were primed for gold, but then we lost internet for about a month and a half, and are now using internet far too ghetto for League use.  We've tried a few matches, but to no avail.  But soon we'll be climbing our way back to the top!  If any one wants to add us we're Tukar and Mistaria on there.


----------



## Amyy

rito, make urf permanent plz


----------



## rockthemike13

sorrynotsorry said:


> rito, make urf permanent plz



PSHT YEAH! I got to play one round on decent internet.  I picked Ezreal, it was amazing.  I was like 20 and 5, just punching peoples butts all over the map.  

Urf mode is like candle in the wind. It was good time, but not long time.


----------



## RedVelvetRabbit

"Free" is a loose word ;o  I remember when I first joined and I was all like: Skins? What a pointless thing to waste money on.    ...Then, I had no money.

Honestly though, League is one of my favorite things of all time *_*  Would highly recommend to anyone, for sure.   ...DotA I have never played, but I do find the song about it very catchy.


----------



## KarlaKGB

RedVelvetRabbit said:


> "Free" is a loose word ;o  I remember when I first joined and I was all like: Skins? What a pointless thing to waste money on.    ...Then, I had no money.
> 
> Honestly though, League is one of my favorite things of all time *_*  Would highly recommend to anyone, for sure.   ...DotA I have never played, but I do find the song about it very catchy.



Basshunter is a blood traitor because he's playing League now


----------



## Nerd House

Reinstalled the other day... xD


----------



## KarlaKGB

Does anyone else think there's too much going on in the twitch.tv League of Lesbundas logo?


----------



## Nishy

Feel free to add me if you'd like! My IGN is Brendan Hall~


----------



## KarlaKGB




----------



## Ashtot

KarlaKGB said:


>



Karla too good for us.


----------



## BluebellLight

my best friend and other friend are teaching me this game
i am pretty bad at it but im getting better


----------



## Sanaki

I play this game and I love it. I main Ahri, Riven, and Thresh.


----------



## KarlaKGB

See, everytime I bump this thread, new people post.

>literally saving ESPORTS


----------



## Ashtot

If anyone wants to play some time pm me.


----------



## Aichan

If anyone would like to play with me add BloodyZen.


----------



## Sepherana

I've been playing for about a year and I really like it. I main mid and adc, but I play support too. My summoner name is Sepherana if anyone wants to add me.


----------



## KarlaKGB

This looks cool, no joke!


----------



## crystalmilktea

Just made it to Silver 3 a few days ago~ climbing my way up to Gold :3


----------



## KarlaKGB

Who wants to play 'Guess the skillset of the next new champion'


----------



## Dr J

My brother's been after me to play LoL but I can't get it to actually download for the life of me. Every time I try, the downloader just crashes after about 30 seconds to a minute.

This still happens even after their supposed fix for the issue(though I haven't tried again as of late)


----------



## KarlaKGB

gg adobe air


----------



## Amyy

played a game that went for 1 hour and 11 minutes, and we lost.

done :c


----------



## KarlaKGB

sorrynotsorry said:


> played a game that went for 1 hour and 11 minutes, and we lost.
> 
> done :c



I really enjoy such games, UNLESS it was an uphill struggle the whole time. Games where I'm behind the whole time but through good smoke ganks and objective-minded play, we stay in the game. And then someone in my team isn't paying attention, gets caught by their smoke and game over immediately.


----------



## trafalgar

I LOVE League. I absolutely adore it. I'm still--- sucking, tbh, at it.--- but hey, I ENJOY IT!
I really love pretty much all of the champions-- I love playing with Annie though. I haven't been able to play in a while, so in my LAS account I'm still like, lvl 11. Let's not even talk about my NA account, it's like lvl 3 lmao.
I have played DotA on my friend's computer because my PC is so old, the game runs very slowly.


----------



## Amyy

KarlaKGB said:


> I really enjoy such games, UNLESS it was an uphill struggle the whole time. Games where I'm behind the whole time but through good smoke ganks and objective-minded play, we stay in the game. And then someone in my team isn't paying attention, gets caught by their smoke and game over immediately.



thats what happened ahaha, we were so behind but then we won team fights, until our adc dc'd and then we lost.


----------



## Capella

Don't know what DotA  is but my friend plays league of legends


----------



## virulus

I play league literally all the time (from thursday through saturday i played 65 hours oops). Loads of school friends started playing and even though they;re bad ***'s made the game so much better! I'm silver 3 right now but im climbing pretty easily cause riot's placements suck :/

I'm _virulus _there too, NA and EUW if anyone wants to play ^u^


----------



## Alienfish

Ronnieminator(don't ask just had to come up with something XD Might switch if I ever get some rp lolol.
 on EUW.


----------



## KarlaKGB

sorrynotsorry said:


> thats what happened ahaha, we were so behind but then we won team fights, until our adc dc'd and then we lost.



Nice game, can't even pause when someone disconnects


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

trafalgar said:


> I LOVE League. I absolutely adore it. I'm still--- sucking, tbh, at it.--- but hey, I ENJOY IT!
> I really love pretty much all of the champions-- I love playing with Annie though.



These sentences are basically a description of myself. I barely play with anyone but Annie (c'mon, Tibbers is adorbs) and she's pretty good but I suck at LoL.


----------



## Alienfish

Kippla said:


> These sentences are basically a description of myself. I barely play with anyone but Annie (c'mon, Tibbers is adorbs) and she's pretty good but I suck at LoL.



tank Annie all teh way br0


----------



## Ashtot

If anybody wants to play, I'm going to try and get a group of people together for some fun on NA in a couple of hours.


----------



## Alienfish

anyone else on euw here by the way?


----------



## KarlaKGB

I play a bot game every now and again, slooooooow grind to lvl 30. My EUW summoner name is Karla.

I jungle, because laning in league is so dull, that I'd rather just PvE.


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah I remember getting to level 30 xD

I mostly play MF, Gp, teemo and/or sometimes Twitch and Fizz.

Also anyone here is free to add me, can't play much until June though.


----------



## Alienfish

Sorry lag double-post. >>


----------



## KarlaKGB

Is it normal for people to have such a small hero pool? Like so many people I talk to say "I main x, y and z"


----------



## Melyora

I'm EUW, Summoner name Melyora. 

I main support, but never played Ranked before. I'm fine playing normal PvP, ARAM and bots to try new things out ^^

In general, I think I'm average with the game. I enjoy gaming, but I'm not very good at it. When I go 1vs1 against my boyfriend I practically always lose. Okay, 9 out of 10 time. Or 19 out of 20. Anyway, I can land my skills correctly, but somehow I lack the aggressiveness and accuracy in a 1vs1 to keep doing skills at the correct time, my boyfriend is faster with his keys, ensuring he hits me while I barely miss him. It's funnier to play against my sister, we're more equal in that matter.

I mostly support in games, ranging from healer to tank (favorites being Nami and Leona, but also play Tresh, Sona, Janna, Karma), as well as some off-supports that can work very well (Lissandra, Zyra). 
I can also play mid with certain champs (Ahri, Lux, Nidalee are some. Currently trying to pick up Orianna).
Carry I can play as well, but I'm not very good at it, though gradually improving. My champion pool there is very limited though XD Gotta work on those last-hitting-minions skills of mine.


----------



## Alienfish

YAY fella EUW people. I'm Ronnieminator :3

I don't play a special class per se, more favored champions than saying I only do adc, supp etc.

I mostly play regular LoL.

and idc for champs, I have more than that and I love to try out new, but those are my main ones atm since i'm slowly coming back into it,


----------



## Melyora

Yes, I also have more favored champions, but they are mostly mids and supports. Plus, I like to help others, get map vision etc in general. So that's why I main support. 
Gotta love how most players wanna do damage and claim all roles but support, I'm fine with that, since I wanna go supp, hahaha. I'm more passive, so jungle really isn't something for me >< I can do aggressive support as well, but only when I know my adc will back me up and not continue simply hitting minions. Believe me, that happened more than once. 

Maybe we could play together sometimes, but my friends also play LoL so most of the times I play I play together with them


----------



## Alienfish

Sure, feel free to add me if you wanna ^^ Yeah I don't do much ranked, I remember I did for the Kayle skin though haha

Zyra is also really fun, I love pwning people off their pants with her haha.

I mostly play with random dudes since the only one I know playing is my cousin now.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Support is really really unrewarding in League though. I mean, it's ward, poke the enemy in lane, and keep your carry healed. Not much else to do...


----------



## Alienfish

^true stuff. it can be fun.. all depending on who you play though


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I'm about to head into LoL, does anyone want to play? I only play against bots (I'm only level 8, shaddup) but y'know, still fun.


----------



## Alienfish

I am if you're on EUW 

Also holy sht this ranked match I played.. so damn awesome


----------



## Melyora

I love playing support, but yes, it can be unrewarding. Especially when you have players in your team that head off in the midst of battle, and you do you best to heal and stun your enemies, which you succeed in but your teammate dies, they'd still blame you... Ugh. Somehow as support you're often highly underrated by your team, but if something does happen, it is your fault.

And don't get me started about the wards. I love the trinkets, so we have more vision overall, but somehow some people still call to me 'place more wards!' and I'm like, I have placed three, I cannot place more on the map. They themselves never plop one down and whine about the lack of vision. Tsk.


----------



## KarlaKGB

You should try Dota 2 then. It will blow your mind the amount of things you can do for your team, and against the enemy team as a support hero. Supports easily have the highest game impact in the early game. It is also one of the most unforgiving roles, as you have no items that give you gold for supporting like Coin. That means you have to be very efficient and effective with minimal resources. Also, you lose gold on death, which makes for a very tough support game if you die once or twice. The upside is the that when you succeed, you know you made a gamechanging impact on the game.


----------



## Alienfish

I hate it more when they want to go to my lane and all are raging like DONT KILL MINIONS!!!1.. erm excuse go help someone else but sure i can stay level 9 the rest of the game..


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I'm going to try out Dota 2 and see what I think of it. Since I didn't have a Steam account for awhile, I didn't bother, but now I kind of want to see how it works.


----------



## CookingOkasan

Ayo! I'm on NA and my summoner is CookingOkasan!

I just started playing league in august of 2013 but let me tell you I went IN.
I played a lot of DotA back in middle school, but I'm really not a fan of DotA 2. I just prefer league.
Add my summoner for a game or two! I usually support but I'm a pretty good jungler as well. I'm trying to find some people to play ranked with because I've fallen from silver I to V due to way too many trolls and it's super hard to carry from support. I'm at a pretty average high silver, low gold range skill level... Anyway definitely add me for a game!

I picked up braum yesterday. good lord. he is just so good. I typically main morgana (that cooking mama sinful succulent skin is too good with my name ayooo) and nami support but will occasionally play thresh (I avoid playing him because I'm butthurt that I missed out on championship thresh... my main adc friend irl always plays soul reaver draven and I just can't play thresh without wishing we had matching skins :l) I've been playing a ton of trundle both support and jungle since it's warm out and the lil' slugger skin makes me want to play ball and enjoy a beer.


----------



## Alienfish

blah cant wait until i get paid... i need my hippie leona xD

idk how good i am really since I don't have many friends playing so I mostly get trolls. Been much of a supp/bot lately though.


----------



## CookingOkasan

looks like everyone from the last few pages main support! I guess it takes a certain kind of person to support. I don't like top lane because you have to go deep every game and be in their face and merciless the whole time and that's just not a play style I enjoy (except for this one time when I went 12/0 as AD nami top against a ryze buwahaha). Unless of course I'm jungling lee... as soon as you put  on muay thai lee and some really serious music, you know it's time to dominate. That's the reason I stick to top laners like shen who disrupt the usual intensity of the lane. 

I guess I'm just gauging if other people feel similar towards roles other than support?


----------



## Alienfish

nah i just prefer support cause i dont have that many adc guys.. i could play ap but idk how good i am with fizz nowdays.. need to get more champs.


----------



## CookingOkasan

wahhh I wish you weren't on EUW :l I hate having no one  to play with yo


----------



## Alienfish

the same i cant transfer to na though lol not spending possibe rp xD or get an euw account if youre not too far


----------



## CookingOkasan

I might try a few games on the euw server on a new account or something to see how it goes...


----------



## Alienfish

do that. it's way mroe funnier to play with friends unles you're into ranked skills or get the really good team. finally got my cait so gonna practice some adc skills


----------



## Alienfish

woop, got some rp since i traded in some vita games for a prepaid card  yay. idek what to get though.. boring sales atm and I already got the officer cait skin 

on the other hand i kinda wanna get leona + her pool party skin.. flower power


----------



## KarlaKGB

Morello pls


----------



## Alienfish

Hah.. that post is so true XD

Also, damn Jinx is awesome.. so is Leona. I remembered when they released Leona, been kinda wanting her since then because finally a nice-looking and good tank gurl


----------



## KarlaKGB

http://forums.na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=4491087

Riot pls.



> We wanted to give you an update on our stance on third-party mods, since it’s been an ongoing subject of discussion and debate in recent weeks. (If you just want a TL,DR then hit the bottom).
> 
> Here’s how we look at things:
> 
> 1. Our top priority is to preserve the consistency of the in-game player experience.
> 
> League’s a competitive game, and it’s critical that players have a level playing field. We’ve definitely heard your passion on this point and we agree.


Yeah that's why you have a rune and masteries system


----------



## Alienfish

Yes.. however they could work on their tribunal stuff for real and nerf most tanks.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Why nerf tanks when superior archetype is gap closer, defensive steroid, aoe stun and bonus damage. Riot-approved hero design is so innovative.


----------



## Alienfish

True, rofl. *cough*xin and yi*cough*


----------



## CookingOkasan

yo true. and Xin just got moved down to 1350 ip too.... been putting off buying him. I'm glad I did.


----------



## Alienfish

lol really.. well he IS a noob champ so not surprised.. gonna save for vi or nami i think :3


----------



## CookingOkasan

You've gotta get Nami. she's by far one of my favorite supports. She's a PEEL GODDESS and is all around awesome!
Vi is pretty rad too though... I haven't played her as much as I thought I would. Mainly because I've been too busy jungling with Trundle! I have traditional trundle ^

edit: wow thanks tbt. not even sure how that double posted I didn't even lag or glitch or anything........


----------



## KarlaKGB

CookingOkasan said:


> yo true. and Xin just got moved down to 1350 ip too.... been putting off buying him. I'm glad I did.



I guess he made his sales quota


----------



## Alienfish

Bought him at 3,1 I think like 5ever and ages ago but yeah more people using him lolz.


----------



## TaliZorah

Jun said:


> lol really.. well he IS a noob champ so not surprised.. gonna save for vi or nami i think :3



*Cough* Yi *cough* Trynd *cough*


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah.. Mostly because I'm a huge One Piece fan I'm prolly getting her. xD

Well, Vi because THAT NEON SKIN YES.. and I love Jinx already, dat bazooka.

Bahaha, yeah Trynda was noob before when they changed so he didn't drain HP but still I've seen more Yi and whine nao than trynda lol.

ALSO I changed my summoner name on EUW so look for Inoshika instead(from a character in a film I love.. Not the Narutard crap )


----------



## KarlaKGB

Jun said:


> Yeah.. Mostly because I'm a huge One Piece fan I'm prolly getting her. xD
> 
> Well, Vi because THAT NEON SKIN YES.. and I love Jinx already, dat bazooka.
> 
> Bahaha, yeah Trynda was noob before when they changed so he didn't drain HP but still I've seen more Yi and whine nao than trynda lol.
> 
> ALSO I changed my summoner name on EUW so look for Inoshika instead(from a character in a film I love.. Not the Narutard crap )



Wow, paying for a riot-approved name change


----------



## Alienfish

Well. I wasn't exactly wanting a inappropriate name, lol.

And because my other sucked schlongs.


----------



## Alienfish

ARAM > getting junglers. Lol. 

Anyways, I kinda love this game mode otherwise *cough op fizz cough* but when you get Evelynn, nah xD


----------



## Melyora

Jun said:


> ARAM > getting junglers. Lol.
> 
> Anyways, I kinda love this game mode otherwise *cough op fizz cough* but when you get Evelynn, nah xD



Yeah, on ARAM practically all long-ranged poke champs are OP... Evelynn can do good there, if you can land your ulti well and just follow them with Hate Spikes, as long as they don't turn around XD
But I think games go best with a normal teamcompo, as in a tank, an ADcarry and a (favorably) long ranged AP champ at least. And champs with cc like stuns, pulls and snares. Love Leona in that game mode as long as my team is willing to follow me.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Melyora said:


> And champs with cc like stuns, pulls and snares.



Isn't that all of them?


----------



## Melyora

KarlaKGB said:


> Isn't that all of them?



Well, most champs have at least one skill containing a slow or stun, true. But I rather mean a champ focused on cc. Leona is all about stunning and locking up your targets. Caitlyn has a trap and a slow, but they are not completely reliable (it's rather easy to walk around her trap) and you want your Caitlyn to focus on doing damage and not trapping your enemies. 

That being said, a few weeks ago Nunu and Galio were freetoplay, and those two ultis are a combination you can hardly do anything against XD Lost all games when I had those two in the enemy team.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Wow such versatile champion design, Morello is doing a good job.


----------



## Alienfish

Melyora said:


> Yeah, on ARAM practically all long-ranged poke champs are OP... Evelynn can do good there, if you can land your ulti well and just follow them with Hate Spikes, as long as they don't turn around XD
> But I think games go best with a normal teamcompo, as in a tank, an ADcarry and a (favorably) long ranged AP champ at least. And champs with cc like stuns, pulls and snares. Love Leona in that game mode as long as my team is willing to follow me.


Yeah, but she is still kinda useless unless you play her as tank/supp there XD I love how good I was with Amumu though, haven't played him in years.

And nice rotation this week, finally got to try Vi


----------



## Amyy

Nami is coming out with a new skin. so excited c:


----------



## KarlaKGB

Isn't Nami a character from Harvest Moon? riot pls


----------



## Melyora

Owh owh new Nami skin? O_O I might gonna get it for my sister then, I have the Koi Nami skin and I totally love that. 

But this freetoplay champion roster... I mostly play ARAM with friends, and I am so not looking forward to the Nidalee, Zilean and Lux enemies... Talk about poke and annoyance. I do have Lux and Nidalee and playing it myself is like amazing, but I know how it feels to be the enemy team XD 
I will try out Sivir and Vayne, I need to enlarge my adc pool (momentarily existing of Ashe and Caitlyn XD)


----------



## Alienfish

sorrynotsorry said:


> Nami is coming out with a new skin. so excited c:



awesome

also i thought they took her from one piece lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Melyora said:


> Owh owh new Nami skin? O_O I might gonna get it for my sister then, I have the Koi Nami skin and I totally love that.
> 
> But this freetoplay champion roster... I mostly play ARAM with friends, and I am so not looking forward to the Nidalee, Zilean and Lux enemies... Talk about poke and annoyance. I do have Lux and Nidalee and playing it myself is like amazing, but I know how it feels to be the enemy team XD
> I will try out Sivir and Vayne, I need to enlarge my adc pool (momentarily existing of Ashe and Caitlyn XD)



ikr the feels. i need more adc and support/tanks .. and better ap's. i love how everyone and their mother bans LeBlanc in ranked lol. she is not op :/

i have lux and nida actually XD yeah i wanna go vayne too she seems good.


----------



## Trundle

KarlaKGB said:


> Isn't Nami a character from Harvest Moon? riot pls



yes the one with red hair from AWL


----------



## Alienfish

ah lol xD looks more like shirahoshi from one piece though


----------



## KarlaKGB

Where can I buy runes that increase my winrate?


----------



## Ashtot

KarlaKGB said:


> Where can I buy runes that increase my winrate?



DOTA2 is superior. I'm not even joking anymore.


----------



## Alienfish

-rolls eyes-

Can we stop trying to trashtalk both the games. I spent time, and to some extent real money on the game because I wanted to. Also about my name change, the old was really bad and I have wanted to change it for a while. Also runes aren't exactly "expensive" if you play regularly. I like both games, be it I'm more on LoL because I have made more progress there and somewhat prefer it right now.

That said, anyone into ranked on EUW? Could use some good players rather than noob teams


----------



## KarlaKGB

Jun said:


> Also about my name change, the old was really bad and I have wanted to change it for a while. Also runes aren't exactly "expensive" if you play regularly. I like both games, be it I'm more on LoL because I have made more progress there and somewhat prefer it right now.



The rewards system is one of the big selling points of League, especially in Korea where they like their MMOs. Being able to unlock champions, runes, masteries etc... gives you a greater sense of accomplishment. My own opinion though, is if you need the reward incentive to play the game, then there's something wrong with the game. The unlocking champions thing works for League because there isn't that much diversity between champs, so it's perfectly viable to only main one or two heroes of each "class".

Anyway, I find across dota-like games, solo ranked is the true test of your ability to play the game.


----------



## Alienfish

I agree with that. And for the 'rewards' in LoL I mainly see it as I can get better each time I play and somewhat try out the champion whenever they are on rotation, or I bought them to find out my style. The few skins I have I bought because I wanted to, not to be some "elite", and two of them I got 'free' when they gave out RP ages ago.

For diversity, you are right, most of them has some slow/snare/stun and the real difference is mostly if they are more tank or adc/apc or such.

For ranked, I agree, but then it's all who you play with.


----------



## CookingOkasan

I've been dying. My computer charger blew up and I'm waiting for a replacement. Haven't played League in a week and I'm dying. I missed the rugged garen sale and I've been wanting that skin since I started playing. I don't even like garen. I just really like that skin. Idk, I'm mad about it.


----------



## Alienfish

holy sht, im sorry O:

i know the feels, there are some skins i like but the champs wtf haha


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I think I may have played a little too much League, I have a habit of skipping like Annie and saying 'Don't make me hurt you!'.


----------



## Alienfish

^dat cute.

well i got orianna just because i love glados' voice in portal too and i tend to quote teemo xD


----------



## KarlaKGB

Jun said:


> ^dat cute.
> 
> well i got orianna just because i love glados' voice in portal too and i tend to quote teemo xD



There is a Glados announcer in dota


----------



## CookingOkasan

OOOO new nami skin. I'm excited.


----------



## Alienfish

there is? omfg ahaha. i must check it out.

me too. river queen or whatever, should be out soon i hope.


----------



## KarlaKGB

aand it's pretty cheap on the http://steamcommunity.com/market/listings/570/Announcer: GLaDOS


----------



## Alienfish

yeah that was cheap.. i guess have to check it in euros later since im not logged in atm.


----------



## KarlaKGB

It insults you so much that I can't keep it on for more than 2 games, it gets demoralising


----------



## Alienfish

Gahaha, I think I played enough Portal to handle it


----------



## Aran

Man, that's nostalgic. That GLaDOS voice pack sounds amazing, but as lovely as it is I'm not willing to learn even more little things just to play DotA2. Though the biggest factor for me would be that I don't know many people who play Dota, while a _lot_ of people at school play League. I'm actually not a fan of the MOBA genre to begin with, so there's that.

As for League I guess I'll just cry in a corner about ranked and MMR and blahblah no one cares. :')


----------



## Isabella

CookingOkasan said:


> OOOO new nami skin. I'm excited.



i need this skin. nami is so amazing

just gonna put this here. i play a lot now, feel free to add me @ fireious!


----------



## Alienfish

Aran said:


> Man, that's nostalgic. That GLaDOS voice pack sounds amazing, but as lovely as it is I'm not willing to learn even more little things just to play DotA2. Though the biggest factor for me would be that I don't know many people who play Dota, while a _lot_ of people at school play League. I'm actually not a fan of the MOBA genre to begin with, so there's that.
> 
> As for League I guess I'll just cry in a corner about ranked and MMR and blahblah no one cares. :')


I'm not good either but I kinda enjoy Dota 2 to an extent as well. I agree, it's a high learning curve to master it..

Yeah, I admit I mostly play LoL because I know more people who play it but yeah, both are good.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Isabella said:


> i need this skin. nami is so amazing
> 
> just gonna put this here. i play a lot now, feel free to add me @ fireious!



yeah gonna buy her once I hit 6,3k..hope they put it in store soon! Prefer it over Koi tbh.

which server?


----------



## Amyy

i have rp ready for the nami and lissandra skin. c:


----------



## Alienfish

dat lissandra is nice too but i guess i know nami better. i was tempted to buy elise and death blossom but idk


----------



## IncendiaryPyro

I personally don't like either. MOBAs just aren't for me.


----------



## Amyy

Jun said:


> dat lissandra is nice too but i guess i know nami better. i was tempted to buy elise and death blossom but idk



death blossom is so nice c: i have it !


----------



## Trundle

I'm one win away from Silver III. What are your guys' Leagues?


----------



## KarlaKGB

Keep working at it and stop flaming your team!

- - - Post Merge - - -

On a serious note, I would play in a TBT moba games night. Dota is able to support many live spectators (I don't mean DotaTV), so people won't feel as left out if they're not actually playing. Downside is, not many people play it. For League, it would have to be streamed, and I don't think that would be as involving for spectators.

I've been in many inhouses, both as a player and spectator, where there have been over 25 people in one teamspeak channel flaming (in jest) the players and each other.


----------



## Ashtot

KarlaKGB said:


> Keep working at it and stop flaming your team!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> On a serious note, I would play in a TBT moba games night. Dota is able to support many live spectators (I don't mean DotaTV), so people won't feel as left out if they're not actually playing. Downside is, not many people play it. For League, it would have to be streamed, and I don't think that would be as involving for spectators.
> 
> I've been in many inhouses, both as a player and spectator, where there have been over 25 people in one teamspeak channel flaming (in jest) the players and each other.



Remember that one time I played with you and met the most toxic player in the past 4 years. The worst part was it was Dota so pls.


----------



## Amyy

Trundle said:


> I'm one win away from Silver III. What are your guys' Leagues?



i refuse to rank.

im going 1/3 w/l right now and im so scared to play rank


----------



## Aran

Currently 1/1 in gold promos *_*


----------



## KarlaKGB

all dat ladder anxiety


----------



## Alienfish

bronze, mostly because i get sht teams.. wish i had more peeps to play with

and lol that pic is so true.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Ok, serious question here.

So Morello has always spoken about how he hates the 'burden of knowledge'. Citing Dota's Bloodseeker ult as an example:


> This is a VERY common pattern amongst hardcore novice game designers. This pattern is when you do a complex mechanic that creates gameplay -- ONLY IF the victim understands what is going on. Rupture is a great example -- with Rupture in DOTA, you receive a DOT that triggers if you, the victim, choose to move. However, you have no way of knowing this is happening unless someone tells you or unless you read up on it online... So the initial response is extreme frustration. We believe that giving the victim counter gameplay is VERY fun -- but that we should not place a 'burden of knowledge' on them figuring out what that gameplay might be. That's why we like Dark Binding and Black Shield (both of which have bait and/or 'dodge' counter gameplay that is VERY obvious), but not Rupture, which is not obvious.



But surely the very business model of League is a case of burden of knowledge? The time/pay-limited champion pool means it's very difficult for players to learn what every champion does. You can't deny that in a MOBA, it's crucial not only to know what your character does, but also what the other 9 characters in the match can do. But unless you want to shell out the money to immediately unlock every champion, you're stuck at simply reading spell descriptions and watching someone else play them. Both of which are no substitution for playing and getting a feel for the champion yourself.

I suppose this, plus the symmetric balancing, is the reason why champion design has become so stale and uninspired. Only by making every bruiser play the same can you limit the champion pool in such a way without introducing burden of knowledge.


----------



## CookingOkasan

Yeah I'd say 'burden of knowledge' is what makes niche picks so good in league. If you're playing like Urgot top against someone who's literally never seen urgot then they're not going to know how to handle you.  I'd say it's unfair, or stupid but champion and lane matchup knowledge just comes with experience I guess.


----------



## KarlaKGB

But Riot can't get away with that, because of their business model. They can't tell someone who just got their ass kicked by Urgot that "it's your fault you don't know how to counter a champ you have no access to", because that's basically saying "you're losing because you don't know what Urgot can do because you're not paying us enough, so go buy him or wait 5 weeks for him to rotate in. but you can't play him now and it's not our fault, go deal with it."


----------



## Riiiiptide

There is a death recap by the way.


----------



## Alienfish

Well you can always look at videos about urgot or read the tips so they don't really get away with you dont know that either : p


----------



## KarlaKGB

It's still no substitute for playing the champion yourself. A lot of dealing with a champion is not simply knowing what their spells are, but also being able to put yourself in their shoes and think what would you do in that situation.


----------



## Riiiiptide

Of course. If you want to master the finer nuances of the game, then you should be playing every single champion. When I was mastering middle lane, I made it a point to play all the meta mid laners and be familiar with their combos, cooldowns, damage at each level etc. so that I can react faster on the spot and know when I will out trade and when I need to back off. However, to play the game at an acceptable (silver/gold/platinum) level, that is completely unnecessary.


----------



## Alienfish

Well, true but unless you really want Yorick most are on rotation and to an extent watching it gives you a good picture of it. And true, the other team is pretty much different every time you play so yes you should learn how to counter but then again I doubt all players have every champion anyways.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Which brings me back to the point that Riot have constrained their champion design options because they need to make players feel competitively viable without needing to own every champion.


----------



## CookingOkasan

^ I don't understand your argument on that ^

You don't need to own every champ. Owning every champ doesn't make you any more or less competitively viable. Riot making every champ free from the start wouldn't make you any more or less competitively viable. I just don't get what you're on to with this, honestly. You don't have to know what a champ does in order to lane against them. You just need to be able to alter your playstyle to compensate.


----------



## Riiiiptide

KarlaKGB said:


> Which brings me back to the point that Riot have constrained their champion design options because they need to make players feel competitively viable without needing to own every champion.



Do you seriously believe that they have actually "constrained their champion design" when you consider the plethora of champions, meta possibilities, strategies, playstyles etc. seen on both the professional and solo queue levels across all leagues though? 

I believe your original point was a post by Morello which you then used to attack champion design. There's really no point defending what Morello says. I agree he's kind of an idiot in terms of public statements and is frequently seen to contradict himself (I hate healing, buff Soraka). I believe that the game does a great job of catering to both casual and professional players. Especially when you consider that both play on the same platform and so Riot has to balance things around both types of audiences. Not exactly a small feat.


----------



## Alienfish

CookingOkasan said:


> ^ I don't understand your argument on that ^
> 
> You don't need to own every champ. Owning every champ doesn't make you any more or less competitively viable. Riot making every champ free from the start wouldn't make you any more or less competitively viable. I just don't get what you're on to with this, honestly. You don't have to know what a champ does in order to lane against them. You just need to be able to alter your playstyle to compensate.


This, which makes Dota 2 even more "elite" because you have everyone, and therefore, sure you can pick one and adapt to it but it doesn't make you a better player just because you adapt to few with or without similar traits. I personally prefer getting them as time progress rather than having 100's of guys to choose from from the start and find those I like without having to pick between everyone(Well, I don't believe Dota 2 has ARAM unless you really do it yourself). It's easier for me to focus on a few I have rather than going noob nuts with whomever.


----------



## KarlaKGB

CookingOkasan said:


> ^ I don't understand your argument on that ^
> 
> You don't need to own every champ. Owning every champ doesn't make you any more or less competitively viable. Riot making every champ free from the start wouldn't make you any more or less competitively viable. I just don't get what you're on to with this, honestly. You don't have to know what a champ does in order to lane against them. You just need to be able to alter your playstyle to compensate.


That's exactly the point I'm making. You don't need to own every champ. But WHY is that the case? Why can you get away with never having certain champions in your lineup pool? Because many champions are just carbon copies of each other.



Riiiiptide said:


> Do you seriously believe that they have actually "constrained their champion design" when you consider the plethora of champions, meta possibilities, strategies, playstyles etc. seen on both the professional and solo queue levels across all leagues though?


Well yes, the fact that the laning meta is so set in stone. The fact that having a scaling AP system means you can't have champions that vary in power at different stages of the game because you will end up with an even bigger snowballfest. Can you honestly say League champions are hugely diverse in their skillset and utility?


----------



## Alienfish

I wouldn't say they are carbon copies in League just because one bunch has, i.e stun or snare even though I can agree quite a lot has them. And for owning or not owning that is a preference I suppose. I mean, if I would want everyone on LoL sure I could have gotten all the 1,3 and 3,1 for all I wanted.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Jun said:


> This, which makes Dota 2 even more "elite" because you have everyone, and therefore, sure you can pick one and adapt to it but it doesn't make you a better player just because you adapt to few with or without similar traits. I personally prefer getting them as time progress rather than having 100's of guys to choose from from the start and find those I like without having to pick between everyone(Well, I don't believe Dota 2 has ARAM unless you really do it yourself). It's easier for me to focus on a few I have rather than going noob nuts with whomever.



I don't see how having the full hero pool unlocked makes any difference to wanting to unlock them with time - you can just play one hero at a time, with the option of being able to pick up any hero that looks cool, rather than waiting for that 6000IP grind.

---

What I don't get is why Riot needs to force its meta and its idea of how the game should be played, onto the players. Take last season, you had lane swaps, fast pushes, poke comps, hard engage comps, lvl 3 tower dives and deep lane wards to see how the enemy have distributed their lanes. Riot in response basically say if you want to laneswap you're ****ed. If you want early drake you're ****ed. If you want first blood, you get half the benefits with the same risk. Taking options away from players. Like a while ago when people realised they could dual lane top and push the tower quickly, in exchange for sacrificing bottom lane presence and dragon. Instead, Riot buffed tower armour for top and mid lane only, just to stop that.


----------



## CookingOkasan

I do agree that they go about their buffs and nerfs incorrectly. They always focus on who is OP and how they're going to nerf them instead of balancing out some of the weaker champs. That is... when they're not completely castrating random champs that aren't even op (here's looking at you rengar).

either way I wouldn't say that champs are clones... That's definitely untrue


----------



## Alienfish

I suppose you are right in a way but I prefer the other then I guess. I like getting them rather than having 9385 in a bunch from the beginning but as I said that might just be me.

About the lanes you can pretty much play them how you want regardless of buffs so really there is an option regardless how those players and/or Riot makes it and which champion you play. Obviously if you go low-def on them you will lose if the others go tank.


----------



## Riiiiptide

KarlaKGB said:


> That's exactly the point I'm making. You don't need to own every champ. But WHY is that the case? Why can you get away with never having certain champions in your lineup pool? Because many champions are just carbon copies of each other.
> 
> 
> Well yes, the fact that the laning meta is so set in stone. The fact that having a scaling AP system means you can't have champions that vary in power at different stages of the game because you will end up with an even bigger snowballfest. Can you honestly say League champions are hugely diverse in their skillset and utility?



I addressed exactly that in my previous post: you don't need to master every champion to play the game for fun, but if you want to play the game at a pro level, you do. Similarly, you don't need to hit every free throw to play basketball for fun, but if you want to play it professionally, you should. 

Now to encompass the other half of your post and also preceding posts regarding Riot attempting to enforce a meta: 

That's the ironic thing. Riot attempted to enforce a meta yet it backfired on them. Their attempts to force players to play a certain way actually enabled a greater variety of playstyle. Lane swaps became part of the meta despite Riot's best attempts to reverse that and in the most recent changes, they have accepted that as reality and eased the previous changes attempting to address it. The lane swap itself has evolved to become far more complex than any of the 1/2/1 standard laning could boast. 

"The fact that having a scaling AP system means you can't have champions that vary in power at different stages of the game"

This statement is just 100% wrong and misinformed. Consider the recent OGN Finals Najin Black Shield vs. Samsung Galaxy Blue where they ran an Irelia top lane. That is a perfect example of a champion that has ONE and only one power spike and in order to capitalize on that, it is crucial that you do not fall behind and miss that power spike. There is plenty of room for champions that have different power spikes, for compositions that have different power spikes, champions and compositions that excel at various things. To say otherwise when it has repeatedly been proven to be diverse is just false. 

I feel like these arguments are being made by reading on paper what Riot is doing without considering what the actual effects are. The game and the environment is far too complex for that. If you want to enjoy the game itself, you need to immerse yourself in it: play it, watch it, analyze it, discuss it, etc. If you are not already, I highly recommend watching OGN. You can do so at twitch.tv/ongamenet 

The strategies and plays are very high in the Korean region and the casters (namely MonteCristo) are well-equipped to break down and analyze the deeper meanings behind the map movements. It should address your concerns far better than any post that any of us can make.


----------



## Aran

KarlaKGB said:


> That's exactly the point I'm making. You don't need to own every champ. But WHY is that the case? Why can you get away with never having certain champions in your lineup pool? Because many champions are just carbon copies of each other.



Isn't that kind of contradicting your first point? If most champions are just carbon copies of one another, then is the burden of knowledge so oppressive? If champions A, B, and C are so similar to each other regarding skillset, I don't need to own all three to know how to play against each individual champion; I just need one to know how to play against three.

And going back to your first post regarding the matter - that champion design has become stale as an attempt to alleviate burden of knowledge - I have to disagree. Look at how much hate developer CertainlyT gets for his work on champion kits (for reference he designed Darius, Thresh, Zed, Zyra, and Yasuo). Thresh is an interesting example of a champion difficult to nerf - one of the most overused statements brought up whenever Thresh's strength is put under scrutiny is something along the lines of, "You could take all the damage away from Thresh's abilities and he'd still be strong". There's a fine line between uniqueness (because there's no doubt that Thresh is unique) and introducing gameplay elements that are too difficult to really balance. With the most recent champion designs I think they've overloading kits with a combination of old and new gameplay elements, which is far from stale to me (but also not good).

I agree with you that Riot's cycle of nerfs and buffs is more hit than miss. Did Riot really need to nerf the various strategies that cropped up and dominated professional play until they were nerfed? Look at the 4v0 push tactic. IIRC it was first used in OGN, was then used in almost every other North American LCS game... and when C9 tried that tactic against SKT K in All Stars, it backfired so stupidly because some teams devise ways to defeat that strategy instead of blindly following it in every game.

Not to say that the best route towards overall balance is to leave the game alone and let people take months to evolve and figure out new things. Some things are clearly broken and in the end I do prefer a changing meta over a relatively static one that takes some brilliant players to 'break'.

edit: oh man OGN was brought up now I need to add in an obligatory declaration that SKT K is going to come back and win Champions Summer; I BELIEVEEE


----------



## Alienfish

Yes their nerfs and buffs goes up an down and you don't have to like it.. I didn't like many of them but I still play. And regarding their turret stuff I agree, it was way too easy soloing a turret regardless of lane.

And if they are so many carbon copies, do we need all the champions AT ALL? Just because A-E has stuns doesn't mean their skillsets are the same.


----------



## Alienfish

Also the coming sale, come on lol like people dont have morgana and lulu...


----------



## Riiiiptide

Aran said:


> edit: oh man OGN was brought up now I need to add in an obligatory declaration that SKT K is going to come back and win Champions Summer; I BELIEVEEE



Don't forget to catch SK Telecom vs. Samsung in the SKT LoL Masters Champions 2014 this weekend! Bo5 SKT final boss showdown!


----------



## Aran

Riiiiptide said:


> Don't forget to catch SK Telecom vs. Samsung in the SKT LoL Masters Champions 2014 this weekend! Bo5 SKT final boss showdown!



Oh man, thanks for the reminder  (lately I've been relying on that one Chrome extension to notify me of games, but I never check farther ahead than two days or so) Haven't had my fix of OGN (I've only tuned in for like one game in the various qualifiers they were having recently) in a while. EU LCS confuses me, and while I have hopes for NA's summer split... seeing the current top NA team _still_ make awful baron calls makes me laugh and cry at the same time. Never change, Dignitas.

AND OH MAN THAT SUMMONER'S RIFT VISUAL UPDATE the hype is real.


----------



## Alienfish

I saw that.. they really like Dota 2 visuals xD


----------



## KarlaKGB

Watch as everyone who said that Dota visuals were the worst in the world immediately u-turn and praise the new graphics.

Meanwhile still no replays gg


----------



## CookingOkasan

^^^

no replays but at least we got a karthus VU... (to be fair it was definitely needed though)

Also I impulse bought the new Nami skin and I think it's pretty nice. A little more sireny than I thought it'd be but it's all good.


----------



## Alienfish

I prefer the Koi Nami once tbh xD idk why i just bought that one.

for the visuals.. well ill probably play on low anyways because of the ping lags otherwise


----------



## KarlaKGB

Visuals should have little to do with ping.

Apparently someone broke down the polygons of the new map, and said that they're about the same as the old map so there shouldn't be a higher performance requirement.


----------



## CookingOkasan

That's good to know. I already get pretty bad FPS on ultra. I mean I don't know why anyone would play on anything other than lowest to medium settings to begin with just for performance's sake (even though it's League so it isn't that demanding to begin with)


----------



## KarlaKGB

I think turning down settings is generally better, because spell effects are less flashier so it's easier to see what's going on?


----------



## Aran

Definitely was glad to hear about the steps they're taking to ensure performance on lower end machines. FPS lag shouldn't matter for me in a few weeks but I've taken a break from ranked recently not that i played it often + too busy anyways lol because teamfighting at 10 FPS can be ridiculous.


----------



## Alienfish

Well sometimes it does have to do with ping but still prefer lower settings because it lags less for me, well it's not that they are uberimportant anyways.


----------



## Riiiiptide

Aran said:


> Oh man, thanks for the reminder  (lately I've been relying on that one Chrome extension to notify me of games, but I never check farther ahead than two days or so) Haven't had my fix of OGN (I've only tuned in for like one game in the various qualifiers they were having recently) in a while. EU LCS confuses me, and while I have hopes for NA's summer split... seeing the current top NA team _still_ make awful baron calls makes me laugh and cry at the same time. Never change, Dignitas.
> 
> AND OH MAN THAT SUMMONER'S RIFT VISUAL UPDATE the hype is real.



In my opinion, the LCS is kind of silly. If you watch the games, most of them are about which teams play worse. At the end of the day, I doubt any of the LCS team can take a single game off of teams like Samsung or Najin White Shield. 

However, the LCS is about personality. Being from NA or EU and speaking the same language (I do not speak Korean) I feel I can connect with them more, so I still enjoy watching LMQ and CLG!


----------



## Aran

Riiiiptide said:


> In my opinion, the LCS is kind of silly. If you watch the games, most of them are about which teams play worse. At the end of the day, I doubt any of the LCS team can take a single game off of teams like Samsung or Najin White Shield.
> 
> However, the LCS is about personality. Being from NA or EU and speaking the same language (I do not speak Korean) I feel I can connect with them more, so I still enjoy watching LMQ and CLG!



That's pretty much how I felt throughout the S4 spring split (I didn't really watch pro games until S3 worlds). People kept talking about TSM maybe being able to take a game off a mid/lower tier team in OGN by virtue of being the top team in NA for the majority of the spring split, and I just couldn't see it. Sure, there may be some extremely talented individual players in NA teams... but at least in OGN, the players need more than just individual skill to actually stay in the competition.

As for personalities... I don't think I'm all that familiar with any of the personalities from any region (though I fangirl over Piglet and Mandu sooo hard) ^^; Like... I associate imaqtpie with dongers, Doublelift with trash talk also if i'm not mistaken has played the only sivir games this split ;w; love sivir, stuff like that. But I know a lot of friends who definitely get into rooting for teams simiply because they have cool players.

I definitely share the enthusiasm for LMQ! Just learning about what they've given up and what they've had to go through riding on the hopes of making it into the NALCS makes it pretty hard not to root for them.


----------



## Riiiiptide

TSM now sucks pretty hard haha. 

Well, I will elaborate further on the personality aspect. I follow the LoL subreddit often and so, with it being in English, we primarily get sources and information on the LCS players with occasional Korean aspects. Furthermore, interviews, tweets, and etc. are all English making them easier to follow for LCS players. 

But yeah, I love CLG because I feel their personalities are pretty good (Aphrolift with kawaii Link + Seraph) minus Dexter I guess. Plus their (ognTSM) rotations taught by MonteCristo shines quite well in the LCS. And of course LMQ in addition to what you said, I am also in similar position with them in terms of immigration! 

That's not something that I can easily get with the Korean players since I do not speak, read, or understand Korean to any extent so the vast majority of the Korean player fan information is unavailable to me! That is what I meant by personality, not implying that LCS personalities are in any way superior or inferior!


----------



## Aran

Oh no, I see what you mean xD And yeah, it definitely is easier to follow players when you can, well, follow them! My Korean is awful (especially since what little I have is mostly suited for communicating with grandparents, not following eSports) but it still helps a lot as far as following player personalities!

Man, they just... they just had to show that video about Bubbadub's background. I know so far that it doesn't seem like Complexity's going to find as much success as LMQ has in these early weeks of the summer split but I'm really rooting for them alongside LMQ and CLG. I find myself cheering for CLG for similar reasons, because one of my favorite parts of watching OGN is Monte himself. Then you have Doublelift's own background of pretty much leaving home riding on the hopes of making it big as a pro gamer, Aphro being a bro all around... yep.


----------



## Riiiiptide

Did you see just see that CLG vs DIG game? 

Just wow! Unfortunately my fantasy LCS team took a huge hit despite their outstanding performance!


----------



## Aran

I only caught the end. I was like OH MAN DIGNITAS ACTUALLY GETTING BARON... and then it ends up losing them, what, two inhibitors? Good stuff, I thought the back and forth engages/disengages towards the very end were rather impressive.

Three way tie for first place, three way tie for last place. Is this Europe? :'D


----------



## Riiiiptide

Blame C9 for losing to both of the bottom teams.


----------



## Alienfish

Yep, Europe


----------



## Aran

Bleh. Never liked watching SKT S's games; it always looked like they were drawn out to 50+ minutes (where Ziggs just laughs at you), and it felt more like they were drawn out not because both teams were very good, but more because both teams would routinely throw their small advantages to the wind.

Watching the VOD for the games now. Skipped ahead to K's match with Blue in the 2nd game. I remember one of my favorite moments from Champions Winter was Mandu buying Mejai's on Nami...


----------



## Alienfish

Bahaha, I love how Syndra is way too OP late game and especially ARAM. Thinking of buying Sona and/or Elise next after getting the pentakill icon x3


----------



## Aran

that clg c9 game wowwwwww

Pretty refreshing compared to most NALCS games. And... that Masters finals outcome just broke my heart.


----------



## Amyy

gotta love not being able to connect due to the firewall problem :c


----------



## Riiiiptide

Aran said:


> that clg c9 game wowwwwww
> 
> Pretty refreshing compared to most NALCS games. And... that Masters finals outcome just broke my heart.



Yeah these games are clearly on another level of NA LCS games. And what do you mean on the outcome? I think it was pretty expected.


----------



## Aran

Riiiiptide said:


> Yeah these games are clearly on another level of NA LCS games. And what do you mean on the outcome? I think it was pretty expected.



The outcome was expected, but not one that I wanted. May the better team always triumph... but man, I miss the winter season when I could go to sleep after watching a game from 2-5 am knowing that the team I was rooting for managed to win that set of games. xD


----------



## Riiiiptide

Wouldn't it be boring if SKT won all the time though? It's nice to see some fresh competition.


----------



## Alienfish

sorrynotsorry said:


> gotta love not being able to connect due to the firewall problem :c



Ikr, Norton sucks goat.


----------



## Aran

Riiiiptide said:


> Wouldn't it be boring if SKT won all the time though? It's nice to see some fresh competition.



Ah, if SKT actually did stay dominant from winter to spring then I'd find a way to complain about that too :'D

But if I really push my fangirl tendencies to the side, then yes - it's impressive to see team dominating the pro scene of arguably the most competitive region, but it's a lot more interesting to see teams adapt and surpass. That was probably one of the biggest drawbacks to the NA pro scene for a while IMO (though certainly not the only drawback); for the longest time it seemed C9 >>>>> everyone else (with some teams occasionally having their time in the spotlight, like Vulcun and TSM).


----------



## Riiiiptide

The biggest drawbacks of the LCS are really very simple: players are lazy. Korean players are mechanically and strategically better than their counterparts in the LCS. At this point, I don't see any LCS team ever being competitively viable against Koreans and already we see that the solution is to import Korean players.


----------



## Alienfish

poop west down. ah well hope they can fix the ping as well.


----------



## KarlaKGB

You get banned for randoming your champion in League?








Also, nice top lane meta. Burden of knowledge successfully eliminated, well done Morello!


----------



## Ashtot

You know if Riot didn't have to deal with everyone acting like complete retards all the time it wouldn't happen.


----------



## Riiiiptide

Why are you pulling a screenshot from ages ago? I don't understand why you are so intent on your bashing while ignoring my and other people's attempts to reason with you. You just seem bent on bashing LoL. Ok, games aren't for everyone. If you don't like it, you don't have to play it.


----------



## Sataric

League of Legends thread Views: 8,711.
DotA 2 thread Views: 810.

Enough said! (I miss DotA 1 though - That was awesome!)


----------



## KarlaKGB

Sataric said:


> League of Legends thread Views: 8,711.
> DotA 2 thread Views: 810.
> 
> Enough said! (I miss DotA 1 though - That was awesome!)



There's no doubt that League has more players, but I can bring up the McDonald's analogy.


----------



## Riiiiptide

Sataric said:


> League of Legends thread Views: 8,711.
> DotA 2 thread Views: 810.
> 
> Enough said! (I miss DotA 1 though - That was awesome!)



I mean what do you want us to say? I have never played DotA 2 nor do I know much about it. I don't really care to play it and therefore, you do not see me in that thread. Similarly, if you truly hated LoL, thought it was a terrible game, etc. wouldn't it make sense that you would avoid a LoL thread then? Now if you want to come with a reasonable and genuine interest in debating balance and strategies, we are more than happy to oblige. But you have ignored our responses and continued to shove your claims about "LoL sux omg."


----------



## CookingOkasan




----------



## KarlaKGB

Riiiiptide said:


> I mean what do you want us to say? I have never played DotA 2 nor do I know much about it. I don't really care to play it and therefore, you do not see me in that thread. Similarly, if you truly hated LoL, thought it was a terrible game, etc. wouldn't it make sense that you would avoid a LoL thread then? Now if you want to come with a reasonable and genuine interest in debating balance and strategies, we are more than happy to oblige. But you have ignored our responses and continued to shove your claims about "LoL sux omg."



The master race needs to remind the peasantry of their position every now and again


----------



## Alienfish

KarlaKGB said:


> The master race needs to remind the peasantry of their position every now and again


Each to their own


----------



## KarlaKGB

Jun said:


> Each to their own


----------



## Trundle

CookingOkasan said:


>



I love Dunkey


----------



## Alienfish

lololol whoever in that video must be on crack lol

nice update though.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Trundle said:


> I love Dunkey



how 2 dunk?


----------



## Nerd House

Any new AD Carries since Lucian (the last one released before I stopped playing)?


----------



## Alienfish

idk if you would call yasuo a carry so not really. braum is more tank/supp


----------



## Aran

Adol the Red said:


> Any new AD Carries since Lucian (the last one released before I stopped playing)?



Jinx was released right after Lucian; I remember some complaints that two ADCs were released in a row.


----------



## Alienfish

was she? haha lol i'm bad with releases thought she was before


----------



## Isabella

Trundle said:


> I love Dunkey



LOL THIS IS GREAT
"why is garen SO SMALL?!"


----------



## Alienfish

lol

also hype up the soccer/football skins are out.

so tempted to buy kata just cus i dont wanna wait four more years XD


----------



## Ashtot

People getting trolled by Karla is pretty hilarious.


----------



## CookingOkasan

Trundle said:


> I love Dunkey



dunk is literally the only reason I use youtube.





*contains inappropriate language heads up*


----------



## Alienfish

Ashtot said:


> People getting trolled by Karla is pretty hilarious.


master race dota trolled.


----------



## Ashtot




----------



## Alienfish

Man, what's it with everyone and their mother playing Morgana as some freaking carry ap champ and end up making the actually carry feed a ****ton? Seriously. You are not good at her just because there is a few who can play her.


----------



## unravel

Spoiler: man this is hilarious


----------



## Alienfish

Lol... some people.


----------



## Isabella

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Spoiler: man this is hilarious



oh man.
that reminds me of this argument i saw the other day on stream, the guy called her gf names and said what she did was stupid etc & later on he gave her the silent treatment until the game ended, she didn't really argue back probably because it was live and didn't want to look bad but dang the chat was going crazy, no idea if they're still together now lol


----------



## CookingOkasan

Jun said:


> Man, what's it with everyone and their mother playing Morgana as some freaking carry ap champ and end up making the actually carry feed a ****ton? Seriously. You are not good at her just because there is a few who can play her.



:') 9/10 in solo I always go 21/0/9 morgana "support" and build doran's ring before spellthief because I never know if I can trust my carry and if they end up being bad I just take over and wreck everything :')
or
if they end doing well I just play her as I would if I were supporting one of my ADC main friends. I still like to have a higher damage output for late game idk.

Also if that video is real, **** that dude


----------



## Alienfish

CookingOkasan said:


> :') 9/10 in solo I always go 21/0/9 morgana "support" and build doran's ring before spellthief because I never know if I can trust my carry and if they end up being bad I just take over and wreck everything :')
> or
> if they end doing well I just play her as I would if I were supporting one of my ADC main friends. I still like to have a higher damage output for late game idk.
> 
> Also if that video is real, **** that dude


well if it helps more than whelps, fine by me.


----------



## Isabella

CookingOkasan said:


> :') 9/10 in solo I always go 21/0/9 morgana "support" and build doran's ring before spellthief because I never know if I can trust my carry and if they end up being bad I just take over and wreck everything :')
> or
> if they end doing well I just play her as I would if I were supporting one of my ADC main friends. I still like to have a higher damage output for late game idk.
> 
> Also if that video is real, **** that dude



I've done that with Nami before too, sometimes your adc's are really bad if you go on random queue but at least you can manage to not completely lose your lane by building more offense-oriented. It's kind of funny to me when the support is doing better than adc


----------



## Ashtot

Does anybody on NA want to play right now?


----------



## Alienfish

is on EUW so sorry no D:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Isabella said:


> I've done that with Nami before too, sometimes your adc's are really bad if you go on random queue but at least you can manage to not completely lose your lane by building more offense-oriented. It's kind of funny to me when the support is doing better than adc


Yeah, cause they keep afking if you farm. Haha it's so fun to watch the kids lol


----------



## Riiiiptide

Isabella said:


> I've done that with Nami before too, sometimes your adc's are really bad if you go on random queue but at least you can manage to not completely lose your lane by building more offense-oriented. It's kind of funny to me when the support is doing better than adc



If your ADC is bad in solo queue, you can and should just roam. If your presence does not help them hold the lane, then might as well go help another lane.


----------



## Alienfish

doesnt help much when the adc is good and supp sucks too


----------



## Riiiiptide

Well that's the risk you take when playing solo queue. If you don't like it, don't play bot or do premade.


----------



## Alienfish

nah it's just some douchebags still annoying..


----------



## CookingOkasan

Isabella said:


> I've done that with Nami before too, sometimes your adc's are really bad if you go on random queue but at least you can manage to not completely lose your lane by building more offense-oriented. It's kind of funny to me when the support is doing better than adc



AD Nami is a thing of beauty hahahaha


----------



## Alienfish

^ad soraka ffs XD


----------



## Isabella

Jun said:


> is on EUW so sorry no D:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> Yeah, cause they keep afking if you farm. Haha it's so fun to watch the kids lol



never seen someone afk over farming haha but if I did do that it's obvious you shouldn't be farming as a support either way

but if you leave your lane it'll be even worse i think..

do you guys think ad nami actually works?


----------



## Alienfish

I always get those. all they do is SHTAP FARM UR SUPPORT *****

Haha no but it's so fun seeing them rage asshat off that. OH SORRY I HIT A MINION -_-


----------



## Riiiiptide

Isabella said:


> never seen someone afk over farming haha but if I did do that it's obvious you shouldn't be farming as a support either way
> 
> but if you leave your lane it'll be even worse i think..
> 
> do you guys think ad nami actually works?



You don't just leave arbitrarily. But if it's clear you can't work with them and they're constantly raging at you while losing lane, then you might as well go help somewhere else. Either stay and both lose lane while gaining nothing or leave, lose lane, and hopefully pressure other areas of the map. 

You can and should roam as support even if you don't have these issues. A common mistake I see in solo queue is supports just sitting in a bush while enemy is in base. You're accomplishing nothing while doing that.


----------



## Trundle

Riiiiptide said:


> You don't just leave arbitrarily. But if it's clear you can't work with them and they're constantly raging at you while losing lane, then you might as well go help somewhere else. Either stay and both lose lane while gaining nothing or leave, lose lane, and hopefully pressure other areas of the map.
> 
> You can and should roam as support even if you don't have these issues. A common mistake I see in solo queue is supports just sitting in a bush while enemy is in base. You're accomplishing nothing while doing that.



What rank are you?


----------



## Riiiiptide

I'm no rank, haven't played in awhile. I mainly study VoD's of Korean OGN and some Chinese LPL games occasionally to learn about game strategy, micro mechanics, map movements, objective control, lane swaps, and etc.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ah so you did point out an error in my previous statement! Instead of "a common error I see in solo queue..." I should be saying "I used to see"


----------



## Wish

The climb to plat is real I'm gold rn smh


----------



## Solar

lol I don't think I'll ever do ranked


----------



## Wish

Some of these posts are physically killing my soul though ouch


----------



## Isabella

Riiiiptide said:


> You don't just leave arbitrarily. But if it's clear you can't work with them and they're constantly raging at you while losing lane, then you might as well go help somewhere else. Either stay and both lose lane while gaining nothing or leave, lose lane, and hopefully pressure other areas of the map.
> 
> You can and should roam as support even if you don't have these issues. A common mistake I see in solo queue is supports just sitting in a bush while enemy is in base. You're accomplishing nothing while doing that.



I mean.. if you're playing defensively in lane and make smart plays and your adc isn't bad then you can still manage to win your lane. I don't think just giving it up when your adc is doing bad is going to help at all lol. 
It's usually the mid that does more of the roaming to either top or bot though.


----------



## Riiiiptide

So I'm saying IF your ADC refuses to cooperate, if it's hopeless, etc. then just leave. Obviously if your ADC is cooperative and your immediate presence there is beneficial then roaming would be ill advised. This is because roaming creates the potential for plays, the map pressure, as opposed to a guarantee for a play.  But if enemy bot lane is exerting pressure in such a way that a 1v2 vs. a 2v2 difference is large, then why not stay where you are guaranteed to be useful. 

So this sets up my previous statement which is that when the bot lane is missing and you are playing an aggressive support champion such as Leona, Alistar, or Blitzcrank, you should be roaming to mid or enemy jungle (with your jungler for example) to make plays there rather than sitting in a bush in your lane waiting for nothing to happen. Similarly if your presence with an uncooperative ADC who is upset by your mere presence and refuses to perform, then you might as well leave. It's going to be a 1v2 either way.


----------



## Sanaki

I used to win ranked games all the time when I got to play mid-lane.. but I always get stuck supporting and we end up losing.. I'm not saying I'm a dang pro or anything.. it's just that I win my lane while most of the time our lanes don't win lol I'm not the greatest support.. though it's one of my main roles. I always get last pick and they stick to pick order still in this elo lol


----------



## Solar

I've just been bombing lately like it doesn't matter whether I play mid, supp, adc I'm like in such a slump.


----------



## Isabella

Riiiiptide said:


> So I'm saying IF your ADC refuses to cooperate, if it's hopeless, etc. then just leave. Obviously if your ADC is cooperative and your immediate presence there is beneficial then roaming would be ill advised. This is because roaming creates the potential for plays, the map pressure, as opposed to a guarantee for a play.  But if enemy bot lane is exerting pressure in such a way that a 1v2 vs. a 2v2 difference is large, then why not stay where you are guaranteed to be useful.
> 
> So this sets up my previous statement which is that when the bot lane is missing and you are playing an aggressive support champion such as Leona, Alistar, or Blitzcrank, you should be roaming to mid or enemy jungle (with your jungler for example) to make plays there rather than sitting in a bush in your lane waiting for nothing to happen. Similarly if your presence with an uncooperative ADC who is upset by your mere presence and refuses to perform, then you might as well leave. It's going to be a 1v2 either way.



in the case of a support just sitting in a bush doing almost nothing, then yeah I kinda see what you mean. that'd just also mean they're a bad support too.

That slump has happened to me before too, best advice is to just take a 1-2 day break. It usually happens if you play too much of something haha


----------



## Alienfish

well your support job is kinda sit in a bush and get that gold item.


----------



## Wish

Riiiiptide said:


> So I'm saying IF your ADC refuses to cooperate, if it's hopeless, etc. then just leave. Obviously if your ADC is cooperative and your immediate presence there is beneficial then roaming would be ill advised. This is because roaming creates the potential for plays, the map pressure, as opposed to a guarantee for a play.  But if enemy bot lane is exerting pressure in such a way that a 1v2 vs. a 2v2 difference is large, then why not stay where you are guaranteed to be useful.
> 
> So this sets up my previous statement which is that when the bot lane is missing and you are playing an aggressive support champion such as Leona, Alistar, or Blitzcrank, you should be roaming to mid or enemy jungle (with your jungler for example) to make plays there rather than sitting in a bush in your lane waiting for nothing to happen. Similarly if your presence with an uncooperative ADC who is upset by your mere presence and refuses to perform, then you might as well leave. It's going to be a 1v2 either way.


actually that is the logic that low elo people have
when you play with an aggressive support that has absolutely no utility besides then you HAVE to stay with your adc
you can never blame the adc, if you do not support the adc you have no carry
its your job as support to get them fed and trust me i have played alot of games im in decent elo rn


----------



## Alienfish

^^^ this

played jinx as adc once the morgana was p much asleep lol


----------



## Riiiiptide

Absolutely not. People that "absolutely stick to" their lanes is the low elo logic, not the other way around. In particular, if you look at Samsung Blue (who won the spring finals) play, they were one of the first to begin the support roaming which you saw spread to other regions (in the NA LCS, that is manifesting as 4 man, jungle support, and top lane ganks on mid). In their case, this was because Deft the ADC was competent in holding his lane 1v2 or 1v1 in lane swaps so that Heart can go and make a play while Deft is not under threat and return before the enemy team even realizes. You can easily adopt this in solo queue. The idea behind this is that at every moment in the game, you should be doing SOMETHING. You should never be sitting still, afk or something. There is always something that you can and should be doing.


----------



## Alienfish

I know right. I just hate those afk laners.


----------



## Ashtot

Riiiiptide said:


> Absolutely not. People that "absolutely stick to" their lanes is the low elo logic, not the other way around. In particular, if you look at Samsung Blue (who won the spring finals) play, they were one of the first to begin the support roaming which you saw spread to other regions (in the NA LCS, that is manifesting as 4 man, jungle support, and top lane ganks on mid). In their case, this was because Deft the ADC was competent in holding his lane 1v2 or 1v1 in lane swaps so that Heart can go and make a play while Deft is not under threat and return before the enemy team even realizes. You can easily adopt this in solo queue. The idea behind this is that at every moment in the game, you should be doing SOMETHING. You should never be sitting still, afk or something. There is always something that you can and should be doing.



Exactly.


----------



## Wish

Riiiiptide said:


> Absolutely not. People that "absolutely stick to" their lanes is the low elo logic, not the other way around. In particular, if you look at Samsung Blue (who won the spring finals) play, they were one of the first to begin the support roaming which you saw spread to other regions (in the NA LCS, that is manifesting as 4 man, jungle support, and top lane ganks on mid). In their case, this was because Deft the ADC was competent in holding his lane 1v2 or 1v1 in lane swaps so that Heart can go and make a play while Deft is not under threat and return before the enemy team even realizes. You can easily adopt this in solo queue. The idea behind this is that at every moment in the game, you should be doing SOMETHING. You should never be sitting still, afk or something. There is always something that you can and should be doing.



what rank are you
lcs is not the same as normal solo queue, people on lcs are actually good and they have teamwork

we are nothing close to them


----------



## Riiiiptide

Sure, and I touched on the distinction at the end of my post when I said "we can try to adapt this to solo queue"

in fact, the other day when I was playing a game at Diamond to prevent elo decay, this very thing happened. I was aggressively invading their jungler as Evelynn against an Amumu and their support aggressively warded my chokepoints and countered my attempts. I did not expect this and was forced to flash over the dragon wall to escape resulting in a lot of lost time and loss of summoner spell of course. 

There's really no set rule on how to play. You need to actively adapt to the situation since the gameplay is very dynamic. I'm just suggesting that people should actively try to influence the map and never take a break so to speak. Hope it helps!


----------



## Alienfish

Finally got two good game as a supp even though the other lost because they had all adc almost lol


----------



## Swiftstream

Is league fun?


----------



## Alienfish

yea i'd say... unless you get the toxic dudes in ranked


----------



## Solar

Swiftstream said:


> Is league fun?



Yes! I don't play ranked so I don't know what that experience is like (I've heard it's kinda toxic) but normal queue is really fun. Especially Team Builder.


----------



## Isabella

Uhh did ranks get reset since this update? or is it just me?


----------



## Solar

Isabella said:


> Uhh did ranks get reset since this update? or is it just me?



Somethings wrong with the system. I think 5v5 and 3v3 ranked queues have been disabled and no one can see their ranked page on their profile.


----------



## rockthemike13

Watch out League, Vel and I got our internet back.  All who dare oppose us?  You're DOOMED.


----------



## Riiiiptide

Swiftstream said:


> Is league fun?



If you're just starting out, find some other players to play with. Low levels is extremely bad and riddled with either smurfs or poor match making system (level 20s getting matched against premade Diamond/Plats with a level 10).


----------



## Riiiiptide

By the way, did anyone see the Samsung Blue vs. IM game? Heart demonstrated exactly what I was saying with his aggressive map control. That was truly a slaughter.


----------



## CookingOkasan

Isabella said:


> do you guys think ad nami actually works?



nami top lane is actually a decent niche pick. I've had plenty of amazing games with it. My favorite one was like 7/0 during laning phase against a darius. you just have to land your bubbles, max your damage steroid first, and chain your ult with your bubble when applicable... if you're a good support nami, try taking her top. Idk what to tell you to build... I just usually build a BT, IE, and whatever tbh just build full on damage because she's so squishy that you really are forced to rely on her self-peel ability.


----------



## Isabella

CookingOkasan said:


> nami top lane is actually a decent niche pick. I've had plenty of amazing games with it. My favorite one was like 7/0 during laning phase against a darius. you just have to land your bubbles, max your damage steroid first, and chain your ult with your bubble when applicable... if you're a good support nami, try taking her top. Idk what to tell you to build... I just usually build a BT, IE, and whatever tbh just build full on damage because she's so squishy that you really are forced to rely on her self-peel ability.



It seems interesting, I've never seen it before though. Might try it in bots or something. The one time I tried nami other than support in mid, people thought I was trolling >_<


----------



## Alienfish

Wish Nami had better AS tbh. Mainly why I don't play her as much unless I happen to get her in aram.


----------



## Miaa

Oh a League thread! I'm a Plat1 (100LP in PROMOS for Diamond5) soloqueuer 
if you play in NA my IGN is: Soiree​


----------



## Riiiiptide

Congratulations on promotions and good luck!


----------



## rockthemike13

Any one want to jam?  I'm afraid to add people for fear of being too bad/lame at this game.  

If you DO want to play, add me!  I'm Tukar


----------



## Miaa

Riiiiptide said:


> Congratulations on promotions and good luck!


Thank youuuuuu  I just made diamond 5!! ^___________^



rockthemike13 said:


> Any one want to jam?  I'm afraid to add people for fear of being too bad/lame at this game.
> 
> If you DO want to play, add me!  I'm Tukar



 You can add me if you'd like!


----------



## Riiiiptide

Fantastic news! Welcome to the Diamond club


----------



## Sanaki

I wouldn't add anyone because I'm only silver 3 but I still love the game .-.


----------



## Ashtot

Ahri said:


> I wouldn't add anyone because I'm only silver 3 but I still love the game .-.



Man, I'm in Bronze 1. There is no shaming here. I'm going to add you Rockthemike as well as the rest of you!


----------



## Alienfish

I'm Bronze V lol..  not complaining  nabs.


----------



## Riiiiptide

Funny read for those keeping up with the eSports Gambit fiasco. 

http://esportsexpress.com/2014/06/riot-celebrates-successfully-screwing-over-gambit-yet-again/


----------



## Alienfish

Eu hasn't exactly been their prio 1 anyways lol.


----------



## Miaa

I got to attend worlds back in october 2013 
here's a photo of when SKT won!
As well as a video from the opening of worlds 

__
		http://instagr.am/p/fGRORqRGPr/


----------



## Aran

Miaa said:


> I got to attend worlds back in october 2013
> here's a photo of when SKT won!
> As well as a video from the opening of worlds
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/fGRORqRGPr/



Where were you sitting 8O (Was somewhere on floor around middle, ~6 rows from the front or so) Cried that it was only 3 games from a potential 5. I did get to take a picture with Ironstylus so as they say: worf.


----------



## Alienfish

nice pic x3

and nice that they did a semi-schedule for july x3


----------



## Miaa

Aran said:


> Where were you sitting 8O (Was somewhere on floor around middle, ~6 rows from the front or so) Cried that it was only 3 games from a potential 5. I did get to take a picture with Ironstylus so as they say: worf.



you know how they had the sides where it was at an angle? I was 2nd row 2nd block from the stage? If that makes any sense  I too was bummed it was only 3 games ): I wish it was like worlds 2012 ! They got to see 394734983874 games due to technical problems, harhar.


----------



## Alienfish

*july lol spelling errors...


----------



## Isabella

i'm currently unranked, got to 30 like 2 weeks ago. i'm kinda scared to rank cause i don't wanna mess up & lose and end up in like bronze forever. any tips? i think i'm mainly good at support but i'm ok at jungling & top too. and the only mids i play are ahri & veigar. horrible at adc.


----------



## Ashtot

Isabella said:


> i'm currently unranked, got to 30 like 2 weeks ago. i'm kinda scared to rank cause i don't wanna mess up & lose and end up in like bronze forever. any tips? i think i'm mainly good at support but i'm ok at jungling & top too. and the only mids i play are ahri & veigar. horrible at adc.



Before you play ranked at all, I think you should watch a lot of Foxdrop and Phylol's videos. They help A LOT.


----------



## Isabella

Ashtot said:


> Before you play ranked at all, I think you should watch a lot of Foxdrop and Phylol's videos. They help A LOT.



hm alright, i'll check them out. i've just been watching streams lately


----------



## Riiiiptide

Watching streams probably won't really help. You need to play to realize where you are lacking, then fix those lacking areas and improve. It sucks to be bronze, but if you can't get proper games in normals, then maybe it's not too bad spending some time in bronze and working your way out.


----------



## Isabella

Riiiiptide said:


> Watching streams probably won't really help. You need to play to realize where you are lacking, then fix those lacking areas and improve. It sucks to be bronze, but if you can't get proper games in normals, then maybe it's not too bad spending some time in bronze and working your way out.



yeah I think I've been noticing how I can improve. but for example today I had like 4 or 5 games with 1-2 afk's, and one troll game that we ended up winning. it's just hard to even improve when people take this game as a joke, i mean i know it's a game but why even play if you're just going to not even play or rage and then leave? they just leave it to like 1 or 2 people to carry and its almost impossible when it's like 5v3. maybe i just have really bad luck but every single game i've been in today has been all afk's, trolls, or ragers sigh. if i'm doing the best i can as a jungle for example i can't be in 3 lanes at once, with the adc alone no support, a top who was doing bad yet wouldn't go in when i did and then left, mid getting camped by a jungler. it's just so sucky and i don't know if i want to jump into a ranked game only to probably get even more afk's and trolls like that


----------



## Miaa

Isabella said:


> yeah I think I've been noticing how I can improve. but for example today I had like 4 or 5 games with 1-2 afk's, and one troll game that we ended up winning. it's just hard to even improve when people take this game as a joke, i mean i know it's a game but why even play if you're just going to not even play or rage and then leave? they just leave it to like 1 or 2 people to carry and its almost impossible when it's like 5v3. maybe i just have really bad luck but every single game i've been in today has been all afk's, trolls, or ragers sigh. if i'm doing the best i can as a jungle for example i can't be in 3 lanes at once, with the adc alone no support, a top who was doing bad yet wouldn't go in when i did and then left, mid getting camped by a jungler. it's just so sucky and i don't know if i want to jump into a ranked game only to probably get even more afk's and trolls like that



When you play the world's most played game, it's pretty reasonable to expect trolls 24/7. Heck, ELO hell doesn't end till like Diamond1 (not joking). You can play 500 & not have your skill improve. I'd say wait to play rank & try to find a group who has higher mmr. Premade teams that are playing to win are the best ways to learn. When I first started playing league my friends were 1600-1900 ELO. It sucked playing with them because I was always feeding! Can't expect a level1 to be able to beat a level30 with no experience. 2 years later I have solo queued my way to Diamond 5. From my experience, you learn from more challenging games. If I keep playing against, let's say bronze players, my skill won't necessarily improve, I hope this helps


----------



## Amyy

i wanna get better at adc but i cant kite D:


----------



## Ashtot

The best thing to do is to record your games and watch your mistakes. I know that when I see myself play I just facepalm.


----------



## Riiiiptide

Isabella said:


> yeah I think I've been noticing how I can improve. but for example today I had like 4 or 5 games with 1-2 afk's, and one troll game that we ended up winning. it's just hard to even improve when people take this game as a joke, i mean i know it's a game but why even play if you're just going to not even play or rage and then leave? they just leave it to like 1 or 2 people to carry and its almost impossible when it's like 5v3. maybe i just have really bad luck but every single game i've been in today has been all afk's, trolls, or ragers sigh. if i'm doing the best i can as a jungle for example i can't be in 3 lanes at once, with the adc alone no support, a top who was doing bad yet wouldn't go in when i did and then left, mid getting camped by a jungler. it's just so sucky and i don't know if i want to jump into a ranked game only to probably get even more afk's and trolls like that



Ah welcome to solo queue! That's something you just have to get used to. I generally just try to either make the best of those situations (can I break my record for cs by 20 mins?!) or something. 

I do have to play another ranked game on my smurf and main either today or tomorrow to keep from going inactive. I guarantee I won't go AFK but I'll probably be pretty rusty if you wanted to duo queue one.


----------



## Miaa

sorrynotsorry said:


> i wanna get better at adc but i cant kite D:



There are videos on youtube that will show you how to change your keybindings to help you kite better.
Also, skins can break you or make you when it comes to kiting/last hitting.

Side-Note:
ADC & support have the LEAST amount of potential to carry a game.


----------



## Ashtot

Miaa said:


> ADC & support have the LEAST amount of potential to carry a game.



So true. ADC's have become pretty useless, especially lately.


----------



## Riiiiptide

Ashtot said:


> So true. ADC's have become pretty useless, especially lately.



What?


----------



## Ashtot

Riiiiptide said:


> What?



If you think about the effectiveness as a whole, ADC's get the short end of the stick. They do damage, but a lot of bruisers do more damage while also being able to sustain and live longer. ADC's are only valuable if they're peeled for, otherwise they're instantly dead in team fights.


----------



## CookingOkasan

bar a fed draven, adcs just can't carry. they're obviously not ~useless~ but compared to top and jungle their carry potential just isn't really there


----------



## SincerelyDream

Sataric said:


> League of Legends thread Views: 8,711.
> DotA 2 thread Views: 810.
> 
> Enough said! (I miss DotA 1 though - That was awesome!)


Just because a game has more players doesn't make it better, your argument is flawed more people play League because League is noob friendly.


----------



## Miaa

CookingOkasan said:


> bar a fed draven, adcs just can't carry. they're obviously not ~useless~ but compared to top and jungle their carry potential just isn't really there



Agreed. They're not entirely _useless_, but they just can't carry, sorry. Not sorry. I learned the hard way, I'm an adc main. A fed ADC will last 2 seconds against a decent bruiser. & you have to admit, no one in solo queue really knows how to peel -_-


----------



## Sanaki

> no one in solo queue really knows how to peel -_-



I was in a ranked game and it's entirely true. Enemy Caitlyn stomped her lane but I would kill her instantly. Nobody really peeled for her either, and it's sort of hard to because Ahri is quick plus I had a Kayle on my team. Her and I carried really hard.. we'd always catch people out and get objectives.


----------



## Ashtot

I WISH I could carry as a support, because I love supporting, but you can't. Although you can get pretty close with Annie.


----------



## Sanaki

Ashtot said:


> I WISH I could carry as a support, because I love supporting, but you can't. Although you can get pretty close with Annie.



Me as well.  But I've been stuck supporting and losing every game lol. I used to win a lot more because I got mid and it's my best role. My win rate with Thresh was 1/5.. even though we'd win lane we'd lose game.. I was LUCKY to be 4th pick and get mid lane.


----------



## Miaa

Carry Potential:
Mid > Top > Jungle > ADC > Support

 Though I play Ryze top lane.





Ahri said:


> I was in a ranked game and it's entirely true. Enemy Caitlyn stomped her lane but I would kill her instantly. Nobody really peeled for her either, and it's sort of hard to because Ahri is quick plus I had a Kayle on my team. Her and I carried really hard.. we'd always catch people out and get objectives.



Also, Kayle is 1 of the best ALL AROUND champions. You can virtually play her in ANY role.


----------



## Sanaki

Miaa said:


> Carry Potential:
> Mid > Top > Jungle > ADC > Support
> 
> Though I play Ryze top lane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, Kayle is 1 of the best ALL AROUND champion. You can virtually play in ANY role.



Yeah we were lucky that the enemy team didn't ban.. she saved me a few times. I'm only Silver 4 (decayed this morning, I was put in Silver 2 but I got demoted because I got stuck supporting and lost every game.. I CAN'T CARRY AS SUPPORT) so I don't know. But my boyfriend is plat 3 so he's taught me quite a bit of things.


----------



## Riiiiptide

SincerelyDream said:


> Just because a game has more players doesn't make it better, your argument is flawed more people play League because League is noob friendly.



Your argument is also flawed because you did not clarify "better" in what sense. Maybe "noob friendly" whatever the world that means indicates "better" by the original category? Or perhaps "better" means more user-friendly and popularity by which number of views is definitely an indicator of that. 



> If you think about the effectiveness as a whole, ADC's get the short end of the stick. They do damage, but a lot of bruisers do more damage while also being able to sustain and live longer. ADC's are only valuable if they're peeled for, otherwise they're instantly dead in team fights.



First of all, what do you mean by sustain? Because AFAIK, ADC's are sustain-built with core items either BT or BotRK. 

Secondly, if your ADC is "instantly dead in team fights" unless "they're peeled for" then that's a useless ADC. That's not all ADC being useless. Again as I said in previous posts, watch OGN, in particular watch Samsung teams. Samsung Blue had a Kog'maw going against an anti-kog composition including a J4 in the Masters Finals by SK Telecoms T1K. Don't generalize the mistakes and terrible positioning of poor ADC plays in the LCS to all ADC's. 

This is the problem. Doublelift said ADC's were useless in the new patch blah blah blah and now everyone's repeating it. Well, we clearly saw Doublelift being wrong in the past week and he's admitted to it. So please, let's not continue this circlejerk. Yes, bot lane sucks in solo queue, not going to argue that. But to say ADC's are useless in this meta? No.


----------



## Miaa

Riiiiptide said:


> This is the problem. Doublelift said ADC's were useless in the new patch blah blah blah and now everyone's repeating it. Well, we clearly saw Doublelift being wrong in the past week and he's admitted to it. So please, let's not continue this circlejerk. Yes, bot lane sucks in solo queue, not going to argue that. But to say ADC's are useless in this meta? No.



I don't ever watch pro players play. I've always felt that ADCs just didn't have enough carry potential. Period. & yet I play ADC  because I think it's fun. I only ever play solo queue ): & ADCs are somewhat dependent on their team. I just don't like playing ADCs with randoms because of the sole fact that I can't rely on them.


----------



## Riiiiptide

Yeah not going to argue that playing ADC in solo queue is terrible. It is terrible, even when you have a duo support it can be rough in teamfights. But it's definitely not useless. There are D1 smurfs in D5 that destroy and carry the game there on ADC, for example.


----------



## Miaa

Riiiiptide said:


> Yeah not going to argue that playing ADC in solo queue is terrible. It is terrible, even when you have a duo support it can be rough in teamfights. But it's definitely not useless. There are D1 smurfs in D5 that destroy and carry the game there on ADC, for example.



Oh I totally agree! I played 1 game for my friend who was in Bronze5. Of course, he (well I since I was playing) was last pick! & like most last picks, I ended up having to play support. I went Cait support & ended up carrying my whole team of baddies. Which they all said I troll picked double adc & they were so sure I was going to throw. Sure, it wasn't a real support pick, but I was in it to win it! & I really don't think "meta" teams really apply in bronze..


----------



## Sanaki

I'm at 97 LP right now.. but I'm too scared to play ranked lol.


----------



## Miaa

Ahri said:


> I'm at 97 LP right now.. but I'm too scared to play ranked lol.


GL  Rank is fun!

Am I the only one who feels that normals with all pubs are harder than rank?! LOL.


----------



## CookingOkasan

placed silver I...... fell to bronze 1 because I just quit playing ranked/league for a gooooooooooooood while.

brb climbing out.


----------



## SincerelyDream

> Your argument is also flawed because you did not clarify "better" in what sense. Maybe "noob friendly" whatever the world that means indicates "better" by the original category? Or perhaps "better" means more user-friendly and popularity by which number of views is definitely an indicator of that.


 I wasn't saying that League of Legends is a bad game or that Dota 2 is better I like League and play it sometimes when a friend wants me too, noob friendly just means that League of Legends is the easier game over Dota you don't even lose money when you die on League. This person was stating that League is clearly a better game simply because League is more popular. When all it comes down to is it's more accessible than Dota 2 and on top of that's it's marketed better. But I do like League so yeah I'm dropping this I just saw that comment and it made me laugh just because a game is more popular or well known than the other doesn't mean that it's better. And I don't play Dota 2 anymore so I'm gonna shut up.


----------



## Ashtot

Miaa said:


> Carry Potential:
> Mid > Top > Jungle > ADC > Support
> 
> Though I play Ryze top lane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, Kayle is 1 of the best ALL AROUND champions. You can virtually play her in ANY role.



I love top lane Ryze so much...


----------



## itsbea

SincerelyDream said:


> I wasn't saying that League of Legends is a bad game or that Dota 2 is better I like League and play it sometimes when a friend wants me too, noob friendly just means that League of Legends is the easier game over Dota you don't even lose money when you die on League. This person was stating that League is clearly a better game simply because League is more popular. When all it comes down to is it's more accessible than Dota 2 and on top of that's it's marketed better. But I do like League so yeah I'm dropping this I just saw that comment and it made me laugh just because a game is more popular or well known than the other doesn't mean that it's better. And I don't play Dota 2 anymore so I'm gonna shut up.



I agree with you; League of Legends, Dota 3, and HoN. I've personally tried* all 3 games: LoL/Dota/Hon.. and in my opinion.. league is easier. I'll just stop at "you don't lose gold when you die" instead of listing pros/cons of other games. Versus in Dota and HoN.. the longer you go without dying = higher risk of losing more gold etc.. which can turn games around if there's not a "strong lead". Then again it's truly preference. (which is why most people say League is a slower-paced game vs. Dota/Hon.

I've spoken to friends who have played all 3 games as well- and we all love different games for different reasons. But one thing most of us agree on- is that yes- league is more "noob-friendly" (in many ways compared to Dota/Hon). And for those who don't see that; it's perfectly fine  everyone has their own opinions and this is "ours".

Hardcore/long-term moba veterans: we speak from years of experience (not to say no one else does or doesn't). Just speaking from my group of friends/family who have played Each diff type of moba.

I've gotten opinions of top gamers: Mia (Diamond) LoL. My friend's brother (Rank# 97 Dota3). My brother (top ranks on HoN).


----------



## SincerelyDream

itsbea said:


> I agree with you; League of Legends, Dota 3, and HoN. I've personally tried* all 3 games: LoL/Dota/Hon.. and in my opinion.. league is easier. I'll just stop at "you don't lose gold when you die" instead of listing pros/cons of other games. Versus in Dota and HoN.. the longer you go without dying = higher risk of losing more gold etc.. which can turn games around if there's not a "strong lead". Then again it's truly preference. (which is why most people say League is a slower-paced game vs. Dota/Hon.
> 
> I've spoken to friends who have played all 3 games as well- and we all love different games for different reasons. But one thing most of us agree on- is that yes- league is more "noob-friendly" (in many ways compared to Dota/Hon). And for those who don't see that; it's perfectly fine  everyone has their own opinions and this is "ours".
> 
> Hardcore/long-term moba veterans: we speak from years of experience (not to say no one else does or doesn't). Just speaking from my group of friends/family who have played Each diff type of moba.
> 
> I've gotten opinions of top gamers: Mia (Diamond) LoL. My friend's brother (Rank# 97 Dota3). My brother (top ranks on HoN).


I'm not at all trying to offend anyone haha, I do like both League and Dota. And I hope everyone who plays whichever moba enjoys them I think both games are great. I haven't played HoN my sister loved it though. But I'm glad that League is alot more noob friendly because honestly Dota 2 is very intimidating to come into. Perhaps a bit too intimidating at times if I didn't have my sister helping me I probably would've never tried it.


----------



## Ashtot

SincerelyDream said:


> I'm not at all trying to offend anyone haha, I do like both League and Dota. And I hope everyone who plays whichever moba enjoys them I think both games are great. I haven't played HoN my sister loved it though. But I'm glad that League is alot more noob friendly because honestly Dota 2 is very intimidating to come into. Perhaps a bit too intimidating at times if I didn't have my sister helping me I probably would've never tried it.



Pretty much the only reason I don't play DOTA is the donkey thing.


----------



## Riiiiptide

SincerelyDream said:


> I'm not at all trying to offend anyone haha, I do like both League and Dota. And I hope everyone who plays whichever moba enjoys them I think both games are great. I haven't played HoN my sister loved it though. But I'm glad that League is alot more noob friendly because honestly Dota 2 is very intimidating to come into. Perhaps a bit too intimidating at times if I didn't have my sister helping me I probably would've never tried it.



Fair enough. To be more specific, I want to point out that in a LoL thread, subreddit, forum, whatever, people are there to play LoL. So for others to come in and start talking about DotA or some other game being better, it's pretty pointless. Maybe it is better by some standard, but as LoL players, we generally don't care. Similarly, if I went to a DotA thread and talked about the many great points of LoL... they won't care. I wasn't trying to ignite an actual debate on the merits of LoL vs. DotA, which is actually happening on /r/leagueoflegends the past few days and the general consensus is actually that DotA is better on desirable features.


----------



## Wish

igns anyone


----------



## Miaa

Wish said:


> igns anyone



Soiree


----------



## Ashtot

Mine's in my sig.


----------



## Ashtot

I find it really hard to enjoy league sometimes.


----------



## Amyy

Ashtot said:


> I find it really hard to enjoy league sometimes.



Play with friends. Skype. Ahaha

I always laugh when I'm with friends so sometimes we don't take the game seriously


----------



## Melyora

sorrynotsorry said:


> Play with friends. Skype. Ahaha
> 
> I always laugh when I'm with friends so sometimes we don't take the game seriously



I do this as well, though mostly we take the game seriously, we also have a lot of fun and laughs. Especially when we do custom games against eachother ^__^


----------



## Miaa

sorrynotsorry said:


> Play with friends. Skype. Ahaha
> 
> I always laugh when I'm with friends so sometimes we don't take the game seriously



I play to have fun. Winning = Fun. I play to win. I hate playing with my friends who just want to throw. It's just a waste of my time!


----------



## Amyy

Miaa said:


> I play to have fun. Winning = Fun. I play to win. I hate playing with my friends who just want to throw. It's just a waste of my time!



well, we try to win, but if we lose, then im not too bummed out c:

and omg i had an afk and then the game went for 70 minutes because we tried to win, but we lost


----------



## baller

u should always want to win, u dont want to be that fat loser kid who comes last in the school race do u? that is how i am in diamond league.


----------



## Ashtot

sorrynotsorry said:


> Play with friends. Skype. Ahaha
> 
> I always laugh when I'm with friends so sometimes we don't take the game seriously



I do but not enough. It's much more fun that way.


----------



## Ashtot

If anybody wants to play now let me know.


----------



## Riiiiptide

LCS is starting soon and I'm watching OGN VoD's


----------



## Ashtot

Me trying to get to S5:


----------



## Miaa

Me when I hit D5:


----------



## Vinathi

Just got back from my vacation to find out my mouse is broken, so no League for me for a while. 
I'm also thinking about finally starting my provisional games, but I'm really lazy and I'm kind of scared. Haven't been practicing other lanes xD
Add me if you want? IGN: Vinathi


----------



## CookingOkasan

Ashtot said:


> I find it really hard to enjoy league sometimes.



this. doesn't matter who i'm playing with. that's why took a little break.


----------



## stumph

oh gosh i've taken a break from league because it's gotten so boring.. even goofing off with my friends during bot matches lost it's fun.


----------



## sparklestar

my ign is Leahbee if anyone wants to play sometime NA server pm mee


----------



## Sanaki

Won 4 ranked games in a row. Gotta try to get to gold. Just got out of S4 with no problem.. too bad I dropped from S2 

- - - Post Merge - - -



sparklestar said:


> my ign is Leahbee if anyone wants to play sometime NA server pm mee



I'll add you? I'm Nelaime.


----------



## Trundle

sparklestar said:


> my ign is Leahbee if anyone wants to play sometime NA server pm mee



hahahahaha i don't believe you because Leahbee is videogamedunkey's pal

- - - Post Merge - - -

but if you really are Leahbee then I would play with you


----------



## Sanaki

Trundle said:


> hahahahaha i don't believe you because Leahbee is videogamedunkey's pal
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> but if you really are Leahbee then I would play with you



lol o i stopped watching dunkey for too long or just dont pay attention


----------



## sparklestar

yeah he is my boyfriend i wanna meet people that play animal crossing though cus he won't even let me in his town right now to get signatures cus he left his ds in the car!

- - - Post Merge - - -

if you can PM me your username though so i can find your friend requests though please  i got you Nelaime


----------



## Miaa

Ahri said:


> Won 4 ranked games in a row. Gotta try to get to gold. Just got out of S4 with no problem.. too bad I dropped from S2
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I'll add you? I'm Nelaime.



Grats on your win streak! *throws confetti*


----------



## rockthemike13

sparklestar said:


> yeah he is my boyfriend i wanna meet people that play animal crossing though cus he won't even let me in his town right now to get signatures cus he left his ds in the car!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> if you can PM me your username though so i can find your friend requests though please  i got you Nelaime



What?  Serious?  My wife and I are humongously big Dunkey fans!  She's been trying to get him to play a round with us for years


----------



## Riiiiptide

What's a Dunkey.


----------



## Sanaki

Won another ranked game today  thats 5 in a rowww


----------



## CookingOkasan

ayy! You go ahri!
that feel when fangirling


----------



## Sanaki

Thanks xD

and of course it was with mah gurl Ahri.

I also decided to (randomly) try Zed and Irelia yesterday and did okay xD I usually do horrible with Zed and Irelia is really good and abundant in D1/Challenger so I wanted to give her a try.


----------



## rockthemike13

Riiiiptide said:


> What's a Dunkey.



He's a League of Legends... legend. 

Look up Videogamedunkey on youtube, if you have a sense of humor of any kind you will probably spend a few hours after laughing hysterically.


----------



## Edzers

Urgh. Freaking League. in Ranked, CANT FREAKING GET OUT OF SLIVER 4. I swear, i get matchmade with afk and trolls everygame... summoner name: SomeRandomAnime add me if u want c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

And Of Course. To Top It Off, They Don't Ban Jax, And Enemy Team Gets Him. GG Surrender At 20.


----------



## Sanaki

Oh dang.. I recently got out of Silver 4. It was pretty easy for me.. but trolls just ruin the games.


----------



## SincerelyDream

My favorite twitch LoL streamer is Kaceytron, she's simply amazing.


----------



## Amyy

SincerelyDream said:


> My favorite twitch LoL streamer is Kaceytron, she's simply amazing.



"my favourite champ is ahri because she has the prettiest skins"
oh god i laughed so hard HAHAHAHA


----------



## Sanaki

Personally I find Kaceytron really annoying and not funny lol but that's just me. Other people probably find Trick2g annoying but I find him funny so yeah


----------



## Riiiiptide

rockthemike13 said:


> He's a League of Legends... legend.
> 
> Look up Videogamedunkey on youtube, if you have a sense of humor of any kind you will probably spend a few hours after laughing hysterically.



So, he's a streamer?


----------



## Sanaki

And youtuber.


----------



## Amyy

Ahri said:


> Personally I find Kaceytron really annoying and not funny lol but that's just me. Other people probably find Trick2g annoying but I find him funny so yeah



omg i love trick2g and congrats on your win streak girl c:

im too nervous to play my rank games


----------



## Sanaki

Thank you 

i was nervous lol I've been stuck 4th pick in every game


----------



## Amyy

Ahri said:


> Thank you
> 
> i was nervous lol I've been stuck 4th pick in every game



i need to practice my top lane and adc role thoughh


----------



## Sanaki

I just play Riven top when I'm stuck top and usually have good luck lol silvers don't really know how to vs her plus she's one of my mains


----------



## Edzers

omg, i play riven 2. recently got her and thinking of maining her, along with elise and fizz


----------



## Sanaki

Who do you play in ranked? Rivens good. I main *Ahri*, Syndra, *Riven*, Lee Sin, Thresh, and *Morgana*. I mained Shyvana for a while too but then Gragas top happened lol

bolds are my most played.. since that's a lot of mains. So I'd say Ahri Riven and Morg.


----------



## CookingOkasan

Ahri said:


> Who do you play in ranked? Rivens good. I main *Ahri*, Syndra, *Riven*, Lee Sin, Thresh, and *Morgana*. I mained Shyvana for a while too but then Gragas top happened lol
> 
> bolds are my most played.. since that's a lot of mains. So I'd say Ahri Riven and Morg.



Do you play Diana much? I've been playing a solid bit of Diana jungle and mid and she's really fun/good.


----------



## Sanaki

I tried playing her but I'm not good with melee mids much. I only tried playing her once actually against a Yasuo and I did kill him a few times but you know.. enemy junglers exist xD And I wasn't very good with warding so yeah. my fault.


----------



## Amyy

CookingOkasan said:


> Do you play Diana much? I've been playing a solid bit of Diana jungle and mid and she's really fun/good.



shes kinda weak now since tank junglers is the new thing, and but if you can get early kills with her she snowballs really well, i use to play diana alot c:

wait no, not weak, there are just better junglers out there now


----------



## CookingOkasan

yeah I haven't played her jungle in a while. I typically just stick with vi, trundle, and lee. I haven't jungled since coat was released. I've been on a bit of a break because I've been really busy lately.


----------



## Amyy

im not really a fan of quills coat, but we'll see


----------



## Sanaki

It made champs like Sejuani come back D: i hate her as a jungle lol


----------



## Miaa

I haven't seen a Sejuani or Riven in forever! I mostly play Ryze top, mid sometimes. Elise jungle. Teemo top against a renek..
Got myself to d5 just playing Ryze & Elise from p2 tbh lolol.


----------



## Sanaki

Ryze OP man lol


----------



## Miaa

He truly is!


----------



## Amyy

i wanna get better at my elise..


----------



## rockthemike13

Riiiiptide said:


> So, he's a streamer?



Nope, just makes funny videos.


----------



## CookingOkasan

If any of you guys haven't added me and want to, my username is the same as it is on the boards:

CookingOkasan

shoot me an invite if you want to!


----------



## Riiiiptide

..


----------



## Sanaki

Won another ranked yesterday and then I finally lost one.


----------



## Amyy

DOOM BOTS


----------



## Alienfish

haha yea gotta play summoner icons yespls.

well yeah, feel free to add me too, IF you play on EUW that is; Inoshika

Only seen like one of you play on EUW here ever so. yea.


----------



## Sanaki

aw I'm NA haha


----------



## Miaa

*raises hand* I'm NA too :3


----------



## Amyy

OCE c:


----------



## Alienfish

ouchies

also lol is it me or are doom II easier than I? :/


----------



## Axeler137

I'm waiting to play DOOOoom Bots...


----------



## Alienfish

it's fuuuUUUnnnN


----------



## Miaa

I haven't tried it yet :x then again, I didn't even know it was out.


----------



## Axeler137

It's supposed to come out sometime today. Hopefully sooner than later. 

@Jun, who do you suggest to bring in to play with?


----------



## Alienfish

it's out already i think. or EUW at least

considering they seem to mostly bring in their AP bots, go adc or tank if you can play tank.


----------



## Edzers

Played doom bots today. Don't even ****ing try it. It's so damn hard, only way you can win at level 5 is to pick split push champs and hope to hell you can push faster then them ( which is near impossible when a Annie summons her damn timbers the size of a damn turret)


----------



## Alienfish

II is way easier than I or I had a really good team. As long as you do teamwork you can beat them really.

Also I want my icon blaaah


----------



## Kazunari

Oops, guess I'm a little late to the party.
I'm Debonair Jayce on NA servers, super happy I got that name back in January~
Let me know if any of you add me.


----------



## Sanaki

I only play with other girls on league besides a few other friends, so if you're a girl (I am one also) add me. 

Summoner name is Nelaime, NA.


----------



## Riiiiptide

Um... are girls better at LoL or something...?


----------



## Sanaki

Who said that? Nobody.


----------



## Heisenberg

DOOM


----------



## Riiiiptide

Ahri said:


> Who said that? Nobody.



So then your reasoning is...?


----------



## CookingOkasan

that she would rather play with other females.


----------



## Edzers

doom. the place where you go to die in hell. with bots it makes it 10x more humiliating.


----------



## Riiiiptide

CookingOkasan said:


> that she would rather play with other females.



Well, now we have a firm grasp of the obvious.


----------



## Aizu

I'm still a beginner but add me if you want to Lita Chan ^ - ^ (Just bought an Ahri hoodie ^ - ^)


----------



## CookingOkasan

Riiiiptide said:


> Well, now we have a firm grasp of the obvious.



Well I don't understand why you're questioning her over it then...


----------



## Sanaki

Why does it matter who I prefer to play with? It's not because of playstyle, and it's my league life and not yours, so why does it matter to you?


----------



## Riiiiptide

Because I'm curious? If you don't want to answer the question, then either ignore it or state you are not comfortable asking it. I'm not insisting upon an answer. Don't be a **** or try to be cute though and then blame me for it.

Similarly if I proclaimed that I want to play with people, unless you are black. Obviously there will be people wondering why I would make such a claim and so I should reasonably expect inquiries in that case.


----------



## Sanaki

Try to be cute? the reason I only play with girls is not cute.


----------



## Miaa

woah woah! What's been happening here!


----------



## Sanaki

Someone thinking I prefer girls just because of "playstyle" or something


----------



## Sataric

This thread just isn't the same since Karla left TBT.. Nobody has been called a filthy peasant for several pages now..


----------



## Capella

Sataric said:


> This thread just isn't the same since Karla left TBT.. Nobody has been called a filthy peasant for several pages now..



you're a filthy peasant ! 
yah no I don't play league but i have a friend that does


----------



## Candypoop

i'm really bad at lol but it's fun except for when people scream at me because i'm terrible. if you're not going to scream at an unranked level 20something noob i'm called idle on oce. i would play dota but my computer doesn't have enough ram :')

i pick champions for looks over abilities is that bad vi looks cool and is fun to play so i guess it works both ways


----------



## Sanaki

its why i picked ahri then i found out she has a cool kit


----------



## Edzers

The reason why I picked Elise was because in was like you know what I actually hate spiders, so why not use my archenemy to kill others? (Goes 31/6/11 With Her)


----------



## Sanaki

lol shes really op


----------



## Oblivia

I just started playing LoL this week.  I'm fairly new to RTS games in general so I'm still getting a feel for it, but I'm liking the vibe quite a bit thus far.  

My summoner name is Voulge Viola if anyone would like to add me.


----------



## Sanaki

I can add you but if you're new it might be hard with the people I get matched up with.. We could always just do AI games. Sometimes I get platinums and diamonds. >_<

I'll add you, I'm Nelaime


----------



## KarlaKGB

Ahri said:


> Why does it matter who I prefer to play with? It's not because of playstyle, and it's my league life and not yours, so why does it matter to you?



I think Riptide is just desperate for a peasant gril to play with


----------



## Amyy

KarlaKGB said:


> I think Riptide is just desperate for a peasant gril to play with



#gamergril


----------



## Riiiiptide

KarlaKGB said:


> I think Riptide is just desperate for a peasant gril to play with



Terribly.


----------



## Axeler137

Speaking of Ahri:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vzHrjOMfHPY&list=UU2t5bjwHdUX4vM2g8TRDq5g


----------



## Riiiiptide

That's Shiphtur on Ahri: always running hehe.


----------



## Miaa

I haven't played since the 14th ):


----------



## Edzers

Ugh. Been trying Dota 2. It's so ridiculously hard. And the items/champs are broken af. Ex: tf's ult is basically another champs ability on a 20 second cdr. Flash is a 2150 gold item that has a way larger range and a 12 second cd. Dota2s baron (Roshan) drops a free ga that revives you to full hp and mana. Complete bs


----------



## Sanaki

I wish she wasn't running so much.. she can easily fight. But Rengar like mauled Draven and that was funny


----------



## KarlaKGB

Edzers said:


> Ugh. Been trying Dota 2. It's so ridiculously hard. And the items/champs are broken af. Ex: tf's ult is basically another champs ability on a 20 second cdr. Flash is a 2150 gold item that has a way larger range and a 12 second cd. Dota2s baron (Roshan) drops a free ga that revives you to full hp and mana. Complete bs


Dota is balanced around the philosophy of keeping heroes' strengths whilst amplifying their weaknesses. Riot takes the homogenisation approach where no champion really excels at anything, and all the top tier competitive picks are pocket knives, capable of doing pretty much anything reasonably well. You don't really counter champions like Lee Sin, Thresh, or Lucian, or think of some clever strategy to mitigate the impact of their strengths and exploit their weaknesses. You just try to out-pocket knife them. Theres no specific pick that will ruin Lee Sin, Thresh, or Lucian's day because all of the champions are too damn homogenised to do anything unique.

So yes, Dota is hard. Not having a get out of jail free card in the form of flash, long cc, high impact spells and long initiation ranges means that you will die very quickly if you are an inch out of position. Oh and you lose gold on death, so you really really don't want to die either.


----------



## Riiiiptide

Just because you are unable to think of a counterstrategy doesn't mean one does not exist. I find it hilarious you're talking about a lack of counter strategy while the rest of the informed LoL community is heavily emphasizing the ever-changing counter strategies. As I said the last time you decided to talk nonsense: no one cares how fancy you write your sentences if what you say is either meaningless or just straight up false. Take some time to research the LoL pro play instead of your thesaurus next time please.


----------



## Sataric

KarlaKGB said:


> I think Riptide is just desperate for a peasant gril to play with


----------



## KarlaKGB

https://twitter.com/TSMReginald/status/491507665785204736



> Riot's balancing team is taking the game in the wrong direction.





> Trinkets are very useful because it helps lvl 1 be less volatile. The problem right now is that there are too little champions that are viable and all assassins are completely useless. The game was a lot more action packed to watch when assassins were strong, but they were completely over nerfed.
> In the assassin meta, individual players would be able to impact the game much more.
> Riot needs to find a balance between having standard mid laners and also having assassins be viable as well.
> As a spectator, its really boring to watch competitive teams farm for 30 minutes and fight at baron/dragon.
> As a gamer, its really sucks to do extremely well in my lane and crush... but then have 1 lesser skilled player impact the game more than me.
> DFG was nerfed to 90 seconds, was this too OP? I don't get it.
> edit: FYI I'm bias and my opinion is solely based on Mid lane, competitive play, solo q.



But carry with the TBT Alpha Male League player act, I'm sure you'll eventually impress Ahri enough for her to play with you


----------



## Alienfish

Lol still doing the argue...

Should be said once again I probably play more LoL for reasons but I guess I balanced my playtime between the two now that I'm onto other games and stuff.


----------



## KarlaKGB

The problem here is LoL's core fundamentals are different from Dota's so they will never incorporate similar meta trends, and even if they had the same goal in mind, LoL going Dota mode still wouldn't happen without overhauling the entire game. You know why?
Scaling.
Scaling is the single biggest difference between LoL and Dota. It is the foundation of the glaring differences between the two games. It is why items in LoL are so much more stat-based than Dota, and lacking in actives. It is the basis of new champion kits being designed the way they are. It is the reason why item actives can never be as directly impactful as the ones available in Dota (can you imagine how preposterously gamebreaking a BKB (10 second magic immunity)- or Smoke (aoe invisibility for your team)- or Sheepstick (3.5 second polymorph) item would be in LoL?).
Items and build paths will always be geared towards attaining stats and finishing core builds. Items in LoL become more cost effective the more expensive they are, whereas the opposite is true in Dota. Early game items are bought minimally in LoL while they are far more common in Dota. In fact, even now there is plenty of discussion on the lack of viable midgame items, especially for ADCs, because even cost efficient items are not slot efficient since core builds are mostly completed by the time the average game ends and getting to that sweet stats heaven is much more important than getting a stopgap item that solves a temporary problem.
Pro scene champion diversity will also never come close to Dota's either, since Dota's balance is basically "the game is balanced by everything being OP" while LoL's is more "everything can have strengths and weaknesses but everyone needs to be around this set level of general strength". Thus, Dota is much more tactically-based, while LoL is much more mechanics-based. However, at the pro level, the margin of mechanical skill edge can only be so high (unless you're Faker), so top level play will always revolve around advantages from tactical play, which is less diverse because of LoL's game design. Think about it. In Dota, heroes are no-questions-asked absolutely dominant or completely useless in certain situations. Pro play is more about rotations and predictions and setting up ganks and working as a team than outplaying your opponents mechanically. When a gank goes down, the target is usually 90% dead and very little can be done about it. The skill comes not in escaping the situation once you're in it but in predicting and avoiding being caught in the predicament in the first place. The strengths and weaknesses of heroes are much more glaring than LoL and every hero is basically niche. Compare this with LoL and how Riot wants pretty much all champions to have a chance against even their hardest of counters. The exact fundamentals that make LoL more fun and accessible and popular cause professional play to suffer, while on the flipside, Dota is considerably harder to learn and with a much higher "burden of knowledge" (which can be less fun when you're on the wrong side of it) but has an incredible pro scene.
It's simply the way LoL is designed. This is why LoL is so hard to balance and changes are so hard to bring in line the way Riot intends. And it's why the game will keep experiencing the 30 champion pool it has had for the past year and a half.


----------



## Candypoop

KarlaKGB said:


> The problem here is LoL's core fundamentals are different from Dota's so they will never incorporate similar meta trends, and even if they had the same goal in mind, LoL going Dota mode still wouldn't happen without overhauling the entire game. You know why?
> Scaling.
> Scaling is the single biggest difference between LoL and Dota. It is the foundation of the glaring differences between the two games. It is why items in LoL are so much more stat-based than Dota, and lacking in actives. It is the basis of new champion kits being designed the way they are. It is the reason why item actives can never be as directly impactful as the ones available in Dota (can you imagine how preposterously gamebreaking a BKB (10 second magic immunity)- or Smoke (aoe invisibility for your team)- or Sheepstick (3.5 second polymorph) item would be in LoL?).
> Items and build paths will always be geared towards attaining stats and finishing core builds. Items in LoL become more cost effective the more expensive they are, whereas the opposite is true in Dota. Early game items are bought minimally in LoL while they are far more common in Dota. In fact, even now there is plenty of discussion on the lack of viable midgame items, especially for ADCs, because even cost efficient items are not slot efficient since core builds are mostly completed by the time the average game ends and getting to that sweet stats heaven is much more important than getting a stopgap item that solves a temporary problem.
> Pro scene champion diversity will also never come close to Dota's either, since Dota's balance is basically "the game is balanced by everything being OP" while LoL's is more "everything can have strengths and weaknesses but everyone needs to be around this set level of general strength". Thus, Dota is much more tactically-based, while LoL is much more mechanics-based. However, at the pro level, the margin of mechanical skill edge can only be so high (unless you're Faker), so top level play will always revolve around advantages from tactical play, which is less diverse because of LoL's game design. Think about it. In Dota, heroes are no-questions-asked absolutely dominant or completely useless in certain situations. Pro play is more about rotations and predictions and setting up ganks and working as a team than outplaying your opponents mechanically. When a gank goes down, the target is usually 90% dead and very little can be done about it. The skill comes not in escaping the situation once you're in it but in predicting and avoiding being caught in the predicament in the first place. The strengths and weaknesses of heroes are much more glaring than LoL and every hero is basically niche. Compare this with LoL and how Riot wants pretty much all champions to have a chance against even their hardest of counters. The exact fundamentals that make LoL more fun and accessible and popular cause professional play to suffer, while on the flipside, Dota is considerably harder to learn and with a much higher "burden of knowledge" (which can be less fun when you're on the wrong side of it) but has an incredible pro scene.
> It's simply the way LoL is designed. This is why LoL is so hard to balance and changes are so hard to bring in line the way Riot intends. And it's why the game will keep experiencing the 30 champion pool it has had for the past year and a half.



thanks so much! this actually gives me a clear distinction between the two. personally i find league more appealing because it's the only one of the two that will run on 2gbs of ram. :') i really want to try dota now


----------



## Miaa

KarlaKGB said:


> The problem here is LoL's core fundamentals are different from Dota's so they will never incorporate similar meta trends, and even if they had the same goal in mind, LoL going Dota mode still wouldn't happen without overhauling the entire game. You know why?
> Scaling.
> Scaling is the single biggest difference between LoL and Dota. It is the foundation of the glaring differences between the two games. It is why items in LoL are so much more stat-based than Dota, and lacking in actives. It is the basis of new champion kits being designed the way they are. It is the reason why item actives can never be as directly impactful as the ones available in Dota (can you imagine how preposterously gamebreaking a BKB (10 second magic immunity)- or Smoke (aoe invisibility for your team)- or Sheepstick (3.5 second polymorph) item would be in LoL?).
> Items and build paths will always be geared towards attaining stats and finishing core builds. Items in LoL become more cost effective the more expensive they are, whereas the opposite is true in Dota. Early game items are bought minimally in LoL while they are far more common in Dota. In fact, even now there is plenty of discussion on the lack of viable midgame items, especially for ADCs, because even cost efficient items are not slot efficient since core builds are mostly completed by the time the average game ends and getting to that sweet stats heaven is much more important than getting a stopgap item that solves a temporary problem.
> Pro scene champion diversity will also never come close to Dota's either, since Dota's balance is basically "the game is balanced by everything being OP" while LoL's is more "everything can have strengths and weaknesses but everyone needs to be around this set level of general strength". Thus, Dota is much more tactically-based, while LoL is much more mechanics-based. However, at the pro level, the margin of mechanical skill edge can only be so high (unless you're Faker), so top level play will always revolve around advantages from tactical play, which is less diverse because of LoL's game design. Think about it. In Dota, heroes are no-questions-asked absolutely dominant or completely useless in certain situations. Pro play is more about rotations and predictions and setting up ganks and working as a team than outplaying your opponents mechanically. When a gank goes down, the target is usually 90% dead and very little can be done about it. The skill comes not in escaping the situation once you're in it but in predicting and avoiding being caught in the predicament in the first place. The strengths and weaknesses of heroes are much more glaring than LoL and every hero is basically niche. Compare this with LoL and how Riot wants pretty much all champions to have a chance against even their hardest of counters. The exact fundamentals that make LoL more fun and accessible and popular cause professional play to suffer, while on the flipside, Dota is considerably harder to learn and with a much higher "burden of knowledge" (which can be less fun when you're on the wrong side of it) but has an incredible pro scene.
> It's simply the way LoL is designed. This is why LoL is so hard to balance and changes are so hard to bring in line the way Riot intends. And it's why the game will keep experiencing the 30 champion pool it has had for the past year and a half.



I tried to skim reading through this, but I ended up reading the whole thing.
I can't stand league's snowball champions.
At the end of the day, I really just like how the champs look :x


----------



## KarlaKGB

Candypoop said:


> thanks so much! this actually gives me a clear distinction between the two. personally i find league more appealing because it's the only one of the two that will run on 2gbs of ram. :') i really want to try dota now


I'm pretty sure Dota 2 will run on 2gb of ram, have you ever tried it?



Miaa said:


> I tried to skim reading through this, but I ended up reading the whole thing.
> I can't stand league's snowball champions.
> At the end of the day, I really just like how the champs look :x


I think Riot has done a lot to curb snowball effects. I believe this LCS, only 60% of first bloods will result in a win for that team.


----------



## Ashtot

KarlaKGB said:


> I'm pretty sure Dota 2 will run on 2gb of ram, have you ever tried it?
> 
> 
> I think Riot has done a lot to curb snowball effects. I believe this LCS, only 60% of first bloods will result in a win for that team.



YESSS YOU ARE HERE! I actually think snowballing is more of an issue in high elo play because in low elo most people don't know how to use first blood etc.


----------



## Riiiiptide

Does Reginald play? No
Is he an analyst? No

Why you cite his opinion to back up your claim on pro scene play is confusing. Also, citing LoL pro play in the West and claiming it is bland is not a reflection upon the game but rather the mediocrity of the Western players. 

Let's not waste further time though. You still haven't answered my questions from last time:

1. Supposing your arguments were true and Dota were so much superior. Then why in the world are you in this thread? Why are you spending so much time researching pointless or irrelevant statistics to back up your incorrect claims when you could be enjoying the wonderful game that you claim Dota is. 

2. When are you going to actually watch a pro LoL game?

I await your 10 paragraph essay where you will attempt to use fancy vocabulary incorrectly to avoid answering either of those questions.


----------



## KarlaKGB

lol, Reginald is a coach, I think his opinion is pretty valid. Why would Morello respond to his tweet if he was a nobody? As usual, you never bring up specific examples to support your case.  Your only argument is "you know nothing, go watch pro games". You know absolutely nothing about me. You assume I haven't watched a single game of league. You assume I don't even play league. Instead of talking about the game, you prefer instead to talk about me. I dunno why you're so defensive either lol, it's as if you're so insecure about the game that you would resort to blind fanboyism and ignore what everyone is saying about repetitive champion picks and a stagnant meta.

Why am I in this thread researching "pointless and irrelevant statistics"? None of your business. It's irrelevant for the discussion at hand too. You give off the impression that you own this thread. Between this and interrogating Ahri about her choice of playmates, you seem to think everyone is accountable to you. Get off your high horse. If you're going to question my credentials, then where are your's? Are you a professional player? Oh right, of course, you've never actually said anything in any of your posts. All you say is "lol ur wrong, go watch pro games before u talk plz". Well, please educate me then, on how I'm wrong.


----------



## Riiiiptide

KarlaKGB said:


> lol, Reginald is a coach, I think his opinion is pretty valid. Why would Morello respond to his tweet if he was a nobody? As usual, you never bring up specific examples to support your case.  Your only argument is "you know nothing, go watch pro games". You know absolutely nothing about me. You assume I haven't watched a single game of league. You assume I don't even play league. Instead of talking about the game, you prefer instead to talk about me. I dunno why you're so defensive either lol, it's as if you're so insecure about the game that you would resort to blind fanboyism and ignore what everyone is saying about repetitive champion picks and a stagnant meta.
> 
> Why am I in this thread researching "pointless and irrelevant statistics"? None of your business. It's irrelevant for the discussion at hand too. You give off the impression that you own this thread. Between this and interrogating Ahri about her choice of playmates, you seem to think everyone is accountable to you. Get off your high horse. If you're going to question my credentials, then where are your's? Are you a professional player? Oh right, of course, you've never actually said anything in any of your posts. All you say is "lol ur wrong, go watch pro games before u talk plz". Well, please educate me then, on how I'm wrong.



"lol, Reginald is a coach, I think his opinion is pretty valid. Why would Morello respond to his tweet if he was a nobody?"
Coach of what? If you followed the scene at all, you would know that the actual coach who is involved in the strategies (as opposed to the business side) is Locodoco. Why did Morello respond to his tweet? That you are citing his tweet answers your own question.

" As usual, you never bring up specific examples to support your case.  Your only argument is "you know nothing, go watch pro games". You know absolutely nothing about me. You assume I haven't watched a single game of league. You assume I don't even play league."
I love how when I bring up specific examples, you deliberately ignore them. Then when I make subsequent posts on the same topic, you accuse me of not bringing up specific examples. Keep trolling. 

"Why am I in this thread researching "pointless and irrelevant statistics"? None of your business. It's irrelevant for the discussion at hand too. 
Actually, it is my business. Because I have to constantly see your drivel and because you decide to make posts that seem substantial at first glance with the intent of misleading others who may not follow the game as closely. Thus, even if I ignored your one post, I would have to contend with the subsequent posts regarding it. 

Stop pretending you want to have an actual debate. It's quite obvious you're here with an agenda; whether that be a pro-Dota agenda or you're out here to just troll for the sake of trolling.


----------



## Ashtot

Riiiiptide said:


> "lol, Reginald is a coach, I think his opinion is pretty valid. Why would Morello respond to his tweet if he was a nobody?"
> Coach of what? If you followed the scene at all, you would know that the actual coach who is involved in the strategies (as opposed to the business side) is Locodoco. Why did Morello respond to his tweet? That you are citing his tweet answers your own question.
> 
> " As usual, you never bring up specific examples to support your case.  Your only argument is "you know nothing, go watch pro games". You know absolutely nothing about me. You assume I haven't watched a single game of league. You assume I don't even play league."
> I love how when I bring up specific examples, you deliberately ignore them. Then when I make subsequent posts on the same topic, you accuse me of not bringing up specific examples. Keep trolling.
> 
> "Why am I in this thread researching "pointless and irrelevant statistics"? None of your business. It's irrelevant for the discussion at hand too.
> Actually, it is my business. Because I have to constantly see your drivel and because you decide to make posts that seem substantial at first glance with the intent of misleading others who may not follow the game as closely. Thus, even if I ignored your one post, I would have to contend with the subsequent posts regarding it.
> 
> Stop pretending you want to have an actual debate. It's quite obvious you're here with an agenda; whether that be a pro-Dota agenda or you're out here to just troll for the sake of trolling.



You're a dingus.


----------



## Riiiiptide

KarlaKGB said:


> Dota is balanced around the philosophy of keeping heroes' strengths whilst amplifying their weaknesses. Riot takes the homogenisation approach where no champion really excels at anything, and all the top tier competitive picks are pocket knives, capable of doing pretty much anything reasonably well. You don't really counter champions like Lee Sin, Thresh, or Lucian, or think of some clever strategy to mitigate the impact of their strengths and exploit their weaknesses. You just try to out-pocket knife them. Theres no specific pick that will ruin Lee Sin, Thresh, or Lucian's day because all of the champions are too damn homogenised to do anything unique.
> 
> So yes, Dota is hard. Not having a get out of jail free card in the form of flash, long cc, high impact spells and long initiation ranges means that you will die very quickly if you are an inch out of position. Oh and you lose gold on death, so you really really don't want to die either.



So why don't I go ahead and take this opportunity to debunk your latest claims, since you were at least nice enough to provide specific examples. 

" You don't really counter champions like Lee Sin, Thresh, or Lucian, or think of some clever strategy to mitigate the impact of their strengths and exploit their weaknesses."

Lucian has been changed so there is no point discussing him at this point in time. Another example of your obsolete arguments. But since it's recent, we'll just ignore it for now then.

Lee Sin is the result of Riot's balancing strategy of taking care of problems one at a time. He was so dominant in the last few patches because they reworked the other top junglers without affecting him. However, the recent changes to the jungle clearly develops counter strategies to Lee Sin. In particular, his strength is solely a strong control of early game and then only utility in later parts of the game. This shows your claim of "no champ being good at anything in particular" being false. In particular, in recent pro games, you would see Rengar and Nocturne being perfectly viable picks against Lee Sin. With Quill Coat, I wouldn't be surprised to see more. 

Thresh is a very well-rounded champion. He excels at utility, has pick potential, and good crowd control if and only if he can get into range. Right there, you see the weaknesses. He must hit the hook on the appropriate target in order to get into range in order to chain his CC. Otherwise, his sole purpose is utility. Even there, counterstrategies involving ward placements have been done in Korea. His lack of reliable initiate has seen him decline in favor of other supports such as Nami or Braum. Both of these champions also have clear weaknesses/deficits where Thresh does excel. 



> Trinkets are very useful because it helps lvl 1 be less volatile. The problem right now is that there are too little champions that are viable and all assassins are completely useless. The game was a lot more action packed to watch when assassins were strong, but they were completely over nerfed.
> In the assassin meta, individual players would be able to impact the game much more.
> Riot needs to find a balance between having standard mid laners and also having assassins be viable as well.
> As a spectator, its really boring to watch competitive teams farm for 30 minutes and fight at baron/dragon.
> As a gamer, its really sucks to do extremely well in my lane and crush... but then have 1 lesser skilled player impact the game more than me.
> DFG was nerfed to 90 seconds, was this too OP? I don't get it.
> edit: FYI I'm bias and my opinion is solely based on Mid lane, competitive play, solo q.


Whoever made this statement is clearly basing his opinion mainly on the LCS. Watch the SK Telecoms T1K vs. Samsung White games and see if you still find this to be true. Game 1 SK Telecom T1K expertly identified their win conditions and power curves and also Samsung White's and exploited the discrepancies perfectly. Game 2 was filled to the brim with action with the result decided by some poor rotations in the latter parts of the game by SK Telecom T1K and also good teamfighting by Samsung White where they properly exploited a missed Shockwave with two simultaneous flash into CC on two different targets. 

The game has changed but to call it stale just because LCS teams like to drag it out to 80 minutes is a complete misrepresentation. Just because LCS teams are unable to close out games doesn't mean it's impossible. You see very little fighting between LCS teams because they are unable to properly identify their power curves and win conditions as SKT T1K and White can.

- - - Post Merge - - -



> Assassins are completely useless



Oh that's funny because Faker on SKT Telecoms T1K has played even utility champions as assassin types. His Xerath, Zilean, and (today) Orianna have created numerous picks and opportunities for his team.


----------



## Luxanna

Uhh so yeah my boyfriend p lays like 99% on th  pc these  days so I don't  get to play much but if I interested  add me or Send me a message I will go shove   My boyfriend  off the pc.  I'm level 30 trying to plat QQ only gold 4 right now.  My league name is Waifu Chun


----------



## Riiiiptide

> This was the first time I actually tuned into watch OGN. WOW. What a stream to watch...
> 
> I had huge doubts that I wouldn't like it due to not knowing the players well. I was extremely wrong! Monte and the other guy (sorry I don't know, I never watch OGN ) Did really amazing casting and their was so much action. Was glued on watching it today.



Just saw this comment on reddit. In case anyone is curious, it's definitely worth checking out: twitch.tv/ongamenet


----------



## baller

KarlaKGB said:


> lol, Reginald is a coach, I think his opinion is pretty valid. Why would Morello respond to his tweet if he was a nobody? As usual, you never bring up specific examples to support your case.  Your only argument is "you know nothing, go watch pro games". You know absolutely nothing about me. You assume I haven't watched a single game of league. You assume I don't even play league. Instead of talking about the game, you prefer instead to talk about me. I dunno why you're so defensive either lol, it's as if you're so insecure about the game that you would resort to blind fanboyism and ignore what everyone is saying about repetitive champion picks and a stagnant meta.
> 
> Why am I in this thread researching "pointless and irrelevant statistics"? None of your business. It's irrelevant for the discussion at hand too. You give off the impression that you own this thread. Between this and interrogating Ahri about her choice of playmates, you seem to think everyone is accountable to you. Get off your high horse. If you're going to question my credentials, then where are your's? Are you a professional player? Oh right, of course, you've never actually said anything in any of your posts. All you say is "lol ur wrong, go watch pro games before u talk plz". Well, please educate me then, on how I'm wrong.



dude dont talk unless ur diamond


----------



## KarlaKGB

Riiiiptide said:


> I'm no rank, haven't played in awhile. I mainly study VoD's of Korean OGN and some Chinese LPL games occasionally to learn about game strategy, micro mechanics, map movements, objective control, lane swaps, and etc.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Ah so you did point out an error in my previous statement! Instead of "a common error I see in solo queue..." I should be saying "I used to see"



Oh, you're a theorycrafter. You don't even play. lol. ok.


----------



## mayordan

ive only played dota2 but i figure theyre probably pretty much the same thing
....
tbh i wasnt really dedicated to playing dota2 when i downloaded it(i only played like 5 times) but i liked it a lot more than LoL.

- - - - - - - - - - -

i voted option 1


----------



## Riiiiptide

KarlaKGB said:


> Oh, you're a theorycrafter. You don't even play. lol. ok.



Yeah I just suddenly decided to study the theory without learning the game at all. I didn't play for 2 years and hit Diamond. Nope, I'm just like you!

- - - Post Merge - - -

But again, right as I pull up specific examples, as you requested, you immediately try to divert the topic to somewhere else. What's wrong? Your thesaurus can't help you here I guess.


----------



## Sanaki

I want to try to download DotA 2 but it looks so confusing lol


----------



## KarlaKGB

Riiiiptide said:


> Yeah I just suddenly decided to study the theory without learning the game at all. I didn't play for 2 years and hit Diamond. Nope, I'm just like you!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> But again, right as I pull up specific examples, as you requested, you immediately try to divert the topic to somewhere else. What's wrong? Your thesaurus can't help you here I guess.


I don't have a thesaurus, I'm just educated 



Ahri said:


> I want to try to download DotA 2 but it looks so confusing lol


There are transferrable skills from League, and you can easily get by with the basics (denying, teleport scrolls, courier). Then it's just a matter of slowly building up knowledge of all the tricks, mechanics and quirks of the game. Dota is nearly universally accepted to be more complex, arguably to the detriment of new players, but it also makes it infinitely more rewarding when you pull off a play.
this is a useful guide for league players
Feel free to add me if you want someone to show you the ropes: http://steamcommunity.com/id/ahswtini/


----------



## Riiiiptide

So when are you going to respond to my examples?


----------



## KarlaKGB

Riiiiptide said:


> So when are you going to respond to my examples?



lol nice edit. Yeah I didn't study Korean OGN at university, sorry.


----------



## Wish

Riiiiptide said:


> Yeah I just suddenly decided to study the theory without learning the game at all. I didn't play for 2 years and hit Diamond. Nope, I'm just like you!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> But again, right as I pull up specific examples, as you requested, you immediately try to divert the topic to somewhere else. What's wrong? Your thesaurus can't help you here I guess.



What's your ign??

Diamond wat


----------



## Riiiiptide

KarlaKGB said:


> lol nice edit. Yeah I didn't study Korean OGN at university, sorry.



Then don't talk as if you know everything about the game. If you have a legitimate interest in discussing the intricacies of the game, I am more than happy to oblige. 

I suggest you start here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvN665vTjFI&list=UU7MWQN7Ngj02EtvoaK7WKKw

To everyone else who may be interested: this is an in-depth interview done by OnGamers (yawnGamers zz) with CJ Entus Blaze Flame with very detailed answers by Flame. The highlight in particular was Flame's breakdown of NaJin White Shield and Save's plays.


----------



## baller

Wish said:


> What's your ign??
> 
> Diamond wat



u need to b challenger league b4 u can progress 2 dota


----------



## Neth

That dig v c9 game was sad.

=(


----------



## Sanaki

^ But it was expected, honestly. C9 are just a better team mechanics wise. It's unfortunate they are all so unlikable.


----------



## Neth

Yeah, dig started out really strong this season.  Then they just went on tilt.

On a side note, I was lucky enough to go to the LCS and meet imaqtpie (who is my favorite pro player).  He's just as funny/nice as he is on stream.


----------



## Sanaki

Lucky you.. My favorite is probably Dyrus.


----------



## Ashtot

Ahri said:


> Lucky you.. My favorite is probably Dyrus.



I like Dyrus he seems pretty legit. I saw an interview and people were asking him questions and he was like: "I dunno, I just got bored.".

I thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## Faeynia

I play it and I like it ^^


----------



## Riiiiptide

Ahri said:


> ^ But it was expected, honestly. C9 are just a better team mechanics wise. It's unfortunate they are all so unlikable.



Since when was C9 unlikeable?


----------



## Miaa

Ahri said:


> Lucky you.. My favorite is probably Dyrus.



I got to meet Dyrus  !


----------



## Mr. L

It's a pretty bad game that takes far less skill than most RTS games.


----------



## Amyy

Mr. L said:


> It's a pretty bad game that takes far less skill than most RTS games.



it's fun, it's kay


----------



## Sanaki

Mr. L said:


> It's a pretty bad game that takes far less skill than most RTS games.



millions of people dont think so


----------



## KarlaKGB

Ahri said:


> millions of people dont think so



You could say that about call of duty though


----------



## Alice

KarlaKGB said:


> You could say that about call of duty though



Bullets suck!


----------



## Riiiiptide

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dijk6zPMoA

MadLife turning around the BM...


----------



## Isabella

okay I'm bumping this (kind of)
I just lost a provisional. My 3rd ranked game ever was a failure. I won the first 2. I have 7 left to go. My team was Mundo, Xin jungle, akali mid and twitch adc, I was support Nami. Dunno why he went twitch, Vayne would have been a better pick against ezreal and sona. Xin kept diving every lane and ended up feeding ezreal twice, by then we were screwed. He ended up taking his anger out on the whole team?? Akali had potential to possibly carry but she was also bad and kept diving and roaming in unwarded places (hell I was the only one warding and buying wards). We stayed turret hugging because by the time xin fed we were pretty much screwed so there was no going back. I'm just so mad at this like, Mundo top was just doing his own thing against Garen until the whole team went top. I think I'm just done with ranked lol. This is why I never wanted to rank but I was feeling confident with Nami so I decided to give it a 3rd go. I was thinking of just trying again later on when I practice more and am good enough at Akali or Katarina, possibly Irelia since she's never banned. Or maybe Ahri. I won one game with Akali.

I just really dislike how the meta is now, the fate of the game is pretty much on how well bot does and if every other lane is feeding as well along with a useless jungler, it's just gg. I guess our team synergy was pretty bad too, and along with the negative attitude the jungler was giving us it was just lost from the very beginning.

I need advice I guess, and I'm gonna wait a LONG time before I go back into another ranked game. This loss just really disappointed me lol.


----------



## Sanaki

What rank were you last season? I felt like giving up on ranked and then I got tips on how to carry.

I just got to silver 2 and then got to 77 points. I'm aiming for gold by the end of the season hopefully. I play Ahri and Riven (mains) and Morgana. Morgana support is broken right now if you're good with the snares. lol


----------



## jessicat_197

Joey Graceffa & Catriphic are doing an event in November about League of Legends c:


----------



## Isabella

Ahri said:


> What rank were you last season? I felt like giving up on ranked and then I got tips on how to carry.
> 
> I just got to silver 2 and then got to 77 points. I'm aiming for gold by the end of the season hopefully. I play Ahri and Riven (mains) and Morgana. Morgana support is broken right now if you're good with the snares. lol



I didn't play last season. And omg yeah Morgana is fun, sometimes I play her to practice snares + she's really good in team fights. I used to main Riven but I got kinda bored of her, she has high potential to carry though so maybe I'll go back to her. And Ahri is so fun but I suck at her now xP


----------



## Misuzurin

I played like 5 provisonal games last season, but it ended right before I could finish my last ones. I think I only lost once. I have this weird love hate relationship with the game. I'll play for a few months then take like 9 months off. I get pretty good then have to relearn the game essentially. I've been playing since 2011 or 2012. I am considering reinstalling it (again). I think the last time I played Yasou was the newest released champ. My username on Lol is Misuzu Rin if anyone is interested in playing some time.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Isabella said:


> okay I'm bumping this (kind of)
> I just lost a provisional. My 3rd ranked game ever was a failure. I won the first 2. I have 7 left to go. My team was Mundo, Xin jungle, akali mid and twitch adc, I was support Nami. Dunno why he went twitch, Vayne would have been a better pick against ezreal and sona. Xin kept diving every lane and ended up feeding ezreal twice, by then we were screwed. He ended up taking his anger out on the whole team?? Akali had potential to possibly carry but she was also bad and kept diving and roaming in unwarded places (hell I was the only one warding and buying wards). We stayed turret hugging because by the time xin fed we were pretty much screwed so there was no going back. I'm just so mad at this like, Mundo top was just doing his own thing against Garen until the whole team went top. I think I'm just done with ranked lol. This is why I never wanted to rank but I was feeling confident with Nami so I decided to give it a 3rd go. I was thinking of just trying again later on when I practice more and am good enough at Akali or Katarina, possibly Irelia since she's never banned. Or maybe Ahri. I won one game with Akali.
> 
> I just really dislike how the meta is now, the fate of the game is pretty much on how well bot does and if every other lane is feeding as well along with a useless jungler, it's just gg. I guess our team synergy was pretty bad too, and along with the negative attitude the jungler was giving us it was just lost from the very beginning.
> 
> I need advice I guess, and I'm gonna wait a LONG time before I go back into another ranked game. This loss just really disappointed me lol.



Please don't talk about meta until you have watched 500 OGN vods like Riptide 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On a serious note, you will always have those games where everything goes wrong. Nothing you can do about it, except go back and look at your own mistakes. Which is difficult in League because there are no replays  The point is, there are always things you could have done better. When all lanes lose, it's very difficult to come back in League. You have scaling AP exacerbating the snowball effect, but also I don't see any teamfight turning abilities. League spellcasting is very spammy and low impact, which favours teams that are ahead.


----------



## Isabella

KarlaKGB said:


> Please don't talk about meta until you have watched 500 OGN vods like Riptide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a serious note, you will always have those games where everything goes wrong. Nothing you can do about it, except go back and look at your own mistakes. Which is difficult in League because there are no replays  The point is, there are always things you could have done better. When all lanes lose, it's very difficult to come back in League. You have scaling AP exacerbating the snowball effect, but also I don't see any teamfight turning abilities. League spellcasting is very spammy and low impact, which favours teams that are ahead.



Eh, in a way it's pretty true. By the time your bot lane has lost their lane it's because the adc eventually got too fed and at that point it's difficult to stop.

And yeah of course everyone makes mistakes. I think the mistake me + the adc made was not going into the jungle to help out mid and jungler when there were like 3 enemies there, adc just kept farming? So I guess I have to work on map awareness or quickly deciding if it's worth going in (which it probably wasn't because I think we all would have died). I just wish people warded more, it would save so many deaths, as a support you just feel like the only one warding and people just randomly go into unwarded areas. and you mean league spellcasting in general?


----------



## Sanaki

Yeah.. ranked was dreadful when I first began but it was because of my mistakes as a mid laner as well. If lanes lose, you want to roam and try to gank them. lol four people bottom works a lot.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Isabella said:


> Eh, in a way it's pretty true. By the time your bot lane has lost their lane it's because the adc eventually got too fed and at that point it's difficult to stop.
> 
> And yeah of course everyone makes mistakes. I think the mistake me + the adc made was not going into the jungle to help out mid and jungler when there were like 3 enemies there, adc just kept farming? So I guess I have to work on map awareness or quickly deciding if it's worth going in (which it probably wasn't because I think we all would have died). I just wish people warded more, it would save so many deaths, as a support you just feel like the only one warding and people just randomly go into unwarded areas. and you mean league spellcasting in general?



I'm surprised how little warding there is given how much Riot helps you with free vision tools. That, and how small SR is relative to other moba maps. Yes, league spellcasting in general. As a Dota player, where your mana pool only supports 2-3 casts early game (some heroes can only even cast once), I was surprised by how much spam there was. Laning seems to revolve around throwing out poke. Quite a difference to Dota where laning involves creep equilibrium manipulation and autoattack trades, before finding an opening and dumping all your spells to get a kill. Your average aoe cc in Dota is 2.5s, with single target cc's going up to 5s. I think this "everything is imba" design philosophy makes comebacks easier.


----------



## Riiiiptide

KarlaKGB said:


> Please don't talk about meta until you have watched 500 OGN vods like Riptide



Oh still misrepresenting things are we? At least you're not misrepresenting LoL this time, so I guess that's new? 

There's a difference between what you do and what everyone else in this thread does. Everyone else wants to enjoy the game in their own form, with the understanding that solo queue is different from the top levels of competitive plays (not to even mention the differences between solo queue and competitive play in general.) So obviously I can't suggest that players consider lane swaps in their solo queue games for example. But if you want to talk about the overall game League of Legends, rather than just solo queue, then I hope you're ready to accept counterarguments using the top levels of play, which you clearly were not. Feel free to reformat your argument to make it only applicable to solo queue as well. Although I haven't played recently, i do have more than 2 years of experience in that as well to see through your thesaurus and into the dark abyss where the substance to your arguments should be.


----------



## Isabella

I can't comment on the differences between Dota 2 and League because I've only played Dota a few times, but yeah I've noticed that too especially when I first played. 

I feel like it'll take me a year or even more to fully be familiar with all the aspects of League, I honestly learn something new whenever I play & there's always something to improve in. And this is coming from someone who started really getting into it just in April.


----------



## Sanaki

That's funny.. I started last April. xD The game takes years. Most Diamond 1 players have been playing since Season 1, so consider that.


----------



## Ashtot

Riiiiptide said:


> Oh still misrepresenting things are we? At least you're not misrepresenting LoL this time, so I guess that's new?
> 
> There's a difference between what you do and what everyone else in this thread does. Everyone else wants to enjoy the game in their own form, with the understanding that solo queue is different from the top levels of competitive plays (not to even mention the differences between solo queue and competitive play in general.) So obviously I can't suggest that players consider lane swaps in their solo queue games for example. But if you want to talk about the overall game League of Legends, rather than just solo queue, then I hope you're ready to accept counterarguments using the top levels of play, which you clearly were not. Feel free to reformat your argument to make it only applicable to solo queue as well. Although I haven't played recently, i do have more than 2 years of experience in that as well to see through your thesaurus and into the dark abyss where the substance to your arguments should be.



Dude he plays LoL.



Ahri said:


> Yeah.. ranked was dreadful when I first began but it was because of my mistakes as a mid laner as well. If lanes lose, you want to roam and try to gank them. lol four people bottom works a lot.



Yeah. That's one of the things I had to fix to start climbing. Some of the biggest mistakes I see in low elo solo-queue:

1. Our team is down 0/4 for example, and there's always that dude who's like: "omg i may as well just quit we can't win".

2. People don't ward enough, and don't take advantage of pink warding the river bushes.

3. People flame and rage too easily.

4. If you lose your lane it's automatically the jungler's fault apparently.

5. When people win lane/winning lane, they don't roam.


----------



## Nage

so..........  i can just leave my ign here too right? 
aram only okay guys!!1??
Nagedasanai


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I haven't played LoL in a while, it has to update. I'm probably going to be sitting here for a couple days.


----------



## Kennedy-kins

I love playing League. I just never find the time to play it for hours anymore. Homework, blegh! >.<
My fave champion is probably Teemo. <3


----------



## Mr. L

Ahri said:


> millions of people dont think so


Then millions of people are wrong.


----------



## Riiiiptide

Kennedy-kins said:


> I love playing League. I just never find the time to play it for hours anymore. Homework, blegh! >.<
> My fave champion is probably Teemo. <3



Teemo is the devil!


----------



## sparklestar

playing league with random peopleeee in teamspeak if anyone wants to join PM me your username


----------



## tinytaylor

I'd really like to try out league, you have to download it to your PC am I right?


----------



## Kazunari

tinytaylor said:


> I'd really like to try out league, you have to download it to your PC am I right?



Yup. While it downloads and patches, though, you should make an account on the site o:


----------



## soki

I started playing league last month, i believe, so i haven't really started that long. 
&& killing champions is pretty satisfying.
i'm saving up IP for either sona or jinx or morgana.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Jinx is in the free champion rotation this week, but I'm not picking her because I'm scared I'll screw up trying to use her. I'll stick to my favorite (and the only champ I've bought) Annie.


----------



## rockthemike13

Kippla said:


> Jinx is in the free champion rotation this week, but I'm not picking her because I'm scared I'll screw up trying to use her. I'll stick to my favorite (and the only champ I've bought) Annie.



Hey I'll support you some time if you want to try Jinx.  She's a really fun and fairly easy champion to use.


----------



## cinny

soki said:


> I started playing league last month, i believe, so i haven't really started that long.
> && killing champions is pretty satisfying.
> i'm saving up IP for either sona or jinx or morgana.



omg yes it is satisfying for me tooooo lols.
all three of those champs are wonderful, jinx is my favorite adc ♥
but ye, morg & jinx are free for this week.


----------



## Isabella

jinx is actually pretty easy to get used to. I made a new account on LAN server and she was the one I used the most out of all those 10 champs they forced us to play LOL.

Morgana is an amazing support but you really have to land those binds and practice a lot. i had a game yesterday where someone missed almost every one yet was calling her adc trash, then made a surrender vote and went afk. ugh people @_@


----------



## moonchu

dota is great and i love it but at the same time it makes you hate everyone and everything.

anyways.
everyone just needs to calm tf down about "league is better" "dota is better" "league takes more skill" etc.

you like what you like, you don't like what you like. it's about as worthless a conversation as "canon vs. nikon." 

get over it and play whatever you want and stop concerning yourself with other people's opinions.

after that giant rant i just realized, why is there a dota poll at the top of a league thread. ?__?

/quietlyrunsaway.


----------



## Sanaki

Got to Silver 1 yesterday. Yeah I know, not very impressive to a lot of you plat/diamonds lol but I'm happy. I've made it from silver 4 in a short time frame and I aim to go for gold this season. I knew I didn't belong in Silver 4 because the games are still relatively easy and I get matched against gold 5 and higher every game, so I decided to try to go that far.


----------



## Kazunari

Congratulations, and good luck getting to Gold V! O:
To be honest, I'm unranked because I don't like ranking. Too many toxic pubs. >_> 
Erm, um... As a fellow girl that plays League, is it alright if I add you? ;w; I remember you mentioning that you prefer to play with girls on League, so...


----------



## Riiiiptide

captain_katie said:


> dota is great and i love it but at the same time it makes you hate everyone and everything.
> 
> anyways.
> everyone just needs to calm tf down about "league is better" "dota is better" "league takes more skill" etc.
> 
> you like what you like, you don't like what you like. it's about as worthless a conversation as "canon vs. nikon."
> 
> get over it and play whatever you want and stop concerning yourself with other people's opinions.
> 
> after that giant rant i just realized, why is there a dota poll at the top of a league thread. ?__?
> 
> /quietlyrunsaway.



This thread is very old hence the dota poll.


----------



## Isabella

Ahri said:


> Got to Silver 1 yesterday. Yeah I know, not very impressive to a lot of you plat/diamonds lol but I'm happy. I've made it from silver 4 in a short time frame and I aim to go for gold this season. I knew I didn't belong in Silver 4 because the games are still relatively easy and I get matched against gold 5 and higher every game, so I decided to try to go that far.



congrats c: it still shows you improved, i'm sure you'll be in gold soon!


----------



## moonchu

Riiiiptide said:


> This thread is very old hence the dota poll.



interesting, thanks rip.
/embarrassed.


----------



## Thunder

Minties made me download this, so we played some bots earlier.

I can safely say I'm not completely terrible.


----------



## Amyy

Thunder said:


> Minties made me download this, so we played some bots earlier.
> 
> I can safely say I'm not completely terrible.



woo, thunder is playing leaguee


----------



## Thunder

sorrynotsorry said:


> woo, thunder is playing leaguee



got on board too late, tom and justin refused my invitations to play 

it's pretty fun though.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Someone's remaking League in the new Dota 2 map editor


----------



## CookingOkasan

Hey Hans! That'd be pretty awesome actually...
Also welcome to the League of Thunder.


----------



## Sanaki

Kazunari said:


> Congratulations, and good luck getting to Gold V! O:
> To be honest, I'm unranked because I don't like ranking. Too many toxic pubs. >_>
> Erm, um... As a fellow girl that plays League, is it alright if I add you? ;w; I remember you mentioning that you prefer to play with girls on League, so...



Yeah go ahead  I'm Nelaime.

And thanks for the grats you two :3


----------



## Kazunari

Ahri said:


> Yeah go ahead  I'm Nelaime.
> 
> And thanks for the grats you two :3



Oh yay, okay! c: I'm Debonair Jayce 'v' I'm gonna guess you main Ahri/mid? ^^;


----------



## Nage

Kazunari said:


> Oh yay, okay! c: I'm Debonair Jayce 'v' I'm gonna guess you main Ahri/mid? ^^;





Ahri said:


> Yeah go ahead  I'm Nelaime.
> 
> And thanks for the grats you two :3



PLAY ARAM WITH US


----------



## Isabella

i just got amumu & he's so cute & fun *u* tank for daysss


----------



## KarlaKGB

A N G R Y B O Y S in league


----------



## Gracelia

KarlaKGB said:


> A N G R Y B O Y S in league



i should have listened to the warning at the beginning.
rip ears and hearing


----------



## Sanaki

Kazunari said:


> Oh yay, okay! c: I'm Debonair Jayce 'v' I'm gonna guess you main Ahri/mid? ^^;



oh gosh i did not know that was you, I haven't checked the thread and I thought you were someone random LOL I'll add you! and yeah I do. c:

In my series for Gold. ^_^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nage said:


> PLAY ARAM WITH US



I added you.


----------



## mob

gnar is in


----------



## Amyy

arcade mf though <3

if only i could adc :')


----------



## mob

also veigar is that super villain in that teaser


----------



## Isabella

i wanna try gnar, 2 bad i have no rp or ip :[

and omg that veigar skin *-*


----------



## mob

gnar is so good omf g.


----------



## Amyy

Isabella said:


> i wanna try gnar, 2 bad i have no rp or ip :[
> 
> and omg that veigar skin *-*



ikr, i spent all my ip and completely forgot that gnar was coming out :')


----------



## Sanaki

The dino skin is so adorable I can't.


----------



## Ashtot

Let's talk about ELO hell. Does it exist, and why/why not?


----------



## Sanaki

I don't have an opinion on it.

I lost another series. 2 different games had a problem.. I had a troll nasus support in one game that intentionally fed because he was bored and then someone who decided to afk after dying to a gank. So yeah..


----------



## sparklestar

sorry ahri...lol rhyme..anyway that's how ranked always goes for me. i stopped playing it except when i get the "you're going to start decaying" alert lol, then i play a couple games then go back to normals with friends

if anyone wants to play right now btw PM/add me- Leahbee


----------



## Ashtot

A bunch of us should play together! If you guys want you can add me: D0wnp0ur.


----------



## Ashtot

Literally every time I play ranked there is 1-2 AFK, or everyone just flames from the lobby.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Ashtot said:


> Literally every time I play ranked there is 1-2 AFK, or everyone just flames from the lobby.



Dude ur in potato bracket


----------



## Isabella

i've heard of many elo's considered 'elo hell', mostly bronze & some even in platinum. but then again i think you can encounter those bad players in any elo. (minus challenger, probably)
I doubt i'll ever do ranked again, too much pressure. 

although i've been getting a ton of win streaks with amumu.


----------



## Ashtot

I dropped from Bronze 1 to Bronze III in like 4 days and I'm close to dropping to Bronze IV!


----------



## Isabella

Ashtot said:


> I dropped from Bronze 1 to Bronze III in like 4 days and I'm close to dropping to Bronze IV!



you're ok with that? just take a break and play normals


----------



## castnova

Both of them are good


----------



## KarlaKGB

Ashtot said:


> I dropped from Bronze 1 to Bronze III in like 4 days and I'm close to dropping to Bronze IV!



protip: stop losing


----------



## Sanaki

Or just play better and practice more...? lol he might not be the only reason he lost.


----------



## KarlaKGB

He just needs better teammates, that is what is keeping him in elo hell


----------



## Sanaki

KarlaKGB said:


> He just needs better teammates, that is what is keeping him in elo hell



lol totally


----------



## GemmaAC

I'm so addicted to League ._.


----------



## KarlaKGB

When is Riot going to update the ageing client


----------



## Sanaki

Be patient.


----------



## Vinathi

Tips on getting to Gold 5? I'm Silver 1 right now with the help of my friend. I couldn't get to S1 because I was scared of dropping again.


----------



## Sanaki

I don't know I find it hard to win games when my teams won't cooperate. lol. It's been happening in a lot of my games recently or somebody gets caught. Solo queue is just so unpredictable. I'm in Silver 1 too and I've failed 2 promo series because of afks or trolls. I do believe there is room for improvement after every game but my recent game we almost got a lead after bot fed quite a little bit but then my jungler and ADC began to fight and refused to be in the same lane as each other, aka not grouping. I got camped but I only died once to a gank but my other lanes still lost.


----------



## Ashtot

Ahri said:


> I don't know I find it hard to win games when my teams won't cooperate. lol. It's been happening in a lot of my games recently or somebody gets caught. Solo queue is just so unpredictable. I'm in Silver 1 too and I've failed 2 promo series because of afks or trolls. I do believe there is room for improvement after every game but my recent game we almost got a lead after bot fed quite a little bit but then my jungler and ADC began to fight and refused to be in the same lane as each other, aka not grouping. I got camped but I only died once to a gank but my other lanes still lost.



Your best bet is duoing with someone that you know is good because honestly it just means you have less of a chance of losing.


----------



## Sanaki

My ex (we're still friends) made a smurf so that he can duo with me lol, so I'm happy. He just has to get it to level 30. I feel as if I'm getting carried but I actually win my lane and stuff so I don't mind that much, I just need someone else on the team who I can cooperate with.


----------



## Ashtot

Someone come play, I need some friends.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Ahri said:


> My ex (we're still friends) made a smurf so that he can duo with me lol, so I'm happy. He just has to get it to level 30. I feel as if I'm getting carried but I actually win my lane and stuff so I don't mind that much, I just need someone else on the team who I can cooperate with.



he still wants u


----------



## Sanaki

KarlaKGB said:


> he still wants u



? Um, not your business to make a comment like that. I said we're friends and he's just trying to help out.


----------



## KarlaKGB

if u mention something on a message board dont be shocked if people discuss it


----------



## Sanaki

I'm not shocked you just don't have to try trolling, lol.


----------



## radical6

Ashtot said:


> Someone come play, I need some friends.


no one wants to be ur friend


----------



## Sanaki

hey man 

I don't know if anybody asked (don't see it so why not)

But what do you guys think of the Victorious skin going to Morgana?

Didn't see that coming from a mile away


----------



## KarlaKGB

why nerf morgana

when u can guarantee ez skin purchases

riot smart businessmens


----------



## Sanaki

They didn't even nerf what needed the nerf.


----------



## Trundle

I hit my series for Silver II today but the next two games unfortunately. Overall I had quite a few good games today. Here's my summoner if you would like to add me. 
http://www.lolking.net/summoner/na/21261493#profile


----------



## Sanaki

I failed another series today xD One game with a troll Gnar and an afk support.. wooo

other games were just lost


----------



## Amyy

not a fan of the new shyvana splash, vayne's looks nice though


----------



## cinny

Ahri said:


> hey man
> 
> I don't know if anybody asked (don't see it so why not)
> 
> But what do you guys think of the Victorious skin going to Morgana?
> 
> Didn't see that coming from a mile away



idk man some people think it's _evelyn_ since she also has pointy ears.
I really hope it is her because I can imagine her skills looking really coooOool + she needs a vu, but we will see !!

anywayz I really want to rank 5s just to get points for the ward skins.
but school started and i'm rly lazy zz


----------



## Trundle

I got to Silver II! On my way to Gold!


----------



## Sanaki

It's not Evelynn, lol. She doesn't have hair in her face like morg does.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Trundle said:


> I got to Silver II! On my way to Gold!



Good luck.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Trundle said:


> I got to Silver II! On my way to Gold!



Nice man, now you just need to climb to Challenger before you can try Dota division


----------



## sparklestar

what do you guys think of the new client thing? i dont like how the colors don't contrast much, its all so dark i can't read it as well. and the chat things are annoying because they glow and i get like 10 of them popping up and its just too much. idk! also the squareness of it all just reminds me of windows 8.

if anyone wants to play ranked i'm silver V and i gotta play to not decay, let me know if you can adc for me pleaseeee

edit: oh my ign is Leahbee tell me yours if you wanna duo


----------



## Sanaki

I'd offer but I am no ADC, only mid and top lol. good luck in your game if you find a partner


----------



## Trundle

sparklestar said:


> what do you guys think of the new client thing? i dont like how the colors don't contrast much, its all so dark i can't read it as well. and the chat things are annoying because they glow and i get like 10 of them popping up and its just too much. idk! also the squareness of it all just reminds me of windows 8.
> 
> if anyone wants to play ranked i'm silver V and i gotta play to not decay, let me know if you can adc for me pleaseeee
> 
> edit: oh my ign is Leahbee tell me yours if you wanna duo



Leahhh!! I'm always playing ranked. Just message me if you want to duo (like I did to bring you back into Silver )


----------



## sparklestar

aw thanks lol  its hard to find good adcs and i'm too scared to ranked alone anymore its always a mess

- - - Post Merge - - -

rofl trundle you are never online last time we talked you just told me you liked "having a real life" lol and i haven't seen you since! you could message me when you're ready to play though if you really want to!!!


----------



## CookingOkasan

I wish I weren't a horrible ADC or I'd duo with you. Literally everyone I know mains support.
Finally about to get back to silver after decaying... I started playing with an ethernet cable and it helps so much so I'm not as nervous about playing ranked.


----------



## sparklestar

lol thanks cook  yeah i'm at jason's house and we have time warner cable which keeps going out so that won't help rofl.

and trundle you're not online skype or league sigh


----------



## Sanaki

I like the old Client a lot better.. The new one is alright I guess.


----------



## CookingOkasan

sparklestar said:


> lol thanks cook  yeah i'm at jason's house and we have time warner cable which keeps going out so that won't help rofl.
> 
> and trundle you're not online skype or league sigh



Yeah there's a big outage from time warner. I'm not sure what it's about but my friend was showing me some coverage map and all the outages that were happening earlier today and last night all over the country. it looked pretty wild. I don't think it was anything serious just some weird stuff.


----------



## KarlaKGB

CookingOkasan said:


> I wish I weren't a horrible ADC or I'd duo with you. Literally everyone I know mains support.
> Finally about to get back to silver after decaying... I started playing with an ethernet cable and it helps so much so I'm not as nervous about playing ranked.



everyone mains supports?

what is this world

it's like that time i loaded into a game of dota

and it was like "i buy courier" "no **** u i buy courier" "everyone stfu i'm buying wards"

i died that game


----------



## Trundle

sparklestar said:


> aw thanks lol  its hard to find good adcs and i'm too scared to ranked alone anymore its always a mess
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> rofl trundle you are never online last time we talked you just told me you liked "having a real life" lol and i haven't seen you since! you could message me when you're ready to play though if you really want to!!!



I've played like 31 games since Friday, so I've been on  I'll message you next time I am


----------



## cinny

sparklestar said:


> what do you guys think of the new client thing? i dont like how the colors don't contrast much, its all so dark i can't read it as well. and the chat things are annoying because they glow and i get like 10 of them popping up and its just too much. idk! also the squareness of it all just reminds me of windows 8.
> 
> if anyone wants to play ranked i'm silver V and i gotta play to not decay, let me know if you can adc for me pleaseeee
> 
> edit: oh my ign is Leahbee tell me yours if you wanna duo



wahh you play? !! 
I would duo with you but adc my skills is poop since I only play mf/jinx/cait.



anyone see the new khazzy skin??
it's not bad since he finally got a new skin lol
http://www.surrenderat20.net/2014/08/827-pbe-update.html

& cass lookin' h0t with her new textures.


----------



## Ashtot

KarlaKGB said:


> Nice man, now you just need to climb to Challenger before you can try Dota division



You need that much skill just to control the donkey.


----------



## sparklestar

lol yes please trundle just message me when you're on ;-;

oh hi cinny rofl yeah i play! you should add me even if we won't play ranked together lol i play a lot of norms. what's your username?  that khazix skin looks pretty coool, i love the new lulu cupcake icon because most of the time i play lulu lol my boyfriend and i are both using it


----------



## Trundle

woot woot Silver I and on my way to Gold V


----------



## KarlaKGB

Trundle said:


> woot woot Silver I and on my way to Gold V



gratz ur much better than ur bro


----------



## mob

veigar skin yehaw


----------



## Sanaki

i love that veigar skin lmfao


----------



## Ashtot

KarlaKGB said:


> gratz ur much better than ur bro



Hey I'll be there soon just give me 3 more years.


----------



## sparklestar

ashtot is trundle's brother? and trundle you didn't even message me that you were online playing ranked !


----------



## KarlaKGB

sparklestar said:


> ashtot is trundle's brother? and trundle you didn't even message me that you were online playing ranked !



league of leggings is a toxic game, dont take anything personally


----------



## Ashtot

sparklestar said:


> ashtot is trundle's brother? and trundle you didn't even message me that you were online playing ranked !



Yes we are bros. You've probably never heard of me.

- - - Post Merge - - -



KarlaKGB said:


> league of leggings is a toxic game, dont take anything personally



Darn, didn't realize I've been playing League of Leggings all these years.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Do you even look at all those delicious fanservice champion/skin designs???


----------



## Trundle

sparklestar said:


> ashtot is trundle's brother? and trundle you didn't even message me that you were online playing ranked !



that's because they had to disable ranked for awhile


----------



## sparklestar

lol i'm not taking anything personally, trundle just said he was gonna message me and we'd play ranked  anyway yeah the servers are messed up we kept trying to play customs with 10 people and it just wouldn't start at all. come on skype when you're ready to play though okay!


----------



## Ashtot

SOMEONE ADD ME D0wnp0ur ! (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧


----------



## Edzers

Logic In Ranked: 
(Joins Lobby)
"Hey, Ban Jax." I Say.
All 6 Bans, Not A Single Jax Ban.
"WHY Didn't you ban Jax?" I ask.
He says " Jax is trash, worst champ in league."
We lost that game, he fed Jax 34/2/4
GG


----------



## CookingOkasan

ayy got back to silver after degrading....

also I totally didn't know you guys were brothers. I think I did but I ~didn't~ y'know....


----------



## KarlaKGB

CookingOkasan said:


> ayy got back to silver after degrading....
> 
> also I totally didn't know you guys were brothers. I think I did but I ~didn't~ y'know....



okasan pls


----------



## CookingOkasan

KarlaKGB said:


> okasan pls



look here. league of leggings is my life.


----------



## sparklestar

my friend sky is making more league videos recently if you like that kind of thing heres his new one 
also it has animal crossing in it because tabby


----------



## Sanaki

lost another series 

we were winning the game, if we won i'd be gold

then our jinx kept running into the jungle and getting caught by the visible blitz 

and they let malph/ori engage 

we were winning the whole time until our adc kept getting caught omg save me we even had wards like everywhere


----------



## sparklestar

ahriiii  thats what happens to me like every series ever lol. you're so good with ahri though i'm sure you'll get to gold


----------



## Sanaki

i was 14/0 too lol.. then it got to 14/3

no way am i saying i played perfect, i could have played better too. i'm just annoyed that we were winning and the game got thrown so easily.

i'd get trist every time but if we had no adc the fight was always 4v5

but thanks leah qq i cri every time


----------



## cinny

sparklestar said:


> my friend sky is making more league videos recently if you like that kind of thing heres his new one
> also it has animal crossing in it because tabby



omg you're friends with sky!! he's so funny.
& your voice is adorable <3
also did you get to play your rank games? D;


----------



## Sanaki

cinny said:


> omg you're friends with sky!! he's so funny.
> & your voice is adorable <3
> also did you get to play your rank games? D;



ikr i wish i had her voice lol my voice is just odd


----------



## sparklestar

D: sounds like you did more than your share of work lol. thats why i just can't stand to play ranked more than just to stop myself from decaying lol its just never faaaair.

and thanks cinny! i did get to play just one time but we won, i just accepted some random friend request and played with him and he turned out to be a decent adc rofl 

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh and hey cinny you never told me your username i don't think let me know so we can play norms or whatever sometime


----------



## Nage

Ahri said:


> lost another series
> 
> we were winning the game, if we won i'd be gold
> 
> then our jinx kept running into the jungle and getting caught by the visible blitz
> 
> and they let malph/ori engage
> 
> we were winning the whole time until our adc kept getting caught omg save me we even had wards like everywhere



[8:07] Nagedasanai: let me go laugh at u


----------



## Sanaki

Nage said:


> [8:07] Nagedasanai: let me go laugh at u



[11:06] Nelaime: AYE

LOL
mercy pls


----------



## Nage

Ahri said:


> [11:06] Nelaime: AYE
> 
> LOL
> mercy pls


----------



## Ashtot

Doesn't matter how hard I carry, how many times I successfully gank, how many times I spread encouragement. I lose pretty much all my games recently, and it's all due to people not knowing what the heck they're doing. I know I still make mistakes but I'm at a complete other level compared to some of these guys, yet I'm stuck in Bronze III due to afk's, trolls, and people who don't know much about their job/role. I'm not going to say that everyone just sucks, there's pretty much always at least 1 other person who has a good mindset and knows what their doing, but you can only carry so hard. It's not really that frustrating (sometimes it is), but It's really more disappointing than anything. Troongle carry me.


----------



## Nage

i recommend everyone in silver to play lux support and troll
http://i.imgur.com/VbXJdqD.png cuz this is wat happens to me after losing 4 ranked in a row and then trolling 
IT WENT BETTER THAN EXPECTED AHHAHA


----------



## Isabella

Ashtot said:


> Doesn't matter how hard I carry, how many times I successfully gank, how many times I spread encouragement. I lose pretty much all my games recently, and it's all due to people not knowing what the heck they're doing. I know I still make mistakes but I'm at a complete other level compared to some of these guys, yet I'm stuck in Bronze III due to afk's, trolls, and people who don't know much about their job/role. I'm not going to say that everyone just sucks, there's pretty much always at least 1 other person who has a good mindset and knows what their doing, but you can only carry so hard. It's not really that frustrating (sometimes it is), but It's really more disappointing than anything. Troongle carry me.



i've seen your account when u posted it before and honestly you're letting yourself get on that losing streak. in cases like that you gotta take a break and not let yourself get demoted that hard. you went from like bronze 1 to 4 or something right? you're focusing so much on your teammates when really you should be focusing on your own personal gameplay as well. it's completely possible to win 4v5s with an afk as long as your team can cooperate and has not lost lane early game. 
-

i played ranked today and won but i was so nervous it was like wtf. the game before that i was playing normals as akali and got a penta so i was like ok screw it i'm trying ranked bc why not, i'm feeling confident. then i got to the game and i just kept overanalyzing every mistake i made and omg it was crap but i did alright i guess. my teammates did good too. i just need to figure out how to get over that 'ranked anxiety' like i know people get that only when playing ranked >___> that's my 4th provisional and i'm now 3-1 so if i can continue to win those i guess i'll end up in silver. i think it was if you win 6/10 you get into silver v or something? 
but yeah next ranked i play i might duo with my friend, we usually do mid & jungle and it works rly well.


----------



## Skyzeri

I'm in Silver 4 right now, and I main Morgana woot. I haven't played with Gnar yet, but he looks adorable!


----------



## sparklestar

okay wtf is going on with these servers, 2nd game we've gotten just lagged out of today blahhh.  
hope you weren't trying to play ranked ahri!


----------



## Sanaki

nope i decided not to today lol


----------



## Ashtot

Isabella said:


> i've seen your account when u posted it before and honestly you're letting yourself get on that losing streak. in cases like that you gotta take a break and not let yourself get demoted that hard. you went from like bronze 1 to 4 or something right? you're focusing so much on your teammates when really you should be focusing on your own personal gameplay as well. it's completely possible to win 4v5s with an afk as long as your team can cooperate and has not lost lane early game.
> -
> 
> i played ranked today and won but i was so nervous it was like wtf. the game before that i was playing normals as akali and got a penta so i was like ok screw it i'm trying ranked bc why not, i'm feeling confident. then i got to the game and i just kept overanalyzing every mistake i made and omg it was crap but i did alright i guess. my teammates did good too. i just need to figure out how to get over that 'ranked anxiety' like i know people get that only when playing ranked >___> that's my 4th provisional and i'm now 3-1 so if i can continue to win those i guess i'll end up in silver. i think it was if you win 6/10 you get into silver v or something?
> but yeah next ranked i play i might duo with my friend, we usually do mid & jungle and it works rly well.



I know 4v5's are completely winnable, and I do focus on improving my own gameplay, that isn't the problem. I can win 4v5's IF the team cooperates. There are so many variables.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I've won plenty of 4v5's, and I'm really not a bad player. If you look at my most played champs, my win ratios are quite good.


----------



## Amyy

promos for silver 3 c:


----------



## KarlaKGB

Well met summoners, may ur promos go well


----------



## Trundle

Just hit Gold V! Woo! Here is why! 





I even win 4v5s!


----------



## sparklestar

whyyyy don't i see you online. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh wait i do lol


----------



## Trundle

sparklestar said:


> whyyyy don't i see you online.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> oh wait i do lol



my name used to be E765 on the forums but all my friends told me it was stupid hahaaha


----------



## sparklestar

yeah they were probably right i mean whats that even supposed to mean


----------



## Ashtot

Hi.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Someone please play with me.


----------



## sparklestar

ahri is soo good at ahri


----------



## Sanaki

Haha thanks Leah  I wouldn't have gotten a lot of kills without the speedups and stuffs though xD


----------



## KarlaKGB

Who wants to play some league of legoland


----------



## Sanaki

its called league of legions...


----------



## sparklestar

ahri duo lag of legends with me  i just played and my mid lane fed then rage quit yay


----------



## CookingOkasan

we totally need TBT league nights. I know not everyone is on NA but still... totally down for skype calls and nights of league :')


----------



## KarlaKGB

naw man Techies is out, time to play the Dota version of Teemo, except 10x more troll


----------



## Edzers

Ahri said:


> lost another series
> 
> we were winning the game, if we won i'd be gold
> 
> then our jinx kept running into the jungle and getting caught by the visible blitz
> 
> and they let malph/ori engage
> 
> we were winning the whole time until our adc kept getting caught omg save me we even had wards like everywhere



see this is what happens in ranked
The game before you enter series was full of good people who knew how to play their roles, and you win the game easily.
The moment you enter a series, you get picked with a bunch of noobs,( Maybe one or 2 good people) and they end up doing stupid stuff like tower diving at level 1 and not pushing for objectives when the enemy team is down. Instead, they go farm jungle. -.-"
The reasoning behind this? Riot sends you a direct message. YOU NEED TO CARRY THESE SCRUBS AND WIN WITH YOUR OWN POWER. Which is near impossible, if the enemy team is decent. I've lost 2 series so far, in my 3rd. Already lost 1st game, and I can predict what's going to happen next. -.-"

- - - Post Merge - - -



CookingOkasan said:


> we totally need TBT league nights. I know not everyone is on NA but still... totally down for skype calls and nights of league :')



Me. I'm NA. I'm in if we can get some more people


----------



## Sanaki

sparklestar said:


> ahri duo lag of legends with me  i just played and my mid lane fed then rage quit yay



i will


----------



## Kazunari

CookingOkasan said:


> we totally need TBT league nights. I know not everyone is on NA but still... totally down for skype calls and nights of league :')



Totally in for this omg.
I'm Debonair Jayce on NA.


----------



## Edzers

I'm SomeRandomAnime On NA. Must play with ppls


----------



## Trundle

Hahaha this League community is quite funny... I told a guy in game I was in Gold V and he raged at me all game and called me a liar for no reason. 
The aftermath: http://imgur.com/a/NBlz6

Edit: I'm E765 and he is Best Jg Atlantis


----------



## KarlaKGB

League community full of kiddies honk honk


----------



## Ashtot

So I dunno if you missed Trundle's post a couple days ago but it is very easy to carry low elo noobs, all you gotta do is have positive attitude and listen to Earth Wind and Fire, and play jg ww. I have %100 win ratio with jg ww in ranked and I've won 10 games in a row.


----------



## Amyy

won my promos and skipped silver 3 
so now im in silver 2 c:


----------



## Edzers

Beat My Promos. In Silver 3. All Thanks To Akali. Hyper Carry Games Pls.


----------



## Trundle

Wooo! I hit Gold IV last night!


----------



## Kazunari

Trundle said:


> Wooo! I hit Gold IV last night!



Congratulations! 
Let me guess, you were playing Trundle when you got promoted. c:


----------



## Trundle

Kazunari said:


> Congratulations!
> Let me guess, you were playing Trundle when you got promoted. c:



Haha, no, Warwick, but Trundle got me into my series. =)


----------



## KarlaKGB

Trundle said:


> Haha, no, Warwick, but Trundle got me into my series. =)



I hope all my warwick lessons paid off


----------



## sparklestar

hzl just made me the most amazing lulu pixelsssss (i only play lulu)


----------



## Trundle

sparklestar said:


> hzl just made me the most amazing lulu pixelsssss (i only play lulu)



you also play teemo and gnar!!


----------



## Ashtot

KarlaKGB said:


> I hope all my warwick lessons paid off



They will my friend.


----------



## Kazunari

Don't you guys just love when an enemy Blitz/Thresh/Naut/etc flashes and completely misses their hook?
For some reason, it cracks me up every time.


----------



## Edzers

Kazunari said:


> Don't you guys just love when an enemy Blitz/Thresh/Naut/etc flashes and completely misses their hook?
> For some reason, it cracks me up every time.



Ik right?

Except when i play blitz i nearly always land flash hooks


----------



## Isabella

sparklestar said:


> hzl just made me the most amazing lulu pixelsssss (i only play lulu)


those are so cute omg. whos hzl though?


----------



## KarlaKGB

guys i have 4000ip, which chimp should i buy next?


----------



## Murray

KarlaKGB said:


> guys i have 4000ip, which chimp should i buy next?



get da queen of pain she is rlly good


----------



## KarlaKGB

Murray said:


> get da queen of pain she is rlly good



wow she looks like typical riot-approved female chimp


----------



## Edzers

get riven and stomp on people
if u have riven get talon and stomp on people


----------



## brownboy102

No thank you.

I would rather not.


----------



## Isabella

KarlaKGB said:


> guys i have 4000ip, which chimp should i buy next?



heimerdinger?! :~)


----------



## Sanaki

i love riven too


----------



## michealstich

I love LOL..


----------



## Trundle

Add me on NA, my username is E765. I'm Gold IV!


----------



## Cam1

I really like League of Legends, but Im really bad at it. So bad that when I entered the easiest level of co-op vs ai everyone said I needed to leave because I sucked


----------



## Sanaki

It's a game that takes time to master xD

Ignore those people, they're in the wrong game mode.


----------



## Cam1

Ahri said:


> It's a game that takes time to master xD
> 
> Ignore those people, they're in the wrong game mode.


Oh, I found it hilarious. I didnt care lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

Like I almost peed myself I laughed so hard


----------



## Kazunari

LOL Don't worry though, you'll learn how to play! c: Just practice more! It took me forever to learn, too.


----------



## Edzers

champs for carrying soloq?
I got out of sliver 4, now to silver 2.


----------



## Sumemr

ascension is pretty fun tbh
some champs are just broken on that mode/map tho


----------



## Amyy

Sumemr said:


> ascension is pretty fun tbh
> some champs are just broken on that mode/map tho



i dont really like ascension >.>


----------



## Sanaki

Not a fan of ascension either.


----------



## Kazunari

Ahri said:


> Not a fan of ascension either.



Seconded what my bae Ahri said.


----------



## Trundle

Edzers said:


> champs for carrying soloq?
> I got out of sliver 4, now to silver 2.



Warwick jungle, for sure. I used him and got from Silver IV to Gold V in a week. He's incredibly strong and fun. Use this guide, here. http://www.lolking.net/guides/265605
Make sure you have the correct runes to be the strongest possible.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Trundle said:


> Make sure you have the correct runes to be the strongest possible.



pay2win


----------



## Sumemr

i play with premades for ascension (i also play w/ premades in every mode tbh) so it's the main reason i have fun :>


----------



## Axeler137

I haven't played Ascension yet, looks kinda one sided with the right champions
who's good in that?


----------



## Feloreena

Ascension is a pretty crappy game mode. I played it to get the four icons, now never again.


----------



## Sanaki

How do you get the icons? ;w;


----------



## mob

was placed in gold 3
i thought id be placed in bronze tbh


----------



## Edzers

bot said:


> was placed in gold 3
> i thought id be placed in bronze tbh



wtf so good *claps*


----------



## Trundle

KarlaKGB said:


> pay2win



I'm pretty sure you can't buy runes with RP so it's actually not


----------



## KarlaKGB

Trundle said:


> I'm pretty sure you can't buy runes with RP so it's actually not



u can buy ip boost tho


----------



## Isabella

today i went against a plat 2 syndra and i was akali and i got rekt ;-; made me realize wow ill never get to that elo (i'm still unranked right now) and also that syndra is prob akali's worse counter
ughhh this game


----------



## Axeler137

Isabella said:


> today i went against a plat 2 syndra and i was akali and i got rekt ;-; made me realize wow ill never get to that elo (i'm still unranked right now) and also that syndra is prob akali's worse counter
> ughhh this game



The stuns!!!!!!


----------



## Cam1

Guys if you want to you can add me @ Lucas Ramirez  I'm only level 4 though


----------



## mob

all the yasuo's that use the new skin suck really bad it's funny


----------



## KarlaKGB

PokeCam420 said:


> Guys if you want to you can add me @ Lucas Ramirez  I'm only level 4 though



RAMERIZ, PUSH TOP


----------



## Cam1

KarlaKGB said:


> RAMERIZ, PUSH TOP


It was my name in Spanish class last year(well, first was Diego but that was already taken on LoL, so I used my first name from this year)


----------



## Feloreena

Ahri said:


> How do you get the icons? ;w;



There's three for wins - one for winning one game, one for winning three games, and one for winning five games. Then there's the 'Perfect Ascension' icon that you get if you win the game when at least one player on your team gets the ascension buff, and the other team never got the ascension buff at all. The last one can be bought for 250 RP (I avoided that one but I know some people like to collect them all).

You have to click redeem on the LoL website to get the first four appearing on your account early, otherwise I think Riot does a 'sweep' once the game mode event is other for everyone who qualifies.


----------



## Ashtot

Was fun.

I also got like 3 pentas and quadras lol.


----------



## Edzers

Ashtot said:


> Was fun.
> 
> I also got like 3 pentas and quadras lol.



...

I've seen higher.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Edzers said:


> ...
> 
> I've seen higher.



excuse me dont talk unless ur silver 2 ok?


----------



## Trundle

KarlaKGB said:


> excuse me dont talk unless ur silver 2 ok?



omg pls these silver scrubs think they can talk i'm gold 4 pls guys


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Anybody want to PvP with me and watch me suck really badly cuz I rarely do PvP?


----------



## mob

that carry though


----------



## mirujing

I kinda' like it. I haven't played for months, though.


----------



## Sanaki

Had a fun time duoing with sparklestar  got me into my promos and then I won a game, THAT'S ENOUGH RANKED FOR THE YEAR.


----------



## Cam1

There is one thing I don't like about this game. It is that I can't play with my European friends. And I don't want to take 30 minutes to change to EU West or whatever to play with them for an hour.


----------



## Archangel

Been playing League for 2 years now. Absolutely adore it.


----------



## KarlaKGB

PokeCam420 said:


> There is one thing I don't like about this game. It is that I can't play with my European friends. And I don't want to take 30 minutes to change to EU West or whatever to play with them for an hour.



riot business model to make u buy two sets of everything $$$


----------



## mob

or u kno
u dont **** up the game with ****ty ping


----------



## KarlaKGB

bot said:


> or u kno
> u dont **** up the game with ****ty ping



funny, given that i know people living in east coast who ping the same on EU and on NA


----------



## sparklestar

yeah we did  we're toooo good
i got 98 points still lol tell me when you're home so we can duo again


----------



## Sanaki

i just got home now


----------



## Axeler137

sparklestar said:


> yeah we did  we're toooo good
> i got 98 points still lol tell me when you're home so we can duo again



were ya'll duo bot?
I think those duo queues are hilarious


----------



## Sanaki

i was mid and she was support lol


----------



## Axeler137

Ahri said:


> i was mid and she was support lol



Were you ahri? (just a wild guess). 
oooo I have respect for supports.


----------



## Sanaki

yes i was


----------



## Sanaki

finally reached gold yayyyy!


----------



## Amyy

Ahri said:


> finally reached gold yayyyy!



CONGRATSS!


----------



## Trundle

Ahri said:


> finally reached gold yayyyy!



Congrats! I carried solo queue myself to Gold IV from Silver IV in a week and then I started duoing with my brother but he was so toxic that he got a two week ban.


----------



## Sanaki

I finally got a series where i got to play ahri all 3 games and no afk lol carried when we were down 3 dragons, aka called for barons, picks, objectives lol stressful game but its amazing how a charm can just throw the game in your favor.

- - - Post Merge - - -

But thank you


----------



## KarlaKGB

Trundle said:


> Congrats! I carried solo queue myself to Gold IV from Silver IV in a week and then I started duoing with my brother but he was so toxic that he got a two week ban.



standard ashtit


----------



## KarlaKGB

Dota player watching Worlds: "There is a dude with a soccer jersey, a ponytail and 1 pistol in each hand. What the **** is this ****?"


----------



## CookingOkasan

AP ww mid is so fun right now. I was playing a game yesterday and started out with 1k ping somehow... a good 5 minutes in I was 0/3... Ended the game 15/4/3 and they surrendered at like 23 minutes in hahahaha. AP warwick is TOO easy and TOO fun.

also I decided I have to get better at ADC because it's my absolute weakest role so I'm going to be playing lucian every chance I get to work on it... I just got out of a really fun lucian game and ended up 14/3/10! another game was 17/4/8!

Oh! and the other day I had a perfect game 9/0/18 as ~support~ lee sin (they surrendered at exactly 20 minutes in...) so that was pretty neat.

that's an update on my best league games in the past two days...


----------



## Sanaki

KarlaKGB said:


> Dota player watching Worlds: "There is a dude with a soccer jersey, a ponytail and 1 pistol in each hand. What the **** is this ****?"



omg ur talking about lucian rite LOL


----------



## KarlaKGB

yes aka obama


----------



## Sanaki

and lebron


----------



## Wish

I CAN TASTE THE PLATINUM


----------



## littleporkchop

I personally don't understand what people find so fun about LoL or DOTA. It is incredibly boring.


----------



## Jaebeommie

I used to play LoL pretty often, until I got tired of all the ridiculously rude people on there. So now I only play if someone asks me to be on their team. 
When I do play though, I like being Nami, Ashe, and most recently Gnar. He's pretty awesome.


----------



## asuka

i'm so close to plat but gold 2 is so.......impossible...............AH......


----------



## Sanaki

littleporkchop said:


> I personally don't understand what people find so fun about LoL or DOTA. It is incredibly boring.



Yeah in your opinion lol not all people like what you like ^^


----------



## KarlaKGB

littleporkchop said:


> I personally don't understand what people find so fun about LoL or DOTA. It is incredibly boring.


it probably is when u spent most of ur time dead


----------



## Sanaki

LOLOLOL omg


----------



## Axeler137

KarlaKGB said:


> it probably is when u spent most of ur time dead



Most accurate thing ive seen all day :'D


----------



## Nage

thots on elo boostin(illegal) every1


----------



## Trundle

Nage said:


> thots on elo boostin(illegal) every1



Not sure why anyone would do it. If you can't get up yourself, you're obviously going to lose your games when you're playing with higher ELOs.


----------



## Edzers

fml

past 3 ranked games.
first one was this toxic af yasuo
couldn't do ****
was playing caitlyn, couldn't carry.
second game. went as vayne. we lost that one, same reason as above, toxic player.
last game. Went as ez. ggwp afk zed.
in summary.
**** ranked


----------



## KarlaKGB

Edzers said:


> fml
> 
> past 3 ranked games.
> first one was this toxic af yasuo
> couldn't do ****
> was playing caitlyn, couldn't carry.
> second game. went as vayne. we lost that one, same reason as above, toxic player.
> last game. Went as ez. ggwp afk zed.
> in summary.
> **** ranked


i've seen better rants about ranked


----------



## Trundle

I'm in Gold IV and I had a ranked game Sunday morning where we had a troll instalock who literally ran into the enemies turrets the whole game. He ended 0/19/0. I haven't seen anything like that in like 2 years.


----------



## Edzers

KarlaKGB said:


> i've seen better rants about ranked



I'm not surprised


----------



## Miaa

Nage said:


> thots on elo boostin(illegal) every1



this. this is why i can't get to diamond 4. so many people boost to 5th divisions that way if they lose a bajillion games, they won't drop. end season is the worst time to start playing rank ): ! i'm just playing to keep myself from decaying. i'm only getting 10-13LP per win & losing 20-23LP per loss.


----------



## KanonFlora

Miaa said:


> this. this is why i can't get to diamond 4. so many people boost to 5th divisions that way if they lose a bajillion games, they won't drop. end season is the worst time to start playing rank ): ! i'm just playing to keep myself from decaying. i'm only getting 10-13LP per win & losing 20-23LP per loss.



Same with me. As the boosters get everyone up to the 5th divisions, if you get there even with all your effort, is really difficult to go up, because you always get the team that has trolls, afks and ragers...

Even with that, with a good team and friends, the game is great <3


----------



## Sanaki

Lol im stopping at gold for now


----------



## Miaa

KanonFlora said:


> Same with me. As the boosters get everyone up to the 5th divisions, if you get there even with all your effort, is really difficult to go up, because you always get the team that has trolls, afks and ragers...
> 
> Even with that, with a good team and friends, the game is great <3



That's why there's always 100-200 people in 5th divisions & about 5-20 people in divisions 1 or 2!! Bahh. My last ranked game our jungler was disconnecting/reconnecting every 3 minutes. We were all level 7+ & he was level 3. OMG. Needless to say I lost that game ):


----------



## hiimsenpai

I played League but never got out of Bronze, quit a long time ago


----------



## Sanaki

Well I'm glad to say I climbed from decaying to silver 4 to gold and learned a lot of things along the way.


----------



## mob

dunkmaster darius is almost here


----------



## Axeler137

How do yall feel about getting rid of ladder decay (or whatever you call it) for silver and gold ranks?


----------



## asuka

Axeler137 said:


> How do yall feel about getting rid of ladder decay (or whatever you call it) for silver and gold ranks?


moar boosted ppl in gold..zz

hopefully they stay outta p4-g1 elo


----------



## Wish

13 game win streak get on my level


----------



## Edzers

in series
thank you warwick


----------



## Isabella

Anyone ever try Sona mid? it's pretty uncommon but dang it's fun and she's really strong. So many win streaks. I've only had some problems with Brand and Syndra.


----------



## Sanaki

Was against that once as Ahri a long time ago.. I got first blooded lol

but now I have no problem with it


----------



## Skyzeri

I've seen a Sona mid once; she was abysmal. I'm pretty sure it was just a troll.
I'm in silver 4 right now, but I realllly want that victorious Morgana skin, since she is my main.
At the same time though, climbing is so stressful...


----------



## Sanaki

yep it is

5 series dealing with afks was not fun. the only legit series i had was my final one LOL


----------



## asuka

AHHHHHHH
gold 1 the dream


----------



## Cashews

StarCraft 2 anyone?


----------



## Feloreena

Cashews said:


> StarCraft 2 anyone?



League of Legends is related to StarCraft 2 how?


----------



## Cashews

Feloreena said:


> League of Legends is related to StarCraft 2 how?


League of Legends is related to DotA how?

SC2 is one of the top 5 most watched and highest earning eSports in the world right now, I'm just seeing if there are any fans on TBT.  If so I'd consider making a thread just for it, but I'm not expecting to find anyone.


----------



## Feloreena

Cashews said:


> League of Legends is related to DotA how?
> 
> SC2 is one of the top 5 most watched and highest earning eSports in the world right now, I'm just seeing if there are any fans on TBT.  If so I'd consider making a thread just for it, but I'm not expecting to find anyone.



They're both MOBAs. Starcraft 2 is not, it's an RTS. If you're looking for players making a Starcraft 2 thread is the way to go.


----------



## KarlaKGB

p sure dota 2 is there as a troll


----------



## Cashews

Even if all this Dota stuff is just trolling, you can't blame me if I enter this thread for the first time, the first thing I see is a giant poll about Dota, and then I go on to assume that the thread is more inclusive and not just about LoL.  I have dozens of friends who play 1, 2 or all 3 of those games and all 3 are often talked about in the same conversation by casuals, pros or commentators so I thought it'd be a good place to ask.  Never mind then, sorry I posted


----------



## KarlaKGB

SC2 is masterrace game like Dota, it has no place in this thread


----------



## Cashews

Lol casuals only


----------



## waifu

My summoner name is: owlxie

I play any role, if I had to pick what I main it would probably be Mid/Jungle.


----------



## Trundle

Just hit Gold III!


----------



## KarlaKGB

Trundle said:


> Just hit Gold III!



good job m80 ur nearly out of potato bracket


----------



## Sanaki

so does that mean u think im a potato karla.................


----------



## KarlaKGB

Ahri said:


> so does that mean u think im a potato karla.................



yes ur probably potato gamer

its ok u get some points for being a gril tho


----------



## Sanaki

dude ur a grill too...


----------



## KarlaKGB

Ahri said:


> dude ur a grill too...



ye but i dont make a big deal outta it


----------



## Sanaki

omg but ive never promoted my grillness.....


----------



## KarlaKGB

Ahri said:


> omg but ive never promoted my grillness.....



dude ur name is ahri


----------



## Sanaki

but boys play ahri too

- - - Post Merge - - -

what should i change my name to darius now


----------



## KarlaKGB

Ahri said:


> but boys play ahri too
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> what should i change my name to darius now



u shud change ur name to gender neutral like blitzcrank. like ive seen the length of his hook, its like tiny penis hook compared to gaben mobas pudge hook


----------



## Sanaki

thats IT IM CHANGING IT TO POPPY


----------



## KarlaKGB

all the better to eat u with


----------



## KarlaKGB

hey summoners its that time of the year again where i buy a new chimp

so im looking for a chimp who has the following

atk steroid with shield

gap closer with cc

skillshot nuke for poke

and big aoe damage and disable

we can put it to a community vote thx in advance


----------



## Nerd House

I used to play LoL religiously....ADC and Support. Not sure I want to get into it again...lol
Might sell my account or something -shrug- My account's not too shabby. Mostly ADC though.


----------



## Ashtot

Adol the Red said:


> I used to play LoL religiously....ADC and Support. Not sure I want to get into it again...lol
> Might sell my account or something -shrug- My account's not too shabby. Mostly ADC though.



What division are you in?


----------



## Nerd House

Ashtot said:


> What division are you in?



You didn't click the link?
My account isn't level 30. So....none?
I just have a lot of champs and skins.


----------



## Ashtot

Adol the Red said:


> You didn't click the link?
> My account isn't level 30. So....none?
> I just have a lot of champs and skins.



No I didn't see the link but yeah you may as well sell it to a noob if you don't want to play it.


----------



## Nerd House

Ashtot said:


> No I didn't see the link but yeah you may as well sell it to a noob if you don't want to play it.



Trying to. Know anyone who wants one? XD Wonder if selling it here for TBT or something is allowed...?


----------



## Ashtot

Adol the Red said:


> Trying to. Know anyone who wants one? XD Wonder if selling it here for TBT or something is allowed...?



I think most people buy accounts for free gold division. If you don't have any rare skins I dunno who would buy.


----------



## Ashtot

In other news, Dota is superior to League of Legends in every aspect.


----------



## asuka

W O R L D S  H Y P E  B O Y S


----------



## Sanaki

Ashtot said:


> In other news, Dota is superior to League of Legends in every aspect.



lol so now you're going to become a karla who doesn't shut up about dota


----------



## Ashtot

Ahri said:


> lol so now you're going to become a karla who doesn't shut up about dota



I was being sarcastic (it's only superior in some aspects).


----------



## Sanaki

i bet it is in a lot of ways


----------



## KarlaKGB

saw so many little kids on the worlds stream, says it all about league playerbase


----------



## Sanaki

you have to be the biggest broken record i've ever known


----------



## KarlaKGB

y u say that bro?


----------



## Sanaki

i wonder why i say that


----------



## KarlaKGB

ur gettin to that age where u shud be growing out of league


----------



## Sanaki

lol what, people in their 20s play league


----------



## KarlaKGB

Ahri said:


> lol what, people in their 20s play league



ye but thats like neckbeard basement dwellers watching anime


----------



## Sanaki

that describes me perfectly

except i dont watch anime


----------



## KarlaKGB

Ahri said:


> that describes me perfectly
> 
> except i dont watch anime



but u rp


----------



## Sanaki

how does that mean i watch anime..?


----------



## KarlaKGB

Ahri said:


> how does that mean i watch anime..?



the two are equivalent


----------



## Sanaki

if you really think so.


----------



## Amyy

at least royal club won one game..


----------



## KarlaKGB

i dont understand the decision to hold the grand finals as its own event, u fill out the stadium and have all that organisation for what could be 3 games....


----------



## KarlaKGB

Worlds season 4: 59/120 chimps picked in 78 games 
Compare to TI4 day one: 76/101 heroes picked in 36 games 

Gr8 chimp versatility


----------



## Trundle

KarlaKGB said:


> Worlds season 4: 59/120 chimps picked in 78 games
> Compare to TI4 day one: 76/101 heroes picked in 36 games
> 
> Gr8 chimp versatility



I've always hated how Rito puts so much focus on champions instead of balancing and making the game itself more interesting. New champions are okay but I'd rather have a balanced game + some new maps or gamemodes.


----------



## Nerd House

Trundle said:


> I've always hated how Rito puts so much focus on champions instead of balancing and making the game itself more interesting. New champions are okay *but I'd rather have a balanced game + some new maps or gamemodes*.



That is what killed the game for me. It got boring real quick doing the same couple of maps repeatedly.


----------



## Sanaki

KarlaKGB said:


> Worlds season 4: 59/120 chimps picked in 78 games
> Compare to TI4 day one: 76/101 heroes picked in 36 games
> 
> Gr8 chimp versatility



yeah what annoys me is that you have to go with 'meta' picks or it's bad lmfao


----------



## KarlaKGB

Trundle said:


> I've always hated how Rito puts so much focus on champions instead of balancing and making the game itself more interesting. New champions are okay but I'd rather have a balanced game + some new maps or gamemodes.



well they would have to put the new maps and gamemodes behind a paywall, otherwise no profit


----------



## Kanapachi

SSW Twitch (o:


----------



## KarlaKGB

why peasant moba will be buggy and vulnerable to exploits:

? Decent programmer writes code that needs to work fast.

? He thinks it's gonna be played by a very small community.

? At some points, he realises "Oh well, if they reverse engineer the communication protocol and mod their client, they're gonna be able to do some weird ****".

? Tells his manager it's gonna take about one more week than foreseen because he has to fix a few security issues, manager asks if it's likely to be exploited, programmer says not really but it'd lead to many big exploits, manager says to not waste time on it.

? Programmer ends up leaving Riot. Code isn't documented very well and is a mess. A few commits have a message that hints at possible weaknesses of the server program when receiving forged packets.

? Game grows, decently competent people with a lot of time to waste start looking into it and find the vulnerability and exploit it.

? Riot's current programmers have no idea how to add a new bandaid to the code more, as it already looks like a leper Amumu that would have lost a fight in a looney tunes cartoon.


----------



## Ashtot

Ahri said:


> yeah what annoys me is that you have to go with 'meta' picks or it's bad lmfao



Not if you're good.


----------



## Sanaki

do you know what i meant by bad, i meant like its bad in other people's eyes


----------



## Ashtot

Ahri said:


> do you know what i meant by bad, i meant like its bad in other people's eyes



I know I'm just cooking the duck, if you catch my drift.


----------



## Sanaki

i really dont but thats okei :x


----------



## KarlaKGB

u can be banned for not following riot-approved meta


----------



## asuka

yesterday, i turned into a bird.


Spoiler








thx rito


----------



## rockthemike13

KarlaKGB said:


> u can be banned for not following riot-approved meta



I don't really approve of being punished for not following meta, however, if a person were to select random in ranked or support without support items (in ranked) I would be pretty irritated, and would probably rage and report.


----------



## Isabella

KarlaKGB said:


> u can be banned for not following riot-approved meta



but hecarim mid is a thing....wtf rito
and i've seen fiora mid when they didn't want to deal with a bad counter @ top and just switched.

anyone play the new hexakill mode?


----------



## mob

hexakill on twisted treeline is so dumb


----------



## Trundle

current champs and lanes? who you all playing?


----------



## Ashtot

Trundle said:


> current champs and lanes? who you all playing?



Rammus Jungle because he's op Turtle like Warwick but with a shell.


----------



## Sanaki

ahri kat riven and janna tbh


----------



## KarlaKGB

Risk of Rain confirmed masterrace


----------



## Isabella

oops 5 day bump 0

I didn't do my last 4 ranked matches to placement cause procrastination/not believing in myself lol, but today I did them and I got into Silver 1. And idk how much that will affect my next season MMR or whatever, but my goal is Gold and MAYBE Plat (which seems unlikely but idk!)
Sona is my bby though, I've won all those last games with her as a support but people underestimate her so much lol.


----------



## Sanaki

It's only because of how squishy she is.

I'm aiming for platinum for the end of season 5. I could have gone a little higher than gold 5 but I just didn't have it in me because that stuff was just so aggravating lol but I still have a lot to learn too


----------



## Trundle

My plan is to learn the new jungle mechanics really fast, and once I start playing ranked against all the Golds who probably don't know it very well, I'll obliterate them like I did in Bronze/Silver is Shaco counter jungling.


----------



## Minties

I kind of like the new skin, even if Morg is kinda eh for me. Although I 100% prefer the Elise one. Love that skin!


----------



## Feloreena

The new Summoner's Rift looks great.


----------



## Sanaki

If anybody wants to play add me on NA.

ily dequan


----------



## Sanaki

nvm now its shut up dad lel

but I recently got into playing zed and he's sooo fun.


----------



## asuka

http://logsoflag.com/#tf9HGfnAe7Q

just ur average game of league!! haha!!


----------



## KarlaKGB

Ahri said:


> nvm now its shut up dad lel
> 
> but I recently got into playing zed and he's sooo fun.



if only u cud readily discover which chimps r fun by not having to pay for them


----------



## Sanaki

when u have extra ip paying for them isn't a problem karla jeez


----------



## CookingOkasan

Guys! My lee sin game is getting serious.

Last night I was playing lee ~support~ because of an autolocker and we were pretty far behind...
I q'd onto their zed, flashkicked him out of the baron pit, stole baron with an aa and my e, and q'd back onto zed to get out
It was like the third baron smiteless baron steal I got last night and it was so hype.

I can't wait for next season so I can actually play ranked. I'm thinking about streaming or at least making lee montages next season.


----------



## Sanaki

u should pley with me


----------



## CookingOkasan

add me!

Cooking Okasan, same as on here~


----------



## Sanaki

added x)


----------



## Trundle

CookingOkasan said:


> Guys! My lee sin game is getting serious.
> 
> Last night I was playing lee ~support~ because of an autolocker and we were pretty far behind...
> I q'd onto their zed, flashkicked him out of the baron pit, stole baron with an aa and my e, and q'd back onto zed to get out
> It was like the third baron smiteless baron steal I got last night and it was so hype.
> 
> 
> I can't wait for next season so I can actually play ranked. I'm thinking about streaming or at least making lee montages next season.



you can play ranked even though the season is over


----------



## Amyy

I like the new summoners rift


----------



## Mekan1

I play and normally play Sivir, Gangplank or Varus that void dude with a bow. However, I don't play often, you can add me as YOUGOTKILLEDBRO full caps on LoL


----------



## Kiikay

loving the new summoner rift c:


----------



## Sanaki

New rift is awesome sauce


----------



## KarlaKGB

u mean dota rift


----------



## CookingOkasan

the new baron spawn animation is awesome. I was escaping with like 1hp through their top jungle as lee and w'd into baron pit right as baron was spawning and nearly **** my pants because I wasn't expecting baron to be slithering around the edge of the pit and ****...


----------



## Sanaki

i dont mean dota rift


----------



## KarlaKGB

do u mean summoners dota


----------



## Sanaki

hans rift


----------



## CookingOkasan

summoners hans
hans rift
hans hans


----------



## CookingOkasan

oh my god 4.20 patch notes took me like an hour to read but I am so excited. This preseason sounds ****ing awesome compared to last preseasons ****e.


----------



## KarlaKGB

do u think more than 60% of champs will be picked this lcs year??


----------



## CookingOkasan

I just played two games and the jungle changes are pretty real... it was pretty difficult to come out at level 3 with enough health to gank. As lee I didn't have enough sustain to actually farm the jungle and have money to be useful until I bought the upgraded jungle item and vamp sceptre. smiting people is totally sick though. I dove the new adc champ (whatever the hell her name is) and q, kick flashed her out of turret, q'd her and she had like 5 hp so I just started recalling and smited her ayyy. sincerest disrespect.

I really don't have anything to say on it though because 2 games is... 2 games... I hate that smash 4 comes out tomorrow because I'll be doing that all weekend instead of messing with this new preseason ****


----------



## KarlaKGB

o

so that means runeless f2p players like me r ****ed in jungle even more

hopefully ww is still ok


----------



## Sanaki

No why try new things when u can just use old things and win


----------



## KarlaKGB

Ahri said:


> No why try new things when u can just use old things and win



but it might be a new set of 30 chimps that are only ever picked because they r imba


----------



## Sanaki

Mainstream = $$$$


----------



## KarlaKGB

Ahri said:


> Mainstream = $$$$



every chimp gotta make their quota


----------



## mob

nunu jungle makes a come back


----------



## CookingOkasan

I'll go to my grave saying nunu jungle never left


----------



## soki

i have a love n hate for this game..


----------



## KarlaKGB

peasant problems:
peasants want more diversity

peasant lords hear their pleas and let kalista stack damage on baron

peasants cry that kalista can do it and no other chimps can

diversity is kill

wat a game


----------



## mob

wtf ww is so damn op lmao RIP squishy mids


----------



## mob




----------



## KarlaKGB

defence of legends


----------



## CookingOkasan

YOOOOO! New Dunk has Darkside in it! Leah, tell him that's my jam!


----------



## Sanaki

new ahri skin woop woop


----------



## Isabella

rip league thread


----------



## Amyy

oh ****, I dont want to do my provisionals again this year
and im still waiting for the dauntless/challenger ahri skin


----------



## KarlaKGB

Isabella said:


> rip league thread



rip bad game

league of versatility


----------



## Ashtot

KarlaKGB said:


> rip bad game
> 
> league of versatility



Riot sucks at balancing.


----------



## Kiikay

What skin did everyone get from riot? o:
I was gifted Highmoon Twisted Fate


----------



## Amyy

Kiikay said:


> What skin did everyone get from riot? o:
> I was gifted Highmoon Twisted Fate



prestigious leblanc lol


----------



## Isabella

i got heartseeker ashe!
also lol @ that pic above. I thought yasuo would be one of the most populars...he used to be in every fuvking game.


----------



## Sanaki

Mecha Khazix


----------



## Laurina

I'm really happy I got gifted Fnatic Janna, I've been wanting to buy a skin for her for awhile.


----------



## KarlaKGB

hey ashtot and trundle wat skins did u guys get


----------



## Amyy

LaurinaMN said:


> I'm really happy I got gifted Fnatic Janna, I've been wanting to buy a skin for her for awhile.



oo nice!

i want forecast janna :')


----------



## Nerd House

*I sort of miss this game, but then I remember the bad experiences I had with it and instantly get discouraged from playing again :/*


----------



## KarlaKGB

Adol the Red said:


> *I sort of miss this game, but then I remember the bad experiences I had with it and instantly get discouraged from playing again :/*



yes u seem like a very sensitive person


----------



## Trundle

i got pumpkinhead fiddle 

and ofc ash didn't get one


----------



## KarlaKGB

Trundle said:


> i got pumpkinhead fiddle
> 
> and ofc ash didn't get one



o yea i forgot u were the internal flamer and ash was the vocal flamer


----------



## solula

oh my goooooddness i love league if anyone wants to add me my username is solula


----------



## Amyy

theyre getting rid of deathfire grasp </3


----------



## KarlaKGB

Amyy said:


> theyre getting rid of deathfire grasp </3



bcuz having to balance a character around two build paths was just too difficult. failfish riot


----------



## CookingOkasan

I got Northern Storm Voli! Ayyy! been wanting this voli skin for like a year but never got around to buying it...


----------



## mob

RIP dfg.. wont be able to one shot mages at level 7 w. veig ;_____;


----------



## Melyora

I got the Red Card Katarina skin. Like I hadn't got 3 Katarina skins already <_< Could have been better, could have been worse.


----------



## isebrilia

If anyone wants to add me I'm isebrilia on NA! 
Still haven't gotten my mystery gift from rito


----------



## Nadine

I ended up getting Urfrider Corki from Riot. Pretty cool skin and gives me the motivation to try and get good with him.


----------



## Henley

I've got Frostfire Annie on my main and Frost Queen Janna on my smurf... So my smurf is now my main xD
I was praying to get Prestigious LB or Midnight Ahri but finally I love the new Classic Ahri, and Janna is also one of my favorite so I'm pretty happy! :3


----------



## Amyy

woo got the new ahri skin <3


----------



## Sanaki

(ノಠ益ಠ)ノ彡┻━┻ I have no money but I need that skin even tho I don't play anymore


----------



## KarlaKGB

o wow i got an annie skin on my lvl 8 account


----------



## Justin

Trundle said:


> i got pumpkinhead fiddle
> 
> and ofc ash didn't get one



I'm surprised you got one


----------



## radical6

how do i cure my bf from playing this game it has begun to consume him im worried he comes home every night with some furry frog hat that looks like some abomination from lol what do i do


----------



## zuzu

u dont even have a bf


----------



## weesakins

hi guise am na mi league name is Sephora :-*


----------



## krielle

*League of Legends (LoL)*

So I've migrated there for awhile and I'm sort of getting back into AC.
Any other people here play league?
Got any favorite champions/lane or anything?

Feel free to post your summoner name.
Or add me @korohime

It'd be nice to play with you folks


----------



## isebrilia

hello! i'm on NA and my ign is isebrilia on their as well.
i went from adc to mid to support lol, i'm a sona main and i haven't bought dj sona yet :c
i still need to do my placements for this season!


----------



## TaliZorah

I was Gold 3 last season, but I haven't played in God... months?
I'm a mid player; I play ad and ap mid.

My favorite characters are Diana, Soraka and Thresh.
Kha'Zix, Kog'maw, Azir and Vel'Koz are sexy, too.


----------



## Isabella

i'll add you guys o: would like some new league friends ~
user is fireious. I was silver 1 last season, still working on finishing my ranked games for this season. 
I play a lot of support lately, usually main Sona. I used to play her mid a lot too heh. She got me a bunch of ranked wins last season ~
Sometimes I'll play jungle or mid/top, not that good at adc. I'm just always switching it up lol.


----------



## krielle

isebrilia said:


> hello! i'm on NA and my ign is isebrilia on their as well.
> i went from adc to mid to support lol, i'm a sona main and i haven't bought dj sona yet :c
> i still need to do my placements for this season!


Hi there! and if you don't mind i'll add you ^^
I'm still gathering champions, never tried provisionals yet! Is it true that it's harder than normals?
Ah yeah DJ Sona is really cute, convenient and I love the icon that comes with her but she's like..
about $20 right now with the sale? @_@



TaliZorah said:


> I was Gold 3 last season, but I haven't played in God... months?
> I'm a mid player; I play ad and ap mid.
> 
> My favorite characters are Diana, Soraka and Thresh.
> Kha'Zix, Kog'maw, Azir and Vel'Koz are sexy, too.


Whoa, did you get placed in gold from your provisionals or did you have to work your way up there?
And I like Diana too, she has nice skins.
I always have trouble laning against an Azir.



Isabella said:


> i'll add you guys o: would like some new league friends ~
> user is fireious. I was silver 1 last season, still working on finishing my ranked games for this season.
> I play a lot of support lately, usually main Sona. I used to play her mid a lot too heh. She got me a bunch of ranked wins last season ~
> Sometimes I'll play jungle or mid/top, not that good at adc. I'm just always switching it up lol.


I accepted your friend request ^-^ We should play sometime.
LOL Sona mid sounds so ambitious. I've got to try that some time.
Same, I always try to alternate lanes or the game starts to feel stale.


----------



## TaliZorah

mayorkiyo said:


> Whoa, did you get placed in gold from your provisionals or did you have to work your way up there?
> And I like Diana too, she has nice skins.
> I always have trouble laning against an Azir.



I got placed in Gold 4 from my provisionals and played like 3 more before winning my promos and getting bumped up to Gold 3. After that I played once a month for the gold rewards at the end of the season, lol. I don't really care much for ranked. I know I could have gotten Platinum if I really wanted.

Azir is an annoying ****er because of his range. Like, it's ridiculous.

Also if you wanted to add me, my SN is TaliVasN7.
http://www.lolking.net/summoner/na/23539479

Nothing's up because I haven't played in so long, lol.


----------



## Trundle

bumping because Justina is playing League and why not


----------



## Amyy

rip urf


----------



## 50m4ra

Why is the poll asking if we've played DotA not LoL? But for me... I actually have never played either and only played on blizzard's Moba so whateva


----------



## SolarInferno

I like it, but I do prefer Dota 2. More people I socialise with tend to play League though.


----------



## trashpedia

I accidentally pressed “yes I played it and I like it” cuz I thought it was talking about League of Legends. I haven’t played it and tbh the only thing that’s keeping me playing from it is really just the fanbase. I heard it’s much more saltier than LOL.

Anyways, I played league before, dropped it, and now I’m picking it up again. The game may have gone through many changes for the four years I’ve been gone, but my skills haven’t, cuz I still suck at it jskakakak


----------



## zenni

I love League! I actually bonded with so many irl friends through league. I haven't been playing as much because I pretty much dedicate all my free time to ACNH right now, but I'll probably go back to it eventually XD

I prefer playing ARAM because it's less of a commitment. I never play ranked.
When I do play summoner's rift, I go for support because I hate being alone...
My absolute favourite champion is Lux. I just love her so much <3


----------



## Mr_Persona

I play the game, but l voted no by mistake....


----------



## elo-chan

Ooh a LoL thread! Even though I started playing 2 years ago, there's still so much that I don't know about this game. I am still learning new things about it every time I play lol. I mainly play ADC MF/Cait > Support Lux > Mid Lux/Zoe. I've been having a lot of success with Zoe these days. She is so annoyingly fun lol!


----------

